# ***INDIVIDUALS*** PORTLAND**** ∙



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ENJOY A PEACEFULL EVENT. CAR SHOW TROPIES WILL BE GIVEN AND CASH PRIZES AS WELL AS OTHER PRIZES. ALL OUT CAR HOP 500.00PER CLASS
SINGLE,DOUBLE,STREET NO GETTING STUCK SMALL TIRES. THERE WILL BE MORE INFO ON HERE AS WE GET IT. STILL FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT,
THIS IS FOR SURE. CALLING ALL HOPPERS!!!!!! FREE BBQ!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats what im talkin bout :thumbsup: there needs to be more get togethers like this in portland to just come out and kick it with other riders


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SO LETS SEE WHO WILL BE THERE


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE  FROM SEATTLE


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I will talk to Ricc and we will be there for sure!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Dec 24 2006, 07:18 PM~6817308
> *I will talk to Ricc and we will be there for sure!!!
> *


Everyone is welcome this is going to be a family event so bring the kids. Also we are doing a food and or toy drive so lets show the community how us lowriders do it and that we do care forr the hunger.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Dec 24 2006, 06:18 PM~6817308
> *I will talk to Ricc and we will be there for sure!!!
> *


for sure homie i will be getting all you the info so you can be ready
hope to see you there homie and im sure i will!!!! its how the "I" gets down
happy holidays homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 24 2006, 03:53 PM~6816590
> *FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


every one invited!!! FINALLY AFTER 6 YEARS AS A CHAPTER IN PORTLAND WE ARE GONNA HAVE THE FIRST ANNUAL EVENT AND ITS GONNA BE GOOD UNLIKE ANY OTHER EVENTS WEVE HAD OUT HERE!!!! LOWRIDER STYLE!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Glad to see someone is putting something on that weekend whats the rules for the hop same as Blvd ,lrm?? revised rules??


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 24 2006, 04:34 PM~6816784
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE  FROM SEATTLE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

merry christmas


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 25 2006, 12:01 AM~6818985
> *Glad to see someone is putting something on that weekend whats the rules for the hop same as Blvd ,lrm?? revised rules??
> *


we will just go off blvd like everyone expects except the radical hop small tires no stuck shit no 2 switch. highest without sticking them.
i would really love to see showtime and og gary there is payout so it will be cool.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:50 PM~6818264
> *every one invited!!! FINALLY AFTER 6 YEARS AS A CHAPTER IN PORTLAND WE ARE GONNA HAVE THE FIRST ANNUAL EVENT AND ITS GONNA BE GOOD UNLIKE ANY OTHER EVENTS WEVE HAD OUT HERE!!!! LOWRIDER STYLE!!
> *


I'm running west coast regional so I'll try


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 26 2006, 08:21 PM~6832538
> *:biggrin:
> *


Check your pm let me know


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2006, 05:37 AM~6834731
> *Check your pm  let me know
> *


????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

*WRITE YA BOY IN FROM WATTS, CALIFORNIA IM THERE MAN....... *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AHH SHIT LOOK OUT 4 BIG SMOKE ON VOL.4 FLOSSIN DA HARLEY AND LINCOLN.... MUCH LUV BIG RIDER!! he puttin it down fo da I


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Dec 28 2006, 02:15 PM~6845694
> *WRITE YA BOY IN FROM WATTS, CALIFORNIA IM THERE MAN.......
> *


thats what im talkin bout homie i'll get at ya soon with info it is that day 5-27-07
gonna be a good time will be very very happy to see you up here homie,i think pooh might come as well we will see i cant wait homie!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 28 2006, 09:36 PM~6849318
> *thats what im talkin bout homie i'll get at ya soon with info it is that day 5-27-07
> gonna be a good time will be very very happy to see you up here homie,i think pooh might come as well we will see i cant wait homie!!!!
> *


Damn homie,Like I was saying,My girl is due 5-29-07,You know if it wasnt for that id be there.
July 7th homie,im RSVP'ing you NOW!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2006, 09:02 PM~6849506
> *Damn homie,Like I was saying,My girl is due 5-29-07,You know if it wasnt for that id be there.
> July 7th homie,im RSVP'ing you NOW!!
> *


its cool homie i think we will,be deep that day!!! me and my lady are happy you will attend our wedding and thats fam. much love lil ricc!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

dont miss one of the best shows in the nw 5-27-07
hop$$$$$$$$$$$bestofshow$$$$$$$$ trophies food and a good time!!!!!

INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im in portland right now can i come check out the 64 ss rag????? i know you said you wheren't sure if you wanted to sell it but i figured im here might as well look at while ican u know


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2006, 06:40 PM~6839050
> *????
> *


SORRY TONY IM GONNA KEEP THE 64 DROP. I JUST FOUND A 59 IM ON IT.
COME OUT TO OUR SHOW AND WIN SOME HOP $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 28 2006, 08:14 PM~6849625
> *SORRY TONY IM GONNA KEEP THE 64 DROP. I JUST FOUND A 59 IM ON IT.
> COME OUT TO OUR SHOW AND WIN SOME HOP $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


59 rag??? you selling or keeping that one either way sell me the 64 so you can do the 59


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6849650
> *59 rag??? you selling or keeping that one either way sell me the 64 so you can do the 59
> *


NO, HARDTOP WITH THE FIFTH ON THE BACK GOTTA KEEP EM ALL HARD TO FIND.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

JAVIER, YOU GONNA MAKE YOUR WAY UP I-5 TO KICK WITH US HOMIE???


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

We are looking forward to this car show!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Dec 28 2006, 09:32 PM~6849820
> *We are looking forward to this car show!
> *


please do homie we gonna do a show a good show and even better hop
CALLING ALL HOPPERS $$$$$$$$$$$$$FOR HOP. 3 CLASSES. FREE BBQ!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

LOCATION OF SHOW IN PORTLAND


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 28 2006, 09:58 PM~6850072
> *LOCATION OF SHOW IN PORTLAND
> *


WE HAVE A COUPLE CHOICES WE HAVENT DECIDED YET WE WILL POST WHERE 
ASAP IT WILL BE GREAT TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE.IT IS ON 5-27-07.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Dec 28 2006, 02:15 PM~6845694
> *WRITE YA BOY IN FROM WATTS, CALIFORNIA IM THERE MAN.......
> *


I WAS SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU WILL ATTEND I FORGOT I WILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE WITH HOPPERS TO SERVE SOME ASS'S BEFORE THAT!!!! I WILL SEE YOU HOMIE AND AM VERY HAPPY YOU WILL BE AT OUR SHOW HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 28 2006, 10:00 PM~6850090
> *WE HAVE A COUPLE CHOICES WE HAVENT DECIDED YET WE WILL POST WHERE
> ASAP IT WILL BE GREAT TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE.IT IS ON 5-27-07.
> *


MAYBE LONG LOST CHRIS SERGANT WILL EVEN COME DOWN :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHRIS WILL B SORRY IF HE DONT SHOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 28 2006, 10:21 PM~6850297
> *MAYBE LONG LOST CHRIS SERGANT WILL EVEN COME DOWN :wave:
> *


GOT A # FOR HIM I NEED TO SPEAK TO HIM!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

we are very happy to announce that TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD"S will be video taping this event!! BRING ALL HOPPERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil jr (Apr 2, 2006)

Goodfellas gonna be down there trying to get some money$.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil jr_@Dec 30 2006, 06:41 AM~6861566
> *Goodfellas gonna be down there trying to get some money$.
> *


alright were happy to have you all down here.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil jr_@Dec 30 2006, 06:41 AM~6861566
> *Goodfellas gonna be down there trying to get some money$.
> *


get your whip on the truucha dvd too!!! first time for the area.


----------



## lil jr (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6862019
> *get your whip on the truucha dvd too!!! first time for the area.
> *


You know I'm trying to rep for the northwest and snatch me up some of that hop money if I can. GOODFELLAS IV LIFE


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil jr_@Dec 30 2006, 10:32 AM~6862614
> *You know I'm trying to rep for the northwest and snatch me up some of that hop money if I can.  GOODFELLAS IV LIFE
> *




WHAT UP JR!! X-FACTOR FEATURED IN VOL.4 OF 360LOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


WORLDWIDE!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil jr_@Dec 30 2006, 11:32 AM~6862614
> *You know I'm trying to rep for the northwest and snatch me up some of that hop money if I can.  GOODFELLAS IV LIFE
> *


----------



## lil jr (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Dec 30 2006, 11:43 AM~6862683
> *WHAT UP JR!!  X-FACTOR FEATURED IN VOL.4 OF 360LOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> WORLDWIDE!!!!!
> *


Wut's crackin Joe? That's wut I'm talkin bout. Goodfellas/TeamX-treme reppin on that 360Low. When does it come out? I'm trying to see that mug diggin the bumper, over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over n over. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WORLDWIDE OR U.S WIDE ?????? * :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey is majestics coming up for this event?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 30 2006, 07:55 PM~6865622
> *hey is majestics coming up for this event?
> *


they are invited if they feel like coming


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 29 2006, 06:53 PM~6857836
> *we are very happy to announce that TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD"S will be video taping this event!! BRING ALL HOPPERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 2 2007, 10:37 PM~6888157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6814616
> *ENJOY A PEACEFULL EVENT. CAR SHOW TROPIES WILL BE GIVEN AND CASH PRIZES AS WELL AS OTHER PRIZES. ALL OUT CAR HOP 500.00PER CLASS
> SINGLE,DOUBLE,STREET NO GETTING STUCK SMALL TIRES. THERE WILL BE MORE INFO ON HERE AS WE GET IT. STILL FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT,
> THIS IS FOR SURE. CALLING ALL HOPPERS!!!!!! FREE BBQ!!!
> *


TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD IN THE HOUSE
LIVE RAP PERFORMERS (LIL BRUCE) YEA AREA RAPPER
IT WILL BE AT PORTLAND MEADOWS AT DELTA PARK BEHIND BAXTER AUTO PARTS..


----------



## traviesa97223 (Jan 5, 2007)

trying to see if anyone here knows how to get a hold of casper I lost my phone and his number.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FLYERS BE OUT BY THE END OF THE MONTH !!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 28 2006, 09:42 PM~6849905
> *please do homie we gonna do a show a good show and even better hop
> CALLING ALL HOPPERS $$$$$$$$$$$$$FOR HOP. 3 CLASSES. FREE BBQ!!!!!
> *


Damn man, you guys are bringin it BIG this summer!! Let me know when you get that location locked in so I can help promote it!  Get some girls to come kick it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traviesa97223_@Jan 5 2007, 10:48 AM~6910287
> *trying to see if anyone here knows how to get a hold of casper I lost my phone and his number.
> *


leave yours with your name.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

the best show this summer guaranteed!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ill bring da dog food.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Jan 5 2007, 03:01 PM~6912995
> *Damn man, you guys are bringin it BIG this summer!! Let me know when you get that location locked in so I can help promote it!   Get some girls to come kick it  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll be there with the OSC booth... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 10:47 PM~6939055
> *I'll be there with the OSC booth...  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON UP HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 09:47 PM~6939055
> *I'll be there with the OSC booth...  :biggrin:
> *


arm open to all my family from L.A. and everywhere.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 09:47 PM~6939055
> *I'll be there with the OSC booth...  :biggrin:
> *


Don't lie niggie you know you ain't coming up north, answer your phone today!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*WADDUP BIG NACHO!!

RIDER CHRONICLE V.4 WILL BE RELEASED THAT DAY
VIDEO INCLUDES FOOTAGE FROM L.A. BIG Is 30TH ANNV. CELEBRATION !!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 09:47 PM~6939055
> *I'll be there with the OSC booth...  :biggrin:
> *


maybe i will have your box chevy done!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY BIGKILLA!!ARE YOU GONNA HAVE THE RADICAL CLASS??YOU KNOW TRUUCHA LIKES TO SEE SOME BIG NUMBERS ON THA STIK!!IF SO,,PURO LOCOS WILL BRING 3 RADICALS""2 DOUBLES AND 2 SINGLES,,U KNOW WE SUPPORT THE CAUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OUR CAR WONT GET STUCK,,WE ARE MAKING SURE OF THAT!!NEW CARS THIS YEARS+ A 64 RADICAL AND A 88 SUPREME! :machinegun:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 12 2007, 07:14 PM~6973563
> *OUR CAR WONT GET STUCK,,WE ARE MAKING SURE OF THAT!!NEW CARS THIS YEARS+ A 64 RADICAL AND A 88 SUPREME! :machinegun:
> *


yes there is a radical class.
175/75-14 tires, 1 switch, no getting stuck. only radical rules.
HIGHEST WITH IN THAT WINS . WE WONT BEE HOPPING FOR THE$$$$ BUT WE WILL DO NOSE UPS AFTER THE HOP,AND WE DONT GET STUCK. WE WILL BE GLAD TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THAT SOUNDS GOOD ENOUGH!!HOPE THERES MORE RADICAL HOPPERS,,DONT FORGET ABOUT OUR ANNUAL CAR SHOW,,IT WILL HAPPEN SOMETIME IN JUNE OR JULY,,STAY TUNED,, I WILL HAVE FLYERS THAT DAY WITH THE DATE AND PLACE,LOTS OF SPONSORS THIS YEAR,,THE MORE SPONSORS THE MORE MONEY PAY OUT!! uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOGS OF THE TOWN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

come win a trophie or hop and win some $$$
500.00 per class no minimum full pay out regardless.
lots of trophies and best of's. good food,music.
this is gonna be a good one people. ya wanna make this one!!!
COME ENJOY A DAY OF LOWRIDING WITH INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB.
WE ARE GONNA MAKE A POSITIVE STATEMENT FOR LOWRIDING!!!!
LEAVE ALL THE BS AT HOME THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT,LOTS OF SECURITY, NO PLAYING. WE ARE WORKING ON A FEW THING FOR THE KIDS ENJOYMENT TOO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2007, 10:03 AM~6983622
> *come win a trophie or hop and win some $$$
> 500.00 per class no minimum full pay out regardless.
> lots of trophies and best of's. good food,music.
> ...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROLL'N AND THEM AZ BOYZ ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME UP, WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.. SERJ MY BOY FROM LOWRIDERSCENE GET UP HERE FUCHEE!! YOU TO KJ!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2007, 10:03 AM~6983622
> *come win a trophie or hop and win some $$$
> 500.00 per class no minimum full pay out regardless.
> lots of trophies and best of's. good food,music.
> ...


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll Be There For Sure! See You All There. Great Job Killa Reppin The NW!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Jan 16 2007, 12:19 PM~7002160
> *I'll Be There For Sure! See You All There. Great Job Killa Reppin The NW!
> *


thanx homie!! i'll see you there, im medical too.


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7002172
> *thanx homie!! i'll see you there, im medical too.
> *


We will meet up For Sure, and You Know....  on The Mean GREEN!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Jan 16 2007, 12:46 PM~7002454
> *We will meet up For Sure, and You Know....    on The Mean GREEN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## traviesa97223 (Jan 5, 2007)

> leave yours with your name.
> 
> My mans name is Champ and the number is 503. 875. 4586


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET YOUR SNOW ON!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2007, 10:03 AM~6983622
> *come win a trophie or hop and win some $$$
> 500.00 per class no minimum full pay out regardless.
> lots of trophies and best of's. good food,music.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn may not coming quick enough..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 17 2007, 07:33 PM~7016603
> *damn may not coming quick enough..
> *


anticipation is good homie it will make a good show!!! see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

this is a must attend event....... can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THANKS EVERY ONE WE ARE GONNA MAKE SURE ITS TIGHT ITS GOIN DOWN
EVEN THE HATERS CANT STOP IT.WE GONNA MAKE A STATEMENT!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

May everything go off with outta hitch :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

its looking like theres gonna be a good hop.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6814616
> *ENJOY A PEACEFULL EVENT. CAR SHOW TROPIES WILL BE GIVEN AND CASH PRIZES AS WELL AS OTHER PRIZES. ALL OUT CAR HOP 500.00PER CLASS
> SINGLE,DOUBLE,STREET NO GETTING STUCK SMALL TIRES. THERE WILL BE MORE INFO ON HERE AS WE GET IT. STILL FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT,
> THIS IS FOR SURE. CALLING ALL HOPPERS!!!!!! FREE BBQ!!!
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

NO EXCUSES HOP KING OF THE STREET TROPHIE 
NOSE UP HOPS!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY BIG KILLA!WHAT SUP HOMIE,,I WAS READING THE 05 PORTLAND HOP TOPIC,,ANS IT SEEMS YOU WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY REGAL,,I THOUGH U WERE KOOL!NOW YOU REALLY PISSED ME OF,,I NEVER TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU OR YOUR CAR MEMBERS OR YOUR HOPPER,,BUT,SENCE YOU HAVE NO RESPECT I WILL HAVE NONE FOR YOU,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT IM MADE OF,,I PROMISEE YOU MY CAR WONT GET STUCK,,TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING,,I WILL HAVE MY 8 YEARD OLD KID ON THE SWITCH!WILL SEE IF YOU TOP THAT!!90+ INCHES OF PURO LOCOS POWER!WITH ALL RESPECT"
YO KNOW WHO THIS IS! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 21 2007, 06:40 PM~7047911
> *HEY BIG KILLA!WHAT SUP HOMIE,,I WAS READING THE 05 PORTLAND HOP TOPIC,,ANS IT SEEMS YOU WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY REGAL,,I THOUGH U WERE KOOL!NOW YOU REALLY PISSED ME OF,,I NEVER TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU OR YOUR CAR MEMBERS OR YOUR HOPPER,,BUT,SENCE YOU HAVE NO RESPECT I WILL HAVE NONE FOR YOU,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT IM MADE OF,,I PROMISEE YOU MY CAR WONT GET STUCK,,TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING,,I WILL HAVE MY 8 YEARD OLD KID ON THE SWITCH!WILL SEE IF YOU TOP THAT!!90+ INCHES OF PURO LOCOS POWER!WITH ALL RESPECT"
> YO KNOW WHO THIS IS! :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE BIGGEST EVENT TO HITT THE TOWN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo killa ill look into makin it but no garuntees,i aint tryin to have another portland weekend like the last,i had fun but still felt way outta place.....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JUST REMEMBER THE BEST HOPPERS MAKE THE BEST SHOWS,,PPL WANT TO SEE HARD CORE ACTION,,SONO OFFENSE,BUT YOU SHOULD START KEEPN IT REAL,,SHOULD YOU NOT TALK SOME MUCH HATING WORDS ABOUT OTHERS,,THE KOOLER THE BETTER,,I DONT SEE SHOWTIMES OR UNLIMITED HUSTLE ,OR JENDAS TALK B/S ABOUT OTHER HOPPERS,,AS I SAID,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW WITH RESPECT,,I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE,,WE WILL BE THE BEST WE CAN OFFER,YET,,WE NEVER TALK ABOUT BEING NUMBER 1,,YOU EARN TO BECOME THE NUMBER ONE,,SO THIS YEAR LETS SEE WHO WINS MORE OF THE SHOWS,,I WILL PERSONALLY GIVE THE KING OF THE SWITCH TITTLE AND THE KINGS CUP TO WHOM BECOMES NUMBER !,,SO LET KEEPET REEL,,FORGET ALL THE B/S,,THE PO-POOS DONT LIKE THAT CRAP!!YOUR HOMMIE:BILLY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good to me.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7057445
> *JUST REMEMBER THE BEST HOPPERS MAKE THE BEST SHOWS,,PPL WANT TO SEE HARD CORE ACTION,,SONO OFFENSE,BUT YOU SHOULD START KEEPN IT REAL,,SHOULD YOU NOT TALK SOME MUCH HATING WORDS ABOUT OTHERS,,THE KOOLER THE BETTER,,I DONT SEE SHOWTIMES OR UNLIMITED HUSTLE ,OR JENDAS TALK B/S ABOUT OTHER HOPPERS,,AS I SAID,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW WITH RESPECT,,I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE,,WE WILL BE THE BEST WE CAN OFFER,YET,,WE NEVER TALK ABOUT BEING NUMBER 1,,YOU EARN TO BECOME THE NUMBER ONE,,SO THIS YEAR LETS SEE WHO WINS MORE OF THE SHOWS,,I WILL PERSONALLY GIVE THE KING OF THE SWITCH TITTLE AND THE KINGS CUP TO WHOM BECOMES NUMBER !,,SO LET KEEPET REEL,,FORGET ALL THE B/S,,THE PO-POOS DONT LIKE THAT CRAP!!YOUR HOMMIE:BILLY
> *


IM IN THIS TO HOP THATS IT I LOVE LOWRIDING.
ITS A SPORT HOMIE,LIKE BASKET BALL.
ANYWAYS NOTHING AGAINST NONE OF YOUBUT WERE HOPPING.
IF IM NOT #1 HOMIE THATS COOL HOMIE BUT, SOMEONES GOTTA
BEAT MY CAR THEN. ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES WITH ME.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good talkin!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 29 2006, 06:53 PM~6857836
> *we are very happy to announce that TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD"S will be video taping this event!! BRING ALL HOPPERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 21 2007, 05:40 PM~7047911
> *HEY BIG KILLA!WHAT SUP HOMIE,,I WAS READING THE 05 PORTLAND HOP TOPIC,,ANS IT SEEMS YOU WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY REGAL,,I THOUGH U WERE KOOL!NOW YOU REALLY PISSED ME OF,,I NEVER TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU OR YOUR CAR MEMBERS OR YOUR HOPPER,,BUT,SENCE YOU HAVE NO RESPECT I WILL HAVE NONE FOR YOU,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT IM MADE OF,,I PROMISEE YOU MY CAR WONT GET STUCK,,TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING,,I WILL HAVE MY 8 YEARD OLD KID ON THE SWITCH!WILL SEE IF YOU TOP THAT!!90+ INCHES OF PURO LOCOS POWER!WITH ALL RESPECT"
> YO KNOW WHO THIS IS! :thumbsup:
> *


BIG DEAL!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2007, 09:03 AM~6983622
> *come win a trophie or hop and win some $$$
> 500.00 per class no minimum full pay out regardless.
> lots of trophies and best of's. good food,music.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 22 2007, 08:39 PM~7058666
> *IM IN THIS TO HOP THATS IT I LOVE LOWRIDING.
> ITS A SPORT HOMIE,LIKE BASKET BALL.
> ANYWAYS NOTHING AGAINST NONE OF YOUBUT WERE HOPPING.
> ...


spoken like a true rider killa,

dont worry when the time comes ill be in the pit with yall too,but only when the time is right and im ready....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SO,IT LOOK THIS ATRACTS PEOPLE!!WHEN YOU GO AGAINTS ANOTHER CAR CLUB(AS A SPORT)PPL IS ALREADY TALKING WHOS GONNA BEAT WHO??YOU SEE BIG KILLA THIS IS WHAT WE NEED,,SO WE CAN BRING MORE PPL TO OUR SHOWS,,THE WORD IS OUTHERE,,BILLY(PURO LOCOS)VS CALEB(BIGTIME)JUST TO REMIND YOU,,I HAVE THE 84 AND 88 CUTLASS SUPREMES!!NO MORE REGAL THIS YEAR,,NEW YEAR NEW CAR!!HOPE ALL OTHER HOPPER ARE READING THIS AND BRING THEYRE CARS TOO,,SO THIS CAN BECOME SOMETHING BIG,,AND IF THIS IS A HIT,,I'LL BET YA PEOPLE IS GONNA WANT TO SEE MORE,,AND THATS WHY WE ARE BRINGINT THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVET,,TO SEE WHOS REALLY THE KING!!SO,,ALL SINGLES,,DOUBLES AND RADICALS,,KEEP AN EYE FOR THE JULY CHINGONS INSANE HOP!!TONS OF PEOPLE,,TONS OF CAR,,THIS YEAR MORE SPONSORS,,AND MORE PRICES TO GIVE AWAY,,SO INDIVIDUALS,,PURO LOCOS WOULD BE GLAD TO COME TO YOUR SHOW AND REPRESENT THE CITY OF HILLSBORO(WHERE THE CRAZY HOPPERS ARE BORN HOPPING IN THEYRE MOMMAS WOMBS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well said billy......



very well said...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NIICE BILLY CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJECT IN ACTION!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:cheesy: hey im lookin forward to it, can't wait to see all the nw riders again.. going to be a good year all around for everybody it looks like.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup,now just for all the bad that happened for me last year to turn to good this year and for blue to get what i want done to her done this year and maybe make a show or 2 with her......


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 24 2006, 03:53 PM~6816590
> *FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


sponsored by INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB PORTLAND AND BIGTIME HYDRAULICS.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:tongue:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[





PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT LIKE THE 3D GRAPHICS LOCO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup rider


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHILLIN JUST CHILLIN, WRECK THE HONDA- KILLA EXPECT THE BUMPER SKIN COMIN YOUR WAY TO GET SPRAYED AND A LIL TWEEKN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2007, 10:14 PM~7088722
> *CHILLIN JUST CHILLIN, WRECK THE HONDA- KILLA EXPECT THE BUMPER SKIN COMIN YOUR WAY TO GET SPRAYED AND A LIL TWEEKN
> *


why not just get a custom bumper for it....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

im not fast and furious


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2007, 10:14 PM~7088722
> *CHILLIN JUST CHILLIN, WRECK THE HONDA- KILLA EXPECT THE BUMPER SKIN COMIN YOUR WAY TO GET SPRAYED AND A LIL TWEEKN
> *


y ou know we do that collision repair too!! no problem


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 26 2007, 06:57 AM~7091272
> *im not fast and furious
> *


i wasnt talkin f&f style....


just a lip for the front


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

think ill go with projection head lights keep the rest stock.
dont give no lip !!! haha maybe we will c


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7094571
> *think ill go with projection head lights keep the rest stock.
> dont give no lip !!! haha maybe we will c
> *


gotta be able to see where ya goin.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2007, 09:14 PM~7088722
> *CHILLIN JUST CHILLIN, WRECK THE HONDA- KILLA EXPECT THE BUMPER SKIN COMIN YOUR WAY TO GET SPRAYED AND A LIL TWEEKN
> *



:0 undercover importer.......... ewwwwwwww i'm going to tell!

what's the happs bro?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 27 2007, 06:21 AM~7100582
> *:0 undercover importer.......... ewwwwwwww i'm going to tell!
> 
> what's the happs bro?
> *


hey now even i have a lil tuner in me..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 01:01 PM~7102415
> *hey now even i have a lil tuner in me..... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN first you talking about playing with your little penis now you talking about your sex acts with TUNERS YUCK HA HA HA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2007, 02:28 PM~7102566
> *DAMN first you talking about playing with your little penis now you talking about your sex acts with TUNERS YUCK HA HA HA
> *


lol fuckin tony.....

hows the buildups comin?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 02:36 PM~7103034
> *lol fuckin tony.....
> 
> hows the buildups comin?
> *


Like molasass SLOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

at least yours have progress....


mine seemed to go backwards last year,from on the road and cruisin to broke and breakin me every time i touched it...

so now im just tryin to save to get her back on the road...

ima need another tranny though,and i would love to get a better one in there other than a 200c..
those trannys suck and i want somethin like a 350 or 400 since i have a rocket 350 for a motor the trannys dont seem to like to hold up against it..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG HOP $$$$$$$$$$$$ TROPHIES
TRUUCHA DVDS WILL BE TAPING THIS EVENT!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good killa,

i just pray i dont see someone wind up like this.....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup joker?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahaa


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 28 2007, 01:22 AM~7106937
> *hahahaa
> *


ryan we both know you stumble like that when drinkin....


lol j/p homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

V-LOWS 63 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7114082
> *V-LOWS 63 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7114082
> *V-LOWS 63 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT MAN!!!! 3 HITS!!!!!!!!!THE I!!!!!!!!BIGTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!1
BBBBIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG HHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo killa you bringin all the killer hoppers out this year...

includin scares green 64?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG V


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup big homie....


this year portland show.....

we better have plenty of dvds available....

especially if we work the move in crowd again....

only price is a lil higher this year....

and hopefully i can get a few photoshoots in before the show....

get some extra dvd coverage out there....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2007, 08:13 PM~7122631
> *:biggrin:
> *


just lemme know killa if you want a pre show shop shoot.....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin: TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 28 2006, 09:58 PM~6850072
> *LOCATION OF SHOW IN PORTLAND
> *


portland meadows, just off i-5 at delta park exit.
5-27-07 AT PORTLAND MEADOWS INDIVIDUALS CC CAR SHOW
FULL PAY OUT HOP. TRUUCHA DVDS WILL BE TAPING THIS EVENT!!!!
CALLING ALL HOPPERS.
SHOW 10AM-5PM
MOVE IN 7AM-10AM
HOPPERS REG BY 10AM


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh damn i think i remember how to get there...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 12:20 AM~7135289
> *portland meadows, just off i-5 at delta park exit.
> 5-27-07 AT PORTLAND MEADOWS INDIVIDUALS CC CAR SHOW
> FULL PAY OUT HOP. TRUUCHA DVDS WILL BE TAPING THIS EVENT!!!!
> ...



BIG "I" BABY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 31 2007, 04:47 PM~7141181
> *BIG "I" BABY
> *


GONNA BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 07:26 PM~7142874
> *GONNA BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup big homie,hows the regal comin....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 08:26 PM~7142874
> *GONNA BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR DAMN RIGHT KILLA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin on makin it,but i also work 7 days a week also.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE I


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

IMMA BE THERE WOOHOOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 10:07 AM~7156634
> *IMMA BE THERE WOOHOOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I HOPE SO HOMIE SHOW EM HOW WE"I" DO IT!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THAT GROOPIE 1"NOT"TIGHT87 

HA HA HA I'LL LET MY CAR SPEAK FOR ITSELF. NOW IM A GROUPIE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BY THE WAY AS FAR AS PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW THAT ARE TRYING TO CAUSE PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS. THIS IS ABOUT LOWRIDING AND NOT VIOLENCE. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANNA CALL IT BUT IM LOWRIDING SO DO WHAT YOU WANNA DO BUT DONT FUCK IT UP FOR US TRU RIDERS.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 10:37 PM~7163002
> *IN THE NORTHWEST WERE ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT COMING TOGETHER,
> YET WE ALL KNOW WHO IS ABOUT THE SPORT, AND WHO IS ABOUT THEMSELF,
> ITS A FREAKIN MIRACLE SOMEONE HASENT LOST THERE PATIENCE WITH THIS CLOWN AT A SHOW YET, AND TRUST ME, IT WILL HAPPEN, SOONER OR LATER,
> ...


to be honest, the way i see it even if killa's got a big mouth and everything, he's pushing shit forward. i don't necessarily agree with the drama that comes with hopping and shit, but to me it's competition. and the way i see it, if you folks boycott his show, it's one less show for next year and it's not like he's going to stop riding. I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm just calling it how I see it. :dunno:



> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:43 PM~7163294
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR :uh:
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...


Why are you taking shots at people? honestly, if you're truly trying to pull the NW together, it's not right to knock people. That's part of the reason why I think people don't want to build original rides or anything, because everytime they try, someone's out there knocking their shit. Everytime someone does something they think is cool and different, someone's always there to talk shit and say something. I built a Roadmaster and I got people asking me why I didn't build a chevy or a caddy, the truth is i wanted to build something different and if I do build a chevy, i want to do it right. This was a long post but :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 3 2007, 04:45 AM~7163645
> *to be honest, the way i see it even if killa's got a big mouth and everything, he's pushing shit forward.  i don't necessarily agree with the drama that comes with hopping and shit, but to me it's competition.  and the way i see it, if you folks boycott his show, it's one less show for next year and it's not like he's going to stop riding.  I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm just calling it how I see it. :dunno:
> Why are you taking shots at people?  honestly, if you're truly trying to pull the NW together, it's not right to knock people.  That's part of the reason why I think people don't want to build original rides or anything, because everytime they try, someone's out there knocking their shit.  Everytime someone does something they think is cool and different, someone's always there to talk shit and say something.  I built a Roadmaster and I got people asking me why I didn't build a chevy or a caddy, the truth is i wanted to build something different and if I do build a chevy, i want to do it right.  This was a long post but :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD HEAD ON YOUR SHOULDER LIL HOMIE.
THIS GUYS A JOKE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 3 2007, 12:43 AM~7163294
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR :uh:
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...


500.00 CASH WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHOS MR MALIBU MAGIC.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 3 2007, 03:45 AM~7163645
> *to be honest, the way i see it even if killa's got a big mouth and everything, he's pushing shit forward.  i don't necessarily agree with the drama that comes with hopping and shit, but to me it's competition.  and the way i see it, if you folks boycott his show, it's one less show for next year and it's not like he's going to stop riding.  I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm just calling it how I see it. :dunno:
> Why are you taking shots at people?  honestly, if you're truly trying to pull the NW together, it's not right to knock people.  That's part of the reason why I think people don't want to build original rides or anything, because everytime they try, someone's out there knocking their shit.  Everytime someone does something they think is cool and different, someone's always there to talk shit and say something.  I built a Roadmaster and I got people asking me why I didn't build a chevy or a caddy, the truth is i wanted to build something different and if I do build a chevy, i want to do it right.  This was a long post but :dunno:
> *


NAILED IT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:02 AM~7164429
> *500.00 CASH WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHOS MR MALIBU MAGIC.
> *


NAME THAT SUCKA AND GET PAID


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

chino no better words can be spoken lil homie....


and this fool needs to keep my name out his mouth unless he gets permission from me,otherwise he needs to step back and realize real riders like me,killa,rider,1tight,chino,and a shitload more nw riders find out who he is,all i gotta say is open ya mouf and tell us who you are,otherwise in my book you a rookie with no ride to back you up..

killa knows whats in plan for my olds....
and both him and rider know when i set my mind to do somethin its gonna be a sec. but its comin out swangin....

nothin but back bumper on the plans for me n mines...

step up and show yaself...

unless you scared....:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 3 2007, 03:45 AM~7163645
> *to be honest, the way i see it even if killa's got a big mouth and everything, he's pushing shit forward.  i don't necessarily agree with the drama that comes with hopping and shit, but to me it's competition.  and the way i see it, if you folks boycott his show, it's one less show for next year and it's not like he's going to stop riding.  I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm just calling it how I see it. :dunno:
> Why are you taking shots at people?  honestly, if you're truly trying to pull the NW together, it's not right to knock people.  That's part of the reason why I think people don't want to build original rides or anything, because everytime they try, someone's out there knocking their shit.  Everytime someone does something they think is cool and different, someone's always there to talk shit and say something.  I built a Roadmaster and I got people asking me why I didn't build a chevy or a caddy, the truth is i wanted to build something different and if I do build a chevy, i want to do it right.  This was a long post but :dunno:
> *


Words of wisdom from a youngster glad to see people using there brains out there


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 3 2007, 04:45 AM~7163645
> *to be honest, the way i see it even if killa's got a big mouth and everything, he's pushing shit forward.  i don't necessarily agree with the drama that comes with hopping and shit, but to me it's competition.  and the way i see it, if you folks boycott his show, it's one less show for next year and it's not like he's going to stop riding.  I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm just calling it how I see it. :dunno:
> Why are you taking shots at people?  honestly, if you're truly trying to pull the NW together, it's not right to knock people.  That's part of the reason why I think people don't want to build original rides or anything, because everytime they try, someone's out there knocking their shit.  Everytime someone does something they think is cool and different, someone's always there to talk shit and say something.  I built a Roadmaster and I got people asking me why I didn't build a chevy or a caddy, the truth is i wanted to build something different and if I do build a chevy, i want to do it right.  This was a long post but :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: i like your roadmaster..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2007, 01:38 PM~7165552
> *Words of wisdom from a youngster glad to see people using there brains out there
> *


no doubt big homie.....

chino got a brilliant brain and hes on the right path...

one day he might be showin all us up in the pit ya never know..

as it is now hes showin me up in the shows.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

BIG TONY YOU SHOULD GET GLASSES SO YOU CAN READ THE RULER BETTER AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 01:43 PM~7165572
> *BIG TONY YOU SHOULD GET GLASSES SO YOU CAN READ THE RULER BETTER AT THE SHOWS.
> *


hey now that aint nice.......


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 01:43 PM~7165572
> *BIG TONY YOU SHOULD GET GLASSES SO YOU CAN READ THE RULER BETTER AT THE SHOWS.
> *


 :0 
isnt there more than one guy reading the sticks..


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

IVE BEEN ON THE STICK BEFORE AND CALLS AOMETHING AND EVERYONE ELSE SOMTHING ELSE....... JUST LOOKING OUT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well everyone i have seen calls it fairly....


i just aint ready to be at the sticks yet...and tony is taller than me...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:43 PM~7165572
> *BIG TONY YOU SHOULD GET GLASSES SO YOU CAN READ THE RULER BETTER AT THE SHOWS.
> *


I have and never will cheat anybody on the stick if you claim i do you must be one of the people in la la land that claims your car does higher at the shop than it does at the show then cry about it when your car dot perform like you hyped it up too what do ihave to gain by cheating people on the sticks there are 3 judges onthe sticks we tak the average not everbodys eyes are the same if they where we would all see your hidig behinde a screen name and deserve the crown for being a DRAMA QUEEN I GUESS MY EYES WORK GOOD HUH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:45 PM~7165583
> *IVE BEEN ON THE STICK BEFORE AND CALLS AOMETHING AND EVERYONE ELSE SOMTHING ELSE....... JUST LOOKING OUT
> *


So i guess everyone might need new glasses then huh maybe youneed them and your reading the sticks wrong


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2007, 01:51 PM~7165623
> *I have and never will cheat anybody on the stick if you claim i do you must be one of the people in la la land that claims your car does higher at the shop than it does at the show then cry about it when your car dot perform like you hyped it up too what do ihave to gain by cheating people on the sticks there are 3 judges onthe sticks we tak the average not everbodys eyes are the same if they where we would all see your hidig behinde a screen name and deserve the crown for being a DRAMA QUEEN I GUESS MY EYES WORK GOOD HUH
> *


 YOUR FUNNY TONY WHEN YOU GET ALL PIST OFF. MAKE SURE THERE THE RIGHT PRESCRIPTION.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2007, 01:51 PM~7165623
> *I have and never will cheat anybody on the stick if you claim i do you must be one of the people in la la land that claims your car does higher at the shop than it does at the show then cry about it when your car dot perform like you hyped it up too what do ihave to gain by cheating people on the sticks there are 3 judges onthe sticks we tak the average not everbodys eyes are the same if they where we would all see your hidig behinde a screen name and deserve the crown for being a DRAMA QUEEN I GUESS MY EYES WORK GOOD HUH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i told him tony......

and you know ill be workin my way to readin the stick when its time...

prolly gettin trained by you anyways...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:54 PM~7165635
> *YOUR FUNNY TONY WHEN YOU GET ALL PIST OFF. MAKE SURE THERE THE RIGHT PRESCRIPTION.
> *


IM DONE LISTENING TO YOU AND YOUR SHIT NAME YOUR SELF AND ILL MAKE SURE YOUR ON THE STICKS YOU HAVE 5 NIMUTES IF NOT ILL KNOW YOUR A SIDELINER AND A WANNA BE AND I DONT GET "PISSED" OFF GO BACK TO SCHOOL SO YOU CAN LEARN TO SPELL AND COUNT THIS SHIT IS FUNNY TO ME MANY PEOPLE HATE ME I DONT CARE I DONT DO SHIT TO KNOWBODY BUT I SURE DO GET ALOT OF HATE FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2007, 01:56 PM~7165645
> *IM DONE LISTENING TO YOU AND YOUR SHIT NAME YOUR SELF AND ILL MAKE SURE YOUR ON THE STICKS YOU HAVE 5 NIMUTES IF NOT ILL KNOW YOUR A SIDELINER AND A WANNA BE
> *


you down in p-town homie?


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

FOO I WAS TRAINED AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCKERS.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 12:45 PM~7165581
> *:0
> isnt there more than one guy reading the sticks..
> *


x2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 12:40 PM~7165563
> *:biggrin: i like your roadmaster..
> *


gracias :biggrin: can't wait to see all the riders at the shows :biggrin: almost here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:58 PM~7165653
> *FOO I WAS TRAINED AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCKERS.
> *


HA HA HA THATS A GOOD ONE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 3 2007, 01:58 PM~7165655
> *x2
> *


usually like 3-4 people readin the sticks...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 01:58 PM~7165653
> *FOO I WAS TRAINED AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCKERS.
> *


ticket taker? janitor? what were u trained to do?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 02:00 PM~7165675
> *ticket taker? janitor? what were u trained to do?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 01:00 PM~7165675
> *ticket taker? janitor? what were u trained to do?
> *


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:58 PM~7165653
> *FOO I WAS TRAINED AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCKERS.
> *



TRAIN US IN 2 HOURS DELTA WE COME OUT IN THE WEATHER JUST 4 U.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 3 2007, 01:43 AM~7163294
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR :uh:
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...



ITS YOUR STORY ILL LET U TELL IT. ASK KILLA ABOUT HE CLUB AND AS FAR AS MY CAR COMING OUT IT WILL BE OUT SOON IT JUST TAKES TIME WHEN YOUR NOT SLANGIN BRICKS IN THE HOOD.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG CHEESE MUSTA GOT ATE BY A RAT BIG NO SHOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol so how did it go guys,


i was workin and boss was here so i couldnt be logged on till he left...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7169135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2007, 10:58 AM~6942399
> *Don't lie niggie you know you ain't coming up north, answer your phone today!!!
> *



you never called you big skinny liar hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 4 2007, 07:31 AM~7170443
> *you never called you big skinny liar hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


what up nacho!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6814616
> *ENJOY A PEACEFULL EVENT. CAR SHOW TROPIES WILL BE GIVEN AND CASH PRIZES AS WELL AS OTHER PRIZES. ALL OUT CAR HOP 500.00PER CLASS
> SINGLE,DOUBLE,STREET NO GETTING STUCK SMALL TIRES. THERE WILL BE MORE INFO ON HERE AS WE GET IT. STILL FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT,
> THIS IS FOR SURE. CALLING ALL HOPPERS!!!!!! FREE BBQ!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup killa..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DELTA HOP MINUS THE CHEEZE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2007, 12:52 PM~7172139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7169135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TO THE FUCKIN TOP


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Keepin it at the top :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

BACK TO THE MUDDA FUCKIN TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Dec 28 2006, 02:15 PM~6845694
> *WRITE YA BOY IN FROM WATTS, CALIFORNIA IM THERE MAN.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHAT'S INDIVIDUAS RIDERS KEEP DOING WHAT DO BABY!!!!!!!
THEY DON'T KHOW, CAN'T SEE, CAN'T BE!!!!!!* DAM!!!!!!!!!*
I LIKE WHAT I BEEN SEEING FOR ALL THE YEARS KEEP IT HANGING!!!!!!






       :guns:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT A FUCKING HEADACHE!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 6 2007, 09:50 PM~7195255
> *I GOT A FUCKING HEADACHE!!
> *


*420  *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW DO YOU SPELL RELIEF!!! uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7196149
> *HOW DO YOU SPELL RELIEF!!! uffin:
> *


PUSSY


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2007, 11:05 PM~7196607
> *PUSSY
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: what's up big tony?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LUV YOU BIG BRO BRO!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt 4 da hatersz


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence, Liquid Assets


i see you in here big homie.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*UNITY*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 7 2007, 12:02 AM~7196149
> *HOW DO YOU SPELL RELIEF!!! uffin:
> *


sitting in your car hitting the switch


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STRESS RELIEF TONE 4 SHO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 7 2007, 06:00 PM~7202690
> *sitting in your car hitting the switch
> *


Hitting a bitch doggie style ranks real close to that LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

very true-


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I might take a visit to the NW for this event! :dunno:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I might take a visit to the NW for this event! :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Feb 7 2007, 09:02 PM~7204064
> *I might take a visit to the NW for this event! :dunno:
> *


its gonna be dynamite if you can make it its a must!!!!
we would like to see you there.hit me if you need some info or something .
[email protected]


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2007, 10:06 PM~7204123
> *its gonna be dynamite if you can make it its a must!!!!
> we would like to see you there.hit me if you need some info or something .
> [email protected]
> *



WHATS UP B"I"G HOM"I"E


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Feb 7 2007, 09:02 PM~7204064
> *I might take a visit to the NW for this event! :dunno:
> *


hell yeah man come out..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TT T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 6 2007, 11:02 PM~7196149
> *HOW DO YOU SPELL RELIEF!!! uffin:
> *


crackin the driver that pisses me off in the head with a bat..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

violence is not the answer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 8 2007, 02:28 PM~7210587
> *violence is not the answer
> *


RIGHT,

but i cant go cruisin or hoppin at the time...so thats my other method...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats the official hop rules so the classes are fair for everyone that shows up if some cali boys show up they have way different than ours up here


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good ???????????????


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2007, 11:08 PM~7214982
> *Whats the official hop rules so the classes are fair for everyone that shows up if some cali boys show up they have way different than ours up here
> *



HEY TONY I WILL TALK TO KILLA AND GET THE RULES POSTED RIGHT AWAY BUT I THINK IT IS THE SAME HAS THE OTHER SHOWS EXCEPT THE NO RULES CARS " THE MOST INCHES WINS NO STUCK SHIT" BUT I WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW ASAP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

blvd rules
1" upper single
2"upper 1"lower double
all the rest apply too.
radical 175/7514 tires no bigger
no stuck 
1 switch
2pumps to nose
highest w/o getting stuck


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 9 2007, 09:58 AM~7217901
> *:biggrin:
> *


i need the whole bed of the truck full of blue coils!!!
what up homie!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 9 2007, 10:09 AM~7217989
> *i need the whole bed of the truck full of blue coils!!!
> what up homie!!
> *



i'll be up there soon bro... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 9 2007, 09:30 AM~7217745
> *blvd rules
> 1" upper single
> 2"upper 1"lower double
> ...


still worried about cars getting stuck??who cares if they do,,give the ppl something to enjoy,,bvd rules???not so happy about them,, but ohh well is your show,,tell me whos gonna be insepcting the cars??you and your crew,,or you gonna let the same ppl do it?((same ppl ))bvd enterteiment..thats why we no longer attend chehalis nor yakima,,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 06:29 PM~7221881
> *still worried about cars getting stuck??who cares if they do,,give the ppl something to enjoy,,bvd rules???not so happy about them,, but ohh well is your show,,tell me whos gonna be insepcting the cars??you and your crew,,or you gonna let the same ppl do it?((same ppl ))bvd enterteiment..thats why we no longer attend chehalis nor yakima,,
> *


IMO opinion the crowd would rather see a car hit the bumper a few times instead of fall back and get stuck more action for them to see and whats wrong with the blvd ent rules and inspection team???????? those are the 2 longest running shows in the NW you would think you would want to support them what do you think the rules should be????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:36 PM~7221936
> *IMO opinion the crowd would rather see a car hit the bumper a few times instead of fall back and get stuck more action for them to see and whats wrong with the blvd ent rules and inspection team???????? those are the 2 longest running shows in the NW you would think you would want to support them what do you think the rules should be????
> *


NO OFFENSE BIG "T",,I RESPECT YOUR RULES,,YOU STATE THE RULES SO NO 1 CAN CHANGE THEM,,IS NOT THAT WE DONT LIKE THE BVD SHOWS,,WE ATTENDED THE SHOWS FOR A DECADE,,BUT SENCE WE FELT WE DIDNT WANNA MAKE ANY CHANGES IN OUR CARS,,WE KNEW THEY WOULDNT PASS BVD INSPECTION,,SO,WE JUSY STUCK WITH LOWRIDER RULES,,KEEP YOUR RULES THE WAY THEY ARE,,BUT,,HOW MANY HOPPERS((OLD FACES))STILL ATTEND AFTER THE INSPECTION TEAM HAS BEING THE SAME,,AND IS KINDA SUSPICIUS SEATTLE BOYS ALWAYS WIN!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 06:52 PM~7222033
> *NO OFFENSE BIG "T",,I RESPECT YOUR RULES,,YOU STATE THE RULES SO NO 1 CAN CHANGE THEM,,IS NOT THAT WE DONT LIKE THE BVD SHOWS,,WE ATTENDED THE SHOWS FOR A DECADE,,BUT SENCE WE FELT WE DIDNT WANNA MAKE ANY CHANGES IN OUR CARS,,WE KNEW THEY WOULDNT PASS BVD INSPECTION,,SO,WE JUSY STUCK WITH LOWRIDER RULES,,KEEP YOUR RULES THE WAY THEY ARE,,BUT,,HOW MANY HOPPERS((OLD FACES))STILL ATTEND AFTER THE INSPECTION TEAM HAS BEING THE SAME,,AND IS KINDA SUSPICIUS SEATTLE BOYS ALWAYS WIN!!!
> *


I dont make the rules i have been trying to get some changes made also to help the show keep growing seattle boys dont always win has nothing to due with who inspecs the car by you saying that you are bassicly saying schue is cheating everyone beside the seattle guys that aint right wtf does he or anyone have to gain by cheating people the stick are measured by 3-4 people not everyones eyes are the same so the score is averaged out between the people reading the sticks everyone always says there car did higher at home and they got cheated thats bullshit pretty soon there wont be any hops because people always bitching about they got cheated bla bla bla i have and never will cheat anybody and if anybody think i have or will speak up now and who do you think shoudl be the inspection team?? i seem to remember you guys showing up and not letting the car be inspected before why would you do that??? the 64 long time ago hid it behind the building with tarps over the rear suspension only wanted to be on the stick and the video???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 08:58 PM~7222077
> *I dont make the rules i have been trying to get some changes made also to help the show keep growing seattle boys dont always win has nothing to due with who inspecs the car by you saying that you are bassicly saying schue is cheating everyone beside the seattle guys that aint right wtf does he or anyone have to gain by cheating people the stick are measured by 3-4 people not everyones eyes are the same so the score is averaged out between the people reading the sticks everyone always says there car did higher at home and they got cheated thats bullshit pretty soon there wont be any hops because people always bitching about they got cheated bla bla bla i have and never will cheat anybody and if anybody think i have or will speak up now and who do you think shoudl be the inspection team?? i seem to remember you guys showing up and not letting the car be inspected before why would you do that??? the 64 long time ago hid it behind the building with tarps over the rear suspension only wanted to be on the stick and the video???
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:58 PM~7222077
> *I dont make the rules i have been trying to get some changes made also to help the show keep growing seattle boys dont always win has nothing to due with who inspecs the car by you saying that you are bassicly saying schue is cheating everyone beside the seattle guys that aint right wtf does he or anyone have to gain by cheating people the stick are measured by 3-4 people not everyones eyes are the same so the score is averaged out between the people reading the sticks everyone always says there car did higher at home and they got cheated thats bullshit pretty soon there wont be any hops because people always bitching about they got cheated bla bla bla i have and never will cheat anybody and if anybody think i have or will speak up now and who do you think shoudl be the inspection team?? i seem to remember you guys showing up and not letting the car be inspected before why would you do that??? the 64 long time ago hid it behind the building with tarps over the rear suspension only wanted to be on the stick and the video???
> *


WE WERE THERE JUST FOR THE FUN,,AS FOR THE TARPS,,ALOTS OF PPL COPY YOUR IDEAS,,THATS THE REASON,,IF WE CHEATED, THEN WE WOULDNT PASS,LOWRIDER RULES,,AND WE ALWAYS PASS,,WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY HERE,,IS THAT MAYBE BVD COULD ADD XTRA COUPLE INCHES TO THE TRAILING ARMS,,IM SURE EVERY ONE WOULD AGREE,,IF THE RULES CHANGE A LITTLE,,WHAT SAY YOU??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 07:05 PM~7222123
> *WE WERE THERE JUST FOR THE FUN,,AS FOR THE TARPS,,ALOTS OF PPL COPY YOUR IDEAS,,THATS THE REASON,,IF WE CHEATED, THEN WE WOULDNT PASS,LOWRIDER RULES,,AND WE ALWAYS PASS,,WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY HERE,,IS THAT MAYBE BVD COULD ADD XTRA COUPLE INCHES TO THE TRAILING ARMS,,IM SURE EVERY ONE WOULD AGREE,,IF THE RULES CHANGE A LITTLE,,WHAT SAY YOU??
> *


Like i said i have been pushing for some rule changes myself to help the shows and cars grow with the times but i think there may be some changes to the blvd rules but i cannot not say yet i have no part in that i can only give my opinion like the rest of you instead of not going why dont all the hopper email garrett or pm shue/206ness and ask him about the rule changes its up to garrett its his shows ill support them weather he changes them or not he been doing this for all of us for how many years now here in the NW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7221881
> *still worried about cars getting stuck??who cares if they do,,give the ppl something to enjoy,,bvd rules???not so happy about them,, but ohh well is your show,,tell me whos gonna be insepcting the cars??you and your crew,,or you gonna let the same ppl do it?((same ppl ))bvd enterteiment..thats why we no longer attend chehalis nor yakima,,
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS SORRY IF NOONES HAPPY.
I WILL CHECK IN THE HOPPRS
ONCE AGAIN GETTING STUCK IS NOT MY THING.
SHOW THE PEOPLE WHATEVER YOU WANT.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 9 2007, 08:09 PM~7222160
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS SORRY IF NOONES HAPPY.
> I WILL CHECK IN THE HOPPRS
> ONCE AGAIN GETTING STUCK IS NOT MY THING.
> ...


SUP KILLA,,AS I SAID B-4,,MY CAR WONT GET STUCK,,IF I BUILD ONE,,IT WILL BE FOR THE FUN,,NOT FOR THE MONEY,SO STUCK OR NOT WHERE I COME,,


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 08:15 PM~7222205
> *SUP KILLA,,AS I SAID B-4,,MY CAR WONT GET STUCK,,IF I BUILD ONE,,IT WILL BE FOR THE FUN,,NOT FOR THE MONEY,SO STUCK OR NOT WHERE I COME,,
> *


TIGHT GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CAR,MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE WILL CHANGE THE RULES BUT RIGHT NOW ABOUT90% OF THE CARS OUT ARE BLVD RULES.
WE CANT CHANGE IT ALL OVER NIGHT.WE DO GOT A GOOD RADICAL CLASS.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 07:52 PM~7222033
> *NO OFFENSE BIG "T",,I RESPECT YOUR RULES,,YOU STATE THE RULES SO NO 1 CAN CHANGE THEM,,IS NOT THAT WE DONT LIKE THE BVD SHOWS,,WE ATTENDED THE SHOWS FOR A DECADE,,BUT SENCE WE FELT WE DIDNT WANNA MAKE ANY CHANGES IN OUR CARS,,WE KNEW THEY WOULDNT PASS BVD INSPECTION,,SO,WE JUSY STUCK WITH LOWRIDER RULES,,KEEP YOUR RULES THE WAY THEY ARE,,BUT,,HOW MANY HOPPERS((OLD FACES))STILL ATTEND AFTER THE INSPECTION TEAM HAS BEING THE SAME,,AND IS KINDA SUSPICIUS SEATTLE BOYS ALWAYS WIN!!!
> *


Puro Locos have alway put on a good show at our events. I can highly respect you guys for building your cars to your standards. Everyones intitled to their own opinion and we always try to give the NW an even playingfield to compete in. Our event aren't only about a hop, they are about tradition and keeping one mans dream alive when he can't. We always try to open our doors to all automotive and lowrider fans and families. We strive to provide a safe, peaceful, and fair event for anyone to attend. I thank everyone for their dedication over the years and wish everyone the best of luck with your events.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well said shue.....

and i dont know the difference between the 2 shows can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 9 2007, 08:59 PM~7222604
> *Puro Locos have alway put on a good show at our events. I can highly respect you guys for building your cars to your standards. Everyones intitled to their own opinion and we always try to give the NW an even playingfield to compete in. Our event aren't only about a hop, they are about tradition and keeping one mans dream alive when he can't. We always try to open our doors to all automotive and lowrider fans and families. We strive to provide a safe, peaceful, and fair event for anyone to attend. I thank everyone for their dedication over the years and wish everyone the best of luck with your events.
> *


RIP ZEUSS.... LAYNPLAY
THE NW KEEP IT REEL!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

KILLA THIS MY RIDE IN PORTLAND [email protected] BOY  WHEN MY HOPPER FINISHED ILL SEND YOU SOME PICS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR PORTLAND THATS WERE MY WIFEE WAS BORN AND RAISED :biggrin: http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/UCEFAMILY_2007/GoldCadilystFrontEndShot.jpg


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 what up uce!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES YOOOOU KNOOOOOW WHAT IT DO BABY HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY          


WE ARE ALL FAMILY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

RIDERS COME DOWN TO DA 559 AND DO YOUR THANG HOMIE [email protected]# EVERYBODY UNDER THE SUN GOING TO BE OUT HERE IN CALI REPPN WE WILL TAKE CARE OF MY 503 PEEPS WE FAMILY DOGG :biggrin: HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 10 2007, 02:56 PM~7227213
> *WHATS UP HOMIES YOOOOU KNOOOOOW WHAT IT DO BABY HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY
> WE ARE ALL FAMILY
> *



*AGREED*


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 10 2007, 05:10 PM~7228160
> *AGREED
> *


One Love uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 10 2007, 03:03 PM~7226850
> *KILLA THIS MY RIDE IN PORTLAND [email protected] BOY  WHEN MY HOPPER FINISHED ILL SEND YOU SOME PICS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR PORTLAND THATS WERE MY WIFEE WAS BORN AND RAISED :biggrin:  http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/UCEFAMILY_2007/GoldCadilystFrontEndShot.jpg
> *


tiight homie! hit me up. INDIVIDUALS will be there.BIGTIME HYGRAULICS.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 11 2007, 02:29 PM~7232880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 12 2007, 10:18 AM~7238992
> *
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

HUGE EVENT!!!! A FIRST OF ITS KIND TO HIT THE NW!!!
WORLD WIDE VIDEO FILM!!!MAY27 07 
5-27-07 PORTLAND MEADOWS. OFF I-5 AT DELTA PARK EXIT.
MOVE IN STARTS AT 7:00AM
TROPHIES,$$$$$$$$$$,FOOD AND A GREAT TIME.
AND A HUGE HOP EVENT!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7244564
> *HUGE EVENT!!!! A FIRST OF ITS KIND TO HIT THE NW!!!
> WORLD WIDE VIDEO FILM!!!MAY27 07
> 5-27-07 PORTLAND MEADOWS. OFF I-5 AT DELTA PARK EXIT.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COM'N FROM THE NORTH, SOUTH AND EAST!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GONNA GET GOOD!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin on gettin that day off,so i might have to see about catchin a ride....


i aint takin the bus for that show....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 12 2007, 09:20 PM~7244564
> *HUGE EVENT!!!! A FIRST OF ITS KIND TO HIT THE NW!!!
> WORLD WIDE VIDEO FILM!!!MAY27 07
> 5-27-07 PORTLAND MEADOWS. OFF I-5 AT DELTA PARK EXIT.
> ...




AH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

i make it rain


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2007, 09:07 PM~7253163
> *im workin on gettin that day off,so i might have to see about catchin a ride....
> i aint takin the bus for that show....
> *



damn homie you wouldnt ride the bus to come to the 








show ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2007, 11:21 PM~7255116
> *i make it rain
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: you know this man


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HELL YA HELL YA ANYTIME REPRESENT 559 GONNA REP IN DAAAAA 503 ONE LUV HOMIE AND THATS THE LUV OF BEING COMPETIVE WE ALL ONE WE ALL GOT LUV FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER SEE YOU ALL SOON  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



WE ARE ALL FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7263984
> *HELL YA HELL YA ANYTIME REPRESENT 559 GONNA REP IN DAAAAA 503 ONE LUV HOMIE AND THATS THE LUV OF BEING COMPETIVE WE ALL ONE WE ALL GOT LUV FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER SEE YOU ALL SOON    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WE ARE ALL FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 14 2007, 07:22 PM~7263984
> *HELL YA HELL YA ANYTIME REPRESENT 559 GONNA REP IN DAAAAA 503 ONE LUV HOMIE AND THATS THE LUV OF BEING COMPETIVE WE ALL ONE WE ALL GOT LUV FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER SEE YOU ALL SOON    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WE ARE ALL FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 30 2006, 03:33 PM~6863890
> *WORLDWIDE OR U.S WIDE ??????  :biggrin:
> *


TRUUCHA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST SHOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 13 2007, 10:43 PM~7255484
> *damn homie you wouldnt ride the bus to come to the show ?  lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



if i wanted to make it there before the show was over....i aint takin a bus..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2007, 10:42 PM~7265379
> *if i wanted to make it there before the show was over....i aint takin a bus..
> *


OK COOL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 11 2007, 02:29 PM~7232880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2007, 11:44 PM~7265398
> *
> *



THATS RIGHT B"I"G HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 15 2007, 10:39 AM~7267534
> *:biggrin:
> *



HEY KILLA HIT ME UP I TRYING TO HEAD OUT THERE


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

Yo Bigkill, you know Royal Image Albany will be in tha house :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2007, 10:44 PM~7265391
> *OK COOL.
> *


i think killa knew what i meant about catchin the bus and wantin to make it to the show on time,i woulda had to catch the bus the night before...

so im tryin to make it homie, :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7273104
> *i think killa knew what i meant about catchin the bus and wantin to make it to the show on time,i woulda had to catch the bus the night before...
> 
> so im tryin to make it homie, :biggrin:
> *



come on down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

time will tell big homie,

as it stands so far unclear,should know more in a few weeks.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2007, 07:39 PM~7273682
> *time will tell big homie,
> 
> as it stands so far unclear,should know more in a few weeks.....
> *


I heard the little yellow bus might be heading down that way you can write ur name on the back window like u did in your high school days if u want oh the memories it will bring back for you LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@Feb 15 2007, 07:02 PM~7272713
> *Yo Bigkill, you know Royal Image Albany will be in tha house :biggrin:
> *


good, it will be nice to see you again bro,this time its on us :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 15 2007, 08:49 PM~7273794
> *I heard the little yellow bus might be heading down that way you can write ur name on the back window like u did in your high school days if u want oh the memories it will bring back for you LOL :biggrin:
> *


i didnt ride no yellow school bus homie... :angry:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2007, 10:15 PM~7275057
> *i didnt ride no yellow school bus homie... :angry:
> *


i do! yee!! go stupid mayne! thizz what it iz mayne! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 16 2007, 12:59 AM~7275519
> *i do! yee!! go stupid mayne! thizz what it iz mayne! :0
> *


lol chino you clown...... :biggrin: 


get back to class.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2007, 10:15 PM~7275057
> *i didnt ride no yellow school bus homie... :angry:
> *


DONT LIE


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 15 2007, 09:57 PM~7274421
> *good, it will be nice to see you again bro,this time its on us :biggrin:
> *


fo sho man we need to do this everyyear, looks like yall, doing it big homei :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@Feb 16 2007, 08:35 AM~7276654
> *fo sho man we need to do this everyyear, looks like yall, doing it big homei :biggrin:
> *


we are trying homie we will see how it turns out we got this date and i think this date will be annual. its gonna have a hell of a hop, we got trophies and different classes for the show cars.


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@Feb 16 2007, 08:35 AM~7276654
> *fo sho man we need to do this everyyear, looks like yall, doing it big homei :biggrin:
> *


we will be there, home boy, c y then :biggrin:


----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2007, 03:27 AM~7275783
> *DONT LIE
> *


i only rode a regular school bus till 4th grade,i rode the grays harbor transit after that.....

i changed schools...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 13 2007, 10:43 PM~7255484
> *damn homie you wouldnt ride the bus to come to the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7282590
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ
> *



shit chillion whats up up NORTH ?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies show...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7282590
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 16 2007, 08:22 PM~7282590
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ
> *


 :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

going to be one hell of a show!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks homeboys!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

icecold63,Psta, BIGKILLA503

WHATS UP HOM"I"ES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7282590
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT UP BIGG KILLA IN DA BIGG N. W . HOWS EVERYTHING GOING OUT THERE DO YOU GUYS GOT A FLIER OUT YET MINE IS ALMOST DONE WELL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING BRO HIT ME UP ANYTHING I COULD DO OUT HERE ARIGHT HOMIE 1


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 10:39 AM~7297543
> *WHAT UP BIGG KILLA IN DA BIGG N. W . HOWS EVERYTHING GOING OUT THERE DO YOU GUYS GOT A FLIER OUT YET MINE IS ALMOST DONE WELL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING BRO HIT ME UP ANYTHING I COULD DO OUT HERE ARIGHT HOMIE 1
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WE HOPE THAT EVERYONE CAN MAKE THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE GREAT ! BRING THE KIDS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US. 5/27/07 PORTLAND MEADOWS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT UP MY NORTH WEST HOMIES BLACK MAGIC WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPPN THA L.V THEY WILL ALSO SPONSORING THA EVENT WITH $$$500 phat ones to black magic co. holla back @cha boy in tha 559


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies in INDIVIDUALS.....


FOR ONE KILLER PICNIC AND HOP........


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG KILLA THIS WHAT I GOT TELL WHAT YOU THINK SINGLE PUMP STREET UP TO 12 BATTERIES MUST ALL BE CONNECTED ,DOUBLE PUMP STREET UP TO 14 BATTERIES MUST ALL BE CONNECTED STREET RADICAL THESE ARE RIDES THAT ARE DRIVEN OUT IN THE STREETS CHROME AND PAINT INTERIOR ECT. ECT. 35" LOCK UP OR HIGHER MILD EXTENDED UPPER AND LOWER TRAIL ARMS (((((MUST NOT GET STUCK))))))RADICAL CLASS 40++++SUPER EXTENDED SUSPENSION IF IT GETS STUCK ITS RADICAL NO DOUBLE SWITCHING ALLOWED PERIOD NO FLIPPING UNLESS ITS A DANCER WE NEED TO KEEP EVERYONE  SAFE HOLLA BACK @CHABOY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GOOD JOB KILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 21 2007, 10:10 AM~7316061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds good and fair to me,

i just hope those rules stick when its my time in the pit...






thats in a few years... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7317502
> *that sounds good and fair to me,
> 
> i just hope those rules stick when its my time in the pit...
> ...


OH THEY WILL AS LONG AS EVERYONE AGREES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 21 2007, 03:26 PM~7318783
> *OH THEY WILL AS LONG AS EVERYONE AGREES
> *


 :biggrin: 







TTT FOR THE NW AND THE HOMIES AT BIG TIME..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Feb 21 2007, 10:17 AM~7316125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the homies...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 18 2007, 01:40 PM~7291077
> *icecold63,Psta,  BIGKILLA503
> 
> WHATS UP HOM"I"ES
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ttt for portland riders


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7334453
> *ttt for portland riders
> *


ttt for the northwest


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 23 2007, 09:32 PM~7340220
> *ttt for the northwest
> *


IS YOUR CAR READY?CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. SINGLE STREET OR DOUBLE PUMP.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 23 2007, 10:32 PM~7340220
> *ttt for the northwest
> *


x2


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2007, 10:00 PM~7340393
> *x2
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

my shop might have something for the show... but it not for comp.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 23 2007, 11:35 PM~7340919
> *my shop might have something for the show... but it not for comp.
> *


MORE THE BETER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 23 2007, 11:35 PM~7340919
> *my shop might have something for the show... but it not for comp.
> *


My shop too  :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2007, 11:43 PM~7340943
> *My shop too   :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SLEEPER CELL. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 11:45 PM~7340947
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SLEEPER CELL. :biggrin:
> *


All mine are sleepers and CHIPPERS HA HA HA


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2007, 11:46 PM~7340952
> *All mine are sleepers and CHIPPERS HA HA HA
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND KICKING IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 11:48 PM~7340956
> *ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND KICKING IT
> *


Thats exactly it too win lose or draw dont matter to me as long as i have fun


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2007, 11:49 PM~7340965
> *Thats exactly it too win lose or draw dont matter to me as long as i have fun
> *


BINGO. I NEED TO MEET YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 11:55 PM~7340983
> *BINGO. I NEED TO MEET YOU.
> *


GARY U NEVER MET BIG TONY?? COME ON NOW!!
STOP SENDING PMS THANKS
STAY POSITIVE :cheesy: U NEED 2 B IN LV


LOWRIDIN AINT GOT TIME FOR VIOLENCE, NEGATIVITY OR PROTESTS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 09:42 PM~7340291
> *IS YOUR CAR READY?CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. SINGLE STREET OR DOUBLE PUMP.
> *



YOURS IS STILL A DOUBLE AINT IT? MAYBE YOU WILL HOP HIM :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2007, 12:49 AM~7340965
> *Thats exactly it too win lose or draw dont matter to me as long as i have fun
> *


x10


big homie said it best.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

x1000


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7342985
> *x1000
> *


 :biggrin: SMARTASS :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 11:42 PM~7340291
> *IS YOUR CAR READY?CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. SINGLE STREET OR DOUBLE PUMP.
> *



DAMN BRO YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST ME HUH ? YOU MUST BUT FUCK IT !  
MMM... WHAT IS MY CAR GOING TO BE ? A DOUBLE PUMP STREET CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2007, 11:50 AM~7342092
> *YOURS IS STILL A DOUBLE AINT IT? MAYBE YOU WILL HOP HIM :biggrin:
> *



I DONT WANT TO HOP :biggrin: MY CAR MIGHT GET A SCRATCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

[email protected] DAMN GARY WHATS UP WHY YOU HATIN ON ME BRO ?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 23 2007, 10:42 PM~7340291
> *IS YOUR CAR READY?CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. SINGLE STREET OR DOUBLE PUMP.
> *


everyone will see it soon, you know how we get down we will show ya when its done


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 24 2007, 10:23 PM~7344938
> *everyone will see it soon, you know how we get down we will show ya when its done
> *



GOOD LOOKIN B"I"G HOM"I"E


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 24 2007, 09:23 PM~7344938
> *everyone will see it soon, you know how we get down we will show ya when its done
> *


killa i know its gonna be somethin badass...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 10:01 PM~7344836
> *DAMN BRO YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST ME HUH ?  YOU MUST BUT FUCK IT !
> MMM... WHAT IS MY CAR GOING TO BE ?  A DOUBLE PUMP STREET CAR. :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE ITS GOING TO BE A SINGLE PUMP ? MAYBE ITS GOING TO BE A DOUBLE PUMP ? MAYBE ITS GOING TO HAVE 3 PUMPS TO THE NOSE ? BUT TRUST ME GARY OH MY BAD I MEAN "THE SHIT" YOU WILL SEE !


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2007, 10:57 PM~7345177
> *killa i know its gonna be somethin badass...
> *



YOU KNOW HOW THE "I" GETS DOWN HOMIE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 11:01 PM~7345190
> *YOU KNOW HOW THE "I" GETS DOWN HOMIE
> *


YOU SEE HOW KILLA GETS DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MADD PROPS TO MY HOM"I"E KILLA ILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOP IN THE MORNING HIT ME UP AND TELL ME WHAT TIME ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUNGIN COMIN UP IN THE 503- U SHOULD BE ENCOURAGING HIM


WHATEVER HAPPENED TO RESPECT, LOYALTY AND TRUST?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY "INDIVIDUAL" MEMBERS I APOLOGIZE FOR INTERUPTING THE SHOW TOPIC !










MAY 27 2007 THIS WILL BE A GREAT SHOW PLEASE BRING YOUR FAMILY OUT FOR A DAY WITH US. WE WILL HAVE ALOT OF ACTION WITH THE CARS IN THE HOP PIT.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY "INDIVIDUAL" MEMBERS I APOLOGIZE FOR INTERUPTING THE SHOW TOPIC !










MAY 27 2007 THIS WILL BE A GREAT SHOW PLEASE BRING YOUR FAMILY OUT FOR A DAY WITH US. WE WILL HAVE ALOT OF ACTION WITH THE CARS IN THE HOP PIT.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER BIKE CLASS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 08:59 PM~7345185
> *MAYBE ITS GOING TO BE A SINGLE PUMP ? MAYBE  ITS GOING TO BE A DOUBLE PUMP ? MAYBE  ITS GOING TO HAVE 3 PUMPS TO THE NOSE ?  BUT TRUST ME GARY  OH MY BAD I MEAN "THE SHIT" YOU WILL SEE !
> *


I HOPE YOUR ON YOUR OWN SWITCH IN THE STREET SINGLE 60 INCH CAR.... :biggrin: LIKE I SAID YOU DONT KNOW HOW YOUR TALKING TO......


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT for the northwest :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 01:57 AM~7345968
> *I HOPE YOUR ON YOUR OWN SWITCH IN THE STREET SINGLE 60 INCH CAR.... :biggrin: LIKE I SAID YOU DONT KNOW HOW YOUR TALKING TO......
> *



I DONT KNOW WHY YOU TALK SO MUCH SHIT


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 25 2007, 12:52 AM~7346074
> *I DONT KNOW WHY YOU TALK SO MUCH SHIT
> *


HOW IS THIS TALKING SHIT?????????????????????????/


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Feb 25 2007, 12:13 AM~7345850
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER BIKE CLASS FOR THE KIDS
> *


YES THERE WILL BE A COUPLE TROPHIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 12:57 AM~7345968
> *I HOPE YOUR ON YOUR OWN SWITCH IN THE STREET SINGLE 60 INCH CAR.... :biggrin: LIKE I SAID YOU DONT KNOW HOW YOUR TALKING TO......
> *


   :angry: 
LOOK MAN THATS ENOUGH, AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE 
WE WILL FIND OUT IF WE WANT NO PROB.
THE MORE YOU TALK THE MORE YOU DRAG OTHER PEOPLE IN THIS,JUST LEAVE J OUTTA IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 11:39 PM~7345728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR THE INDIVIDUALS PRESENTS A DAY OF RIDING AT PORTLAND MEADOWS
HOP CONTEST, CAR SHOW,LIVE MUSIC AND A GREAT TIME ITS GONNA BE HUGE.
ANY ??S CALL 503 327 4193,OR EMAIL ME @[email protected]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2007, 08:50 AM~7346607
> *    :angry:
> LOOK MAN THATS ENOUGH, AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE
> WE WILL FIND OUT IF WE WANT NO PROB.
> ...


indeed......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 10:01 PM~7345190
> *YOU KNOW HOW THE "I" GETS DOWN HOMIE
> *


if its anything like portland last year we all gonna have a blast..... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 12:26 PM~7347222
> *if its anything like portland last year we all gonna have a blast..... :biggrin:
> *



IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW DONT MISS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2007, 07:50 AM~7346607
> *    :angry:
> LOOK MAN THATS ENOUGH, AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE
> WE WILL FIND OUT IF WE WANT NO PROB.
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 25 2007, 12:26 PM~7347542
> *IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW DONT MISS
> 
> 
> ...


ill see you there homie...

i put in the time off req. and its lookin like im gettin it,ill be takin the bus there though...unless i catch a ride with a friend.... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

OK THIS IS THE LAST TIME WE ARE TELLING THE HATERS " LEAVE THE INDIVIDUALS TOPIC ALONE.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

lets all just relax, i have been a guilty party myself, 
but its behind me, if any of us have beef with another rider
lets call them, talk...or go somewhere and fight,
but when its done and finished...
its finished, lets not bring everyone else in it, 
i have spoken to alot of you guys personally, 
and everyone seems resonable and we all have alot 
more in common then not, 
i only speak for myself, but everyone i know, family friends, ect. 
have said they are all for just riding and having a safe and fun year,
so lets sell our computers, buy some prozac and chill :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> lets all just relax, i have been a guilty party myself,
> but its behind me, if any of us have beef with another rider
> lets call them, talk...or go somewhere and fight,
> but when its done and finished...
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

family friends, ect. 
have said they are all for just riding and having a safe and fun year,

YOUR FRIEND IS THE SHIT NEEDS TO GET ON THE SAME PAGE AS YOU HAVE BEEN THEN EVERY POST IS FILLED WITH HATE. U CANT FINISH WHAT IS NOT 
THERE.

LIL JS ALWAYS BE MY DOG. HOPE HE DONT BREAK A CHAIN :biggrin:

503 319 3236


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 08:04 PM~7344843
> *I DONT WANT TO HOP  :biggrin:  MY CAR MIGHT GET A SCRATCH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can call me anytime man, any friend of madmax is a friend of me
you gonna post some sneek peek pics...or keep us guessin...
im sure your car is gonna be tight, sounds like you working hard man...
keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

3 Members: Woodside, babyhuey, BIGKILLA503 :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THIS IS A CAR SHOW ITS ABOUT CARS, THATS IT
NOT EGOS NOT WHOS TUFFER THAN THE REST NOTHING JUST CARS
YALL GROW UP OR GO PLAY SOMEWHERE ELSE. TAKE CARE OF YOUR BUSINESS ON THE SIDE, NOT AT A CAR SHOW FUCK COMEON.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> family friends, ect.
> have said they are all for just riding and having a safe and fun year,
> 
> YOUR FRIEND IS THE SHIT NEEDS TO GET ON THE SAME PAGE AS YOU HAVE BEEN THEN EVERY POST IS FILLED WITH HATE. U CANT FINISH WHAT IS NOT
> ...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just like the chingon show topic almost better to start over to many peps with extra time on there hands. This should be a place to get info on the 'I' Show not drama.peace


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 25 2007, 02:33 PM~7348158
> *just like the chingon show topic almost better to start over to many peps with extra time on there hands. This should be a place to get info on the 'I' Show not drama.peace
> *


 :thumbsup: FINALLY THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2007, 02:35 PM~7348173
> *:thumbsup: FINALLY THANK YOU HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 25 2007, 03:27 PM~7348115
> *you can call me anytime man, any friend of madmax is a friend of me
> you gonna post some sneek peek pics...or keep us guessin...
> im sure your car is gonna be tight, sounds like you working hard man...
> ...



ITS AN 87 CUTTY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

pics or unvailing at the show?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 25 2007, 11:34 PM~7352013
> *pics or unvailing at the show?
> *



ITS A HOPPER. NOT A SHOW CAR ! I'LL POST SOME PICS IN A FEW DAYS I GOTTA GET THEM TOGETHER


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

"Hit your own damn switch
if you can't stand to lose stay home"

Woodside I LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 25 2007, 10:37 PM~7352054
> *"Hit your own damn switch
> if you can't stand to lose stay home"
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WOODSIDE GOOD PEEPS!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY vengence I LIKE YOU SAYING TO HOMIE

IF YOU GOT THE ITCH HIT THE SWITCH-503 RIDIN FOR LIFE.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 26 2007, 12:38 AM~7352871
> *HEY vengence  I LIKE YOU SAYING TO HOMIE
> 
> IF YOU GOT THE ITCH HIT THE SWITCH-503 RIDIN FOR LIFE..  :biggrin:
> *


just wait till both our olds are on the road and done :biggrin: 

that would be a kickass cruise..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 28 2006, 09:08 PM~6849562
> *dont miss one of the best shows in the nw 5-27-07
> hop$$$$$$$$$$$bestofshow$$$$$$$$ trophies food and a good time!!!!!
> 
> ...


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 26 2007, 08:49 PM~7358599
> *I will be there  :biggrin:
> *


WE CANT WAIT FOR YOU GUYS TO COME UP NEXT WEEK AND KICK IT B"I"G "I" STYLE BABY


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F9iD3brDI


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what happened to 2 u at Delta Park? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vm236Du6FI


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 27 2007, 02:01 PM~7364752
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F9iD3brDI
> *


hmm yeah thats not a fair hop either....

todd talkin bout too much weight from the metal flake


*AT LEAST THE NW BUILDS BUMPER BASHIN HOPPERS WITH FRONT BUMPERS AND ALL THE TRIM ON THE FRONT...*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 11:39 PM~7345728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2007, 03:03 PM~7364764
> *what happened to 2 u at Delta Park?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vm236Du6FI
> *



BIG "I" BABY #1


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 27 2007, 11:26 PM~7370202
> *BIG "I"  BABY #1
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

EL CHINGON HERE,TRIYING TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE RULES,,SO GIVE ME THE EXACT MESSEURMENTS FOR TRAILING ARMS,ANS STUFF,,I WANT NO SURPRISES WHEN I GET THERE!! ALL THREE CATEGORIES,,SINGLE,DOUBLE AND RADICAL.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 1 2007, 06:24 PM~7385011
> *EL CHINGON HERE,TRIYING TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE RULES,,SO GIVE ME THE EXACT MESSEURMENTS FOR  TRAILING ARMS,ANS STUFF,,I WANT NO RPRISES WHEN I GET THERE!! ALL THREE CATEGORIES,,SINGLE,DOUBLE AND RADICAL.. :biggrin:
> *


we have no surprises! 
single 1'' upper trailing arm, frame notched,10 batt, no altering mounts
double 2'' upper trailing arm,1'' lower trail arm 14 batt,no altering mounts, frame notched
radical 14 batt, lock up and lay, fully functional rear suspension, all body parts and bumpers, no getting stuck,single switch.
all classes can have no larger than 175-75-14 tires
single and double must have shocks.
any more???? let me know hope this helps you!!!good luck.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

can chippers come and play too?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Mar 1 2007, 07:34 PM~7385634
> *can chippers come and play too?
> *


any one is allowed that is down to have a good time!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 1 2007, 07:42 PM~7385735
> *any one is allowed that is down to have a good time!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 1 2007, 07:23 PM~7385535
> *we have no surprises!
> single 1'' upper trailing arm, frame notched,10 batt, no altering mounts
> double 2'' upper trailing arm,1'' lower trail arm 14 batt,no altering mounts, frame notched
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw...


FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW OF THE YEAR GUYS LETS MAKE IT A PACKED ONE....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7404071
> *ttt for the nw...
> FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW OF THE YEAR GUYS LETS MAKE IT A PACKED ONE....
> *


errbody best be there, i know damn near all of yakima will be and hopefully seatown too :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 4 2007, 11:03 PM~7407987
> *errbody best be there, i know damn near all of yakima will be and hopefully seatown too :biggrin:
> *


i know my short and photohappy self will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7404071
> *ttt for the nw...
> FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW OF THE YEAR GUYS LETS MAKE IT A PACKED ONE....
> *


Actually the frist one is on the 20th at the college in bellingham its i good show to when it dont rain all day


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2007, 01:30 AM~7408906
> *Actually the frist one is on the 20th at the college in bellingham its i good show to when it dont rain all day
> *


well plenty of the yakima folks already said they're gonna wait until the Big "I" show instead of coming up to WWU. but are you coming up big tony?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7410108
> *well plenty of the yakima folks already said they're gonna wait until the Big "I" show instead of coming up to WWU.  but are you coming up big tony?
> *


I plan on going to the college show


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2007, 10:55 AM~7410773
> *I plan on going to the college show
> *


yeeah boi uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so i was wrong....


ttt for the nw


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 5 2007, 09:16 PM~7415041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW DONT MISS


----------



## chongo (Feb 5, 2007)

can u also enter a bike just to show it off


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


i would think so...

killa would know more...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo_@Mar 6 2007, 10:18 AM~7419081
> *can u also enter a bike just to show it off
> *


yes homie everyone is invited cars bikes customs!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

whats good J?
See you guys this weekend!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 8 2007, 12:55 AM~7434147
> *whats good J?
> See you guys this weekend!!!
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW I CANT WAIT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

"I" fly"I" no lie you kno this :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Mar 9 2007, 06:12 AM~7443132
> *"I" fly"I" no lie you kno this  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
now thats clever,,,i like that....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 8 2007, 12:52 AM~7434134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 11:16 AM~6814616
> *ENJOY A PEACEFULL EVENT. CAR SHOW TROPIES WILL BE GIVEN AND CASH PRIZES AS WELL AS OTHER PRIZES. ALL OUT CAR HOP 500.00PER CLASS
> SINGLE,DOUBLE,STREET NO GETTING STUCK SMALL TIRES. THERE WILL BE MORE INFO ON HERE AS WE GET IT. STILL FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT,
> THIS IS FOR SURE. CALLING ALL HOPPERS!!!!!! FREE BBQ!!!
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 7 2007, 11:52 PM~7434134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 12 2007, 08:57 PM~7465384
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP KILLA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

this is the 1 to be at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 13 2007, 09:18 PM~7473260
> *this is the 1 to be at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*and i will be there* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 13 2007, 11:49 PM~7473986
> *and i will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE BUS ? LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 13 2007, 10:57 PM~7474313
> *EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS ? LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

steak bites?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2007, 06:09 AM~7474875
> *steak bites?
> *


Steake Bites are the BOMB!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 14 2007, 05:12 PM~7479387
> *Steake Bites are the BOMB!!!!!
> *


X INFINITY :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: will try to be there for the picnic, if I can get the days off... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 14 2007, 07:40 PM~7479582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COME ON OUT HOM"I"E


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

BIG Bump For The Northwest! I'll See You Guys There, I Hope!
We Got The Punk Ass Snitches Running Their Mouths Gettin'
OneTime Rollin' Our Pads & Tryin' To Seize Our Shit Down Here
In The Cap! Take Care & Be Careful! All Love To The TRUE RIDERS!
-PuffinAllDay uffin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

reel riderss


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 15 2007, 09:55 PM~7487773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS 2 OG'S OF LOWRIDING AND THEY BOTH CAN HIT THE SWITCH.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> > IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW DONT MISS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7474313
> *EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE BUS ? LOL
> *


no fuckin joke homie,i have before and i will again,


by then i should be rollin one of the rides.....

prolly not blue though..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2007, 05:09 AM~7474875
> *steak bites?
> *


that sounds good..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7499704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7499704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2007, 01:38 AM~7499704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Let me know if u still want me to send the dump


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2007, 01:38 AM~7499704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

SALEM GIVES A BIG BUMP TO....... THE NORTHWEST & BIG TIME & THE BIG "I" FOR GETTIN' THE SEASON STARTED! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,
& KEEP BUMPING THIS TOPIC FOR A BIG OUTCOME!
-PuffinAllDay uffin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU NW RIDERS BRING YOUR FAMILY OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN AT OUR SHOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: BIGG KILLA GOT MSG. THE CREW AND I FROM SEATTLE WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE!!! THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!
BIGG KENDOGG OUT!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 23 2007, 08:16 AM~7535961
> * :biggrin: BIGG KILLA GOT MSG. THE CREW AND I FROM SEATTLE WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE!!!    THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!
> BIGG KENDOGG OUT!!!
> *


tight see you then!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

may 27th 2007 at portland meadows.
single, double, radical. 500.00 a class
lots of trophies to be had!!!!!
live entertainment
truucha lowrider dvds will be in the house.
big hop.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7547148
> *may 27th 2007 at portland meadows.
> single, double, radical. 500.00 a class
> lots of trophies to be had!!!!!
> ...


YOU KNOW THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THIS EVENT!AND BRING THE ACTION TO THE NORTH WEST !!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 25 2007, 09:45 AM~7547177
> *YOU KNOW THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THIS EVENT!AND BRING THE ACTION TO THE NORTH WEST !!
> *


we will have a great time, there will be alot of people from other states trying there luck in the nw.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALI AND AZ COMIN FOR THIS ONE...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 25 2007, 10:28 AM~7547369
> *we will have a great time, there will be alot of people from other states trying there luck in the nw.
> *


TRYING THERE LUCK :cheesy: HAAA :cheesy: HAAAA :cheesy:  NORTH WEST COME OUT TO CALI LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME DAVE LOPEZ IS HAVING A KING OF CALI WE WILL BE THERE AND WE WILL GO TO THE NORTH WEST AS WELL HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2007, 01:38 AM~7499704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP NORTHWEST SO WHO'S COMING ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 26 2007, 10:30 PM~7558889
> *WHATS UP NORTHWEST SO WHO'S COMING  ?
> *


you know im comin homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2007, 02:16 AM~7559521
> *you know im cUminG homie.... :biggrin:
> *


You damn little pervert


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2007, 02:30 AM~7559556
> *You damn little pervert
> *


LOL YOU MORE OF A PERV THAN ME HOMIE..

WE GONNA HIT THE ACROP BEFORE THE SHOW HOMIE?

STEAK BITES AND PUSSY IN THE FACE.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY YOU ALWAYS ORDER THE CLAM CHOWDER AND SIT AT THE STAGE ??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Ill be Filming at this show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Mar 28 2007, 09:46 AM~7568378
> *Ill be Filming at this show!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ROLL'N DVDS!!!!* :thumbsup: GREAT CALI AND AZ HOPPING ACTION. BETTER SAVE ME A COUPLE JAMAL!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS CRACKIN LIL RICC???

HELLO YELLOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP NORTHWEST AND CALI ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2007, 06:30 AM~7559899
> *WHY YOU ALWAYS ORDER THE CLAM CHOWDER AND SIT AT THE STAGE  ??
> *


i sit at the stage but then again who wouldnt when you look this good and have em puttin they pussy and tittys in ya face..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

tony seen last time we went there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2007, 07:22 PM~7572768
> *ROLL'N DVDS!!!! :thumbsup: GREAT CALI AND AZ HOPPING ACTION. BETTER SAVE ME A COUPLE JAMAL!!
> *


Man! U already Know! See you soon Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 28 2007, 09:02 AM~7568507
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Mar 28 2007, 08:46 AM~7568378
> *Ill be Filming at this show!!! :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7558889
> *WHATS UP NORTHWEST SO WHO'S COMING  ?
> *


I might come


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 29 2007, 10:51 PM~7581598
> *I might come
> *



COME ON TO THE NORTHWEST HOM"I"E. ASK RICK,D POOH AND SWITCHMAN HOW WE GET DOWN. JUST MAKE YOUR WAY TO THE NORTHWEST TO KICK IT WITH YOUR "I" FAMILY. JAY


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2007, 09:48 PM~7581568
> *NICE!!!!!!
> *


PURO RESPETO I JUST WANNA KNOW IF YOUR COMING TO CALI TO REPP MAY 5TH ILL BE IN THE N.WEST AFTER MY SHOW


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Mar 29 2007, 08:25 AM~7576007
> *Man! U already Know! See you soon Homie! :biggrin:
> *


YOU THOUGHT YOU WAS TIRED LAST WEEKEND WHEN YOU DROVE FROM AZ. TO KINGMAN THEN TO VEGAS... THEN TO LA. IN ONE DAY MAN YOU REALLY GONNA BE TIRED FROM THE TRIP TO THE N.W.

BETTER GET YOU SOME NODOSE AND (2) 5 HOUR ENERGY DRINKS FOR THIS ONE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 29 2007, 09:51 PM~7581598
> *I might come
> *


503 327 4193 MY NUMBER HOMIE HOLLA AT YA BOY,LET US KNOW.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

what's up peoples?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ITS GUNNA BE LIKE SUMTHIN P-TOWN HAS NEVER SCENE!!!!*


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 30 2007, 06:05 PM~7587062
> *ITS GUNNA BE LIKE SUMTHIN P-TOWN HAS NEVER SCENE!!!!
> *


YES SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

BIGG KILLA  EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW ARE YOU COMING TO CALI CARNALE SI OR NO THIS IS A BIGG HOPP OFF IF NOT WHO IS GONNA REPP THE NORTH WEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP NORTHWEST ?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

tippey topper for the biggest show portland has seen.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2007, 09:21 PM~7621374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

i still miss that car....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's going on yall. damn this topic has gotten big. don't have the time to read all the latest post so someone please update me? that would be greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2007, 08:30 PM~7621436
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> i still miss that car....
> *


stop whinning like a lil bitch.............. :biggrin: 

what's happening kev? hows the ride coming along?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 4 2007, 08:46 PM~7621127
> *  DAMN CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> *


JUST ABOUT TIME HOMIE!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT for my P-Town family!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 5 2007, 09:18 AM~7623310
> *TTT for my P-Town family!!!
> *


WHATS UP RICK.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yyeessssiirrrr


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 24 2006, 04:34 PM~6816784
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE  FROM SEATTLE
> *


Check out the rags to riches post and come compete for the championship belt.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 4 2007, 09:33 PM~7621460
> *stop whinning like a lil bitch..............  :biggrin:
> 
> what's happening kev? hows the ride coming along?
> *


shes comin hella slow..i got the new header panel for her,and a new front bumper..


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2007, 10:34 AM~7583616
> *503 327 4193 MY NUMBER HOMIE HOLLA AT YA BOY,LET US KNOW.
> *


I will most definitely let you know very soon!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 30 2007, 12:50 AM~7582143
> *COME ON TO THE NORTHWEST HOM"I"E.  ASK RICK,D POOH AND SWITCHMAN HOW WE GET DOWN.  JUST MAKE YOUR WAY TO THE NORTHWEST TO KICK IT WITH YOUR "I" FAMILY.  JAY
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 8 2007, 11:03 PM~7647298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THE GROUP PIC??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW BOUT THIS ONE RICC!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2007, 07:07 AM~7648909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looks good!Who took the ones with all of us infront of the trey?!

TTT for the NW show of the year!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 9 2007, 09:12 AM~7649319
> *looks good!Who took the ones with all of us infront of the trey?!
> 
> TTT for the NW show of the year!!
> *


I HAAVE THE ONES YOUR TALKIN BOUT CUZZ I WILL HAVE LIL J POST EM IT ALWAYS TAKES HIM TIME.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

slow ass!!! J haha


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7648909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No offense fellas I couldnt resist but... how many of you does it take to change a light bulb? LOL :biggrin: 

R.I. will be there fellas lookin forward to the show!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7649319
> *looks good!Who took the ones with all of us infront of the trey?!
> 
> TTT for the NW show of the year!!
> *



HEY RICK ILL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW AND ILL GET THE PIC AND POST IT WHEN I GET HOME JUST FOR YOU HAM"I"E.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2007, 06:59 PM~7653025
> *slow ass!!! J haha
> *



DAMN IM SORRY IM SLOW :biggrin: I CANT POST SOMETHING I DONT HAVE I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PICTS RIDER. HEY KILLA C U IN THE MORNING


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 9 2007, 09:47 PM~7655209
> *No offense fellas I couldnt resist but... how many of you does it take to change a light bulb? LOL :biggrin:
> 
> R.I. will be there fellas lookin forward to the show!
> *


the shows gonna be great. 

THATS HOW MANY OF US DOES IT TAKE TO SMOKE THAT BLUNT.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2007, 08:48 AM~7656930
> *the shows gonna be great.
> 
> THATS HOW MANY OF US DOES IT TAKE TO SMOKE THAT BLUNT.
> *


 :biggrin: 
(I got $5 on it) :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7655599
> *DAMN IM SORRY IM SLOW  :biggrin:   I CANT POST SOMETHING I DONT HAVE  I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PICTS RIDER.  HEY KILLA C U IN THE MORNING
> *


u know im teasing dog.. use a busy man.. the new baby is beautiful homie.
I got video not pictures. :biggrin: how had the damn digital camera that day??
someone did??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2007, 10:32 AM~7657604
> *u know im teasing dog.. use a busy man.. the new baby is beautiful homie.
> I got video not pictures.  :biggrin: how had the damn digital camera that day??
> someone did??
> *



ITS ALL GOOD. THANKS HOMIE I AM GLAD I HAD A BABY AND SHE IS 5 1/2 MONTHS AND I GOT ONE ON THE WAY. :biggrin: YOU SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT THE SHOP LONGER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 11 2007, 12:04 AM~7664540
> *ITS ALL GOOD. THANKS HOMIE I AM GLAD I HAD A BABY AND SHE IS 5 1/2 MONTHS AND I GOT ONE ON THE WAY.  :biggrin:    YOU SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT THE SHOP  LONGER
> *


well congrats j.... a lil late and a lil early on both..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2007, 02:42 AM~7664788
> *well congrats j.... a lil late and a lil early on both..
> *



ITS ALL GOOD THANKS BRO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 10 2007, 11:04 PM~7664540
> *ITS ALL GOOD. THANKS HOMIE I AM GLAD I HAD A BABY AND SHE IS 5 1/2 MONTHS AND I GOT ONE ON THE WAY.  :biggrin:    YOU SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT THE SHOP  LONGER
> *



LIL FAM EMERGENCY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 11 2007, 10:11 PM~7672374
> *
> *


IM WONDERING IF THE I IS GONNA REPP THE KING OF CALI IN ORANGE COVE I KNOW THE _R.O_ IS WITH CHERYL MEDOZA AND OTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 11 2007, 08:30 PM~7671481
> *ITS ALL GOOD THANKS BRO
> *


anytime hope to see you at the show...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 13 2007, 01:16 AM~7681514
> *IM WONDERING IF THE I IS GONNA REPP THE KING OF CALI IN ORANGE COVE I KNOW THE R.O IS WITH CHERYL MEDOZA AND OTHERS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7704430
> *ALMOST TIME :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS!!! ITS LOWRIDING SEASON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 29 2006, 06:53 PM~6857836
> *we are very happy to announce that TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD"S will be video taping this event!! BRING ALL HOPPERS
> *


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

What is the entry fee?...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES......


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 22 2007, 08:17 AM~7746554
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 22 2007, 06:00 PM~7749160
> *:biggrin:
> *


king of cali</span> :0 :0 :0 heavy weights :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 21 2007, 08:17 AM~7741692
> *:0
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 21 2007, 08:17 AM~7741692
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THE STREETS ARE SWEATING  uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TROPHIES
50'S 1,2,3
60'S 1,2,3
70'S 1,2,3
80'S 1,2,3
90'S 1,2,3
BIGGEST WHEEL AWARD
BEST MOTOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BIKES 1,2,3
BEST OF SHOW BIG TROPHIE AND CASH
HOP SINGLE-500.00-DOUBLE-500.00 RADICAL-500.00 PLUS TROPHIES

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE IT REAL SOON.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

A bunch of us are coming from canada for the show...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 5 2007, 09:35 AM~6909650
> *TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD IN THE HOUSE
> LIVE RAP PERFORMERS (LIL BRUCE) YEA AREA RAPPER
> IT WILL BE AT PORTLAND MEADOWS AT DELTA PARK BEHIND BAXTER AUTO PARTS..
> *


MAY 27TH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 23 2007, 10:39 PM~7759988
> *A bunch of us are coming from canada for the show...
> *


NICE....WE WILL BE GLAD TO HAVE YOU.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 23 2007, 10:39 PM~7759988
> *A bunch of us are coming from canada for the show...
> *


DONT FORGET THE PURO LOCOS SUPER HOP AND SHOW EVENT ON JULY 29TH,HILLSBORO STADIUM,,BY THE WAY PURO LOCOS WILL BE IN THE INDIVIDUAL CAR SHOWS WITH NEW HOPPERS ,,SEE THEM FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THIS SHOW!!SUP KILLA,,BETTER GET THA RULER READY!! :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much is the entry fee?


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 23 2007, 09:36 PM~7759966
> *TROPHIES
> 50'S 1,2,3
> 60'S 1,2,3
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 24 2007, 08:22 AM~7761546
> *DONT FORGET THE PURO LOCOS SUPER HOP AND SHOW EVENT ON JULY 29TH,HILLSBORO STADIUM,,BY THE WAY PURO LOCOS WILL BE IN THE INDIVIDUAL CAR SHOWS WITH NEW HOPPERS ,,SEE THEM FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THIS SHOW!!SUP KILLA,,BETTER GET THA RULER READY!! :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


EL CHINGON YALL READY FOR NEXT WEEK IN ORANGE COVE HOMIE I KNOW YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE TO SEE SOME N. W. REPP'N DOWN THERE!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

its getting close!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 26 2007, 08:38 AM~7777504
> *its getting close!!
> *


 :uh: :ugh: a few dayz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

DELAHOYA IS NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL BE BATTLING FOR A TITLE  :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP NORTHWEST


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 1 2007, 01:28 AM~7809122
> *WHATS UP NORTHWEST
> *


pretty late huh j?
we left at about 12 am.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

may 27th


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AHH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 3 2007, 08:32 AM~7826343
> *:0
> *


LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE  :0 :0 :biggrin: 8 ROUNDS OF HOPPING FOR THE TITLE AND THE CASH OF KING OF CALI :cheesy: :biggrin:  SEE YOOU ALL SOON


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 5 2007, 09:35 AM~6909650
> *TRUUCHA LOWRIDER DVD IN THE HOUSE
> LIVE RAP PERFORMERS (LIL BRUCE) YEA AREA RAPPER
> IT WILL BE AT PORTLAND MEADOWS AT DELTA PARK BEHIND BAXTER AUTO PARTS..
> *


coming up soon get all them lolos ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: sup BIG I u all doin it for the 503.. see u guys soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im lookin forward to this show.......:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 5 2007, 07:58 AM~7839049
> *:biggrin: sup BIG I u all doin it for the 503.. see u guys soon.. :biggrin:
> *


we tryin homie! the show is gonna be a smashing hit!!!
DONT MISS THIS ANYONE!!!!
HYDRAULIC BATTLE 4 KING OF THE COAST :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 5 2007, 08:32 AM~7839128
> *we tryin homie! the show is gonna be a smashing hit!!!
> DONT MISS THIS ANYONE!!!!
> HYDRAULIC BATTLE 4 KING OF THE COAST :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 08:41 AM~7839161
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


king of coast ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what?
:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@May 5 2007, 03:59 PM~7840490
> *king of coast ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on up may 27th and lets see where you fit in.
were not hopping trucks.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 6 2007, 01:26 AM~7843015
> *come on up may 27th and lets see where you fit in.
> were not hopping trucks.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 6 2007, 01:26 AM~7843015
> *come on up may 27th and lets see where you fit in.
> were not hopping trucks.
> *


IS THERE A TRUCK CLASS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 6 2007, 01:26 AM~7843015
> *come on up may 27th and lets see where you fit in.
> were not hopping trucks.
> *


single pump truck lrm legal,street car dancer lrm legal ,single pump car lrm legal,double pump car street,single pump street car,street truck dancer lrm legal,radical truck dancer,radical car street( hopper),and the first street car lrm legal ( lincoln town car ) dancer under contruction,got 1 for every catagorie,well be in portland for lrm show thats about it can you say lrm legal not 90% weight 10% gate bullshit! you guys can never host a king of the coast sorry, but i hope you guys have a good show!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@May 6 2007, 05:12 PM~7845525
> *single pump truck lrm legal,street car dancer lrm legal ,single pump car lrm legal,double pump car street,single pump street car,street truck dancer lrm legal,radical truck dancer,radical car street( hopper),and the first street car lrm legal ( lincoln town car ) dancer under contruction,got 1 for every catagorie,well be in portland for lrm show thats about it can you say lrm legal not 90% weight 10% gate bullshit! you guys can never host a king of the coast sorry, but i hope you guys have a good show!
> *


ill keep an eye out for you in portland.....

and its all gate no weight in the nw...we aint got bumper magnets..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@May 6 2007, 05:12 PM~7845525
> *single pump truck lrm legal,street car dancer lrm legal ,single pump car lrm legal,double pump car street,single pump street car,street truck dancer lrm legal,radical truck dancer,radical car street( hopper),and the first street car lrm legal ( lincoln town car ) dancer under contruction,got 1 for every catagorie,well be in portland for lrm show thats about it can you say lrm legal not 90% weight 10% gate bullshit! you guys can never host a king of the coast sorry, but i hope you guys have a good show!
> *


WE COULD HOST WHAT EVRE WE WANT HOMIE DONT HATE BRING A STREET CAR WHEN YOU COME AND WE CAN GET BUSY AND WELL SEE WHAT YOU GOT
WE DONT DO DANCERS AND TRUCKS,.



CAN YOU SAY IMPALA? I DIDNT THINK SO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@May 6 2007, 05:12 PM~7845525
> *single pump truck lrm legal,street car dancer lrm legal ,single pump car lrm legal,double pump car street,single pump street car,street truck dancer lrm legal,radical truck dancer,radical car street( hopper),and the first street car lrm legal ( lincoln town car ) dancer under contruction,got 1 for every catagorie,well be in portland for lrm show thats about it can you say lrm legal not 90% weight 10% gate bullshit! you guys can never host a king of the coast sorry, but i hope you guys have a good show!
> *


INDIVIDUALS CAN THROW ANYKIND OF SHOW AND ITS GOIN DOWN


SO......GO DANCE A TRUCK OR SOMETHING.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 6 2007, 05:49 PM~7845819
> *WE COULD HOST WHAT EVRE WE WANT HOMIE DONT HATE BRING A STREET CAR WHEN YOU COME AND WE CAN GET BUSY AND WELL SEE WHAT YOU GOT
> WE DONT DO DANCERS AND TRUCKS,.
> CAN YOU SAY IMPALA? I DIDNT THINK SO.
> *


i can :biggrin:

IM-PAL-A 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

either way come out and have fun man.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 7 2007, 10:49 AM~7850575
> *i can :biggrin:
> 
> IM-PAL-A
> ...


YES SIR.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAJESTICS PHEONIX CONFIRMED- ITS GUNNA GET GOOD!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 6 2007, 05:49 PM~7845819
> *WE COULD HOST WHAT EVRE WE WANT HOMIE DONT HATE BRING A STREET CAR WHEN YOU COME AND WE CAN GET BUSY AND WELL SEE WHAT YOU GOT
> WE DONT DO DANCERS AND TRUCKS,.
> CAN YOU SAY IMPALA? I DIDNT THINK SO.
> *


 i already told u my first car was an impala double pump 60 inches back in 96 chromed out on real daytons candy paint but that was like 10 cars ago like my boy john says hoppin the fronts easy weve proved that dancer is for the real rydas dont get served! our radical dancer ass hopps higher then ur hoppers do


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 7 2007, 09:47 PM~7855684
> *i already told u my first car was an impala double pump 60 inches back in 96 chromed out on real daytons candy paint but that was like 10 cars ago like my boy john says hoppin the fronts easy weve proved that dancer is for the real rydas dont get served! our radical dancer ass hopps higher then ur hoppers do
> *


SURE, YOU AGAIN SAVE YOUR BREATH BRING A CAR ON MAY 27TH, OR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW AND WE WILL SEE THEN ITS SIMPLE SHOW UP WITH A CAR.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 09:50 PM~7855703
> *SURE,  YOU AGAIN SAVE YOUR BREATH BRING A CAR ON MAY 27TH, OR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW AND WE WILL SEE THEN ITS SIMPLE SHOW UP WITH A CAR.
> *


WHAT UP BIGG KILLA SORRY WE MISSED YOU IN ORANGE COVE THERE WAS PLENTY OF IMPALAS OUT THERE HOMIE AND TRUCKS REGALS AND CUTTIES THIS WILL BE AN ANNUALL EVENT RYAN SHOWED UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE HERE FO SHO BUT ITS ALL GOOD MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 09:56 PM~7855755
> *WHAT UP BIGG KILLA SORRY WE MISSED YOU IN ORANGE COVE THERE WAS PLENTY OF IMPALAS OUT THERE HOMIE AND TRUCKS REGALS AND CUTTIES THIS WILL BE AN ANNUALL EVENT RYAN SHOWED UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE HERE FO SHO BUT ITS ALL GOOD MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


LAST MINUTE SHIT IM TRYIN TO BEAT THAT 61 MAY 27TH NEXT TIME HOMIE FOR SURE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

500.00 SINGLE PUMP, I SEE YOU SHUE!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7855885
> *500.00 SINGLE PUMP, I SEE YOU SHUE!
> *


Gotta work that day...sorry


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

500.00 RADICAL HIMBONE 1 CAR = FULL PAY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7855897
> *Gotta work that day...sorry
> *


 :scrutinize: ITS A SUNDAY!!! WE'LL MISS YOU OUT THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 10:12 PM~7855879
> *LAST MINUTE SHIT IM TRYIN TO BEAT THAT 61 MAY 27TH NEXT TIME HOMIE FOR SURE
> *


COOL COOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT 61 HMMMMMMMM DO YOU MEAN TODDS RIDE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 10:19 PM~7855936
> *COOL COOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THAT 61 HMMMMMMMM DO YOU MEAN TODDS RIDE
> *


THATS IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 10:21 PM~7855953
> *THATS IT
> *


KEEP US ALL POSTED


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2007, 09:05 PM~7855310
> *MAJESTICS PHEONIX CONFIRMED- ITS GUNNA GET GOOD!!!
> *


CORRECTION---MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 10:17 PM~7855922
> *:scrutinize: ITS A SUNDAY!!! WE'LL MISS YOU OUT THERE
> *


Triple time adds up alot faster than the hop money and my boss is a prick


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7855973
> *CORRECTION---MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 7 2007, 10:26 PM~7855984
> *Triple time adds up alot faster than the hop money and my boss is a prick
> *


IITS ALL GOOD BRO IM SURE I WILL SEE YOU THIS SUMMER, TAKE IT EASY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7855971
> *KEEP US ALL POSTED
> *


IM SURE IT WILL BE POSTED EVRY WHERE


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

NORTHWEST MUST ATTEND EVENT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 7 2007, 09:50 PM~7855703
> *SURE,  YOU AGAIN SAVE YOUR BREATH BRING A CAR ON MAY 27TH, OR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW AND WE WILL SEE THEN ITS SIMPLE SHOW UP WITH A CAR.
> *


ya you got a point you aint worth wasting my breath........or the gas, see you down here!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 7 2007, 09:25 PM~7855973
> *CORRECTION---MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ
> *



*GOOD CALL MY BAD?*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2007, 06:51 AM~7857017
> *ya you got a point you aint worth wasting my breath........or the gas, see you down here!
> *


GAS? TALKIN BOUT ALL THE SHIT YOU GOT AND DO AND YOU WORRIED ABOUT GAS? SHOW WHAT YOUR ABOUT, I WILL BE IN LA A FEW TIMES THIS YEAR
YOU EVER, EVER WANT SOME WE READY,SO FOR NOW JUST BE QUIET AND LET THE BIG DOGGS DOWHAT THEY DO.


AGAIN JUST QUIT,SAVE YOUR BREATH,ITS JUST HOT AIR.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!! GREAT HOP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SORRY I GOTTA MISS IT KILLA!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 8 2007, 09:20 AM~7857911
> *SORRY I GOTTA MISS IT KILLA!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT SUCKS IM TRYIN TO BEAT THAT 61


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 8 2007, 09:26 AM~7857956
> *THAT SUCKS IM TRYIN TO BEAT THAT 61
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL LATER HOMIE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any lock up rules posted yet?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 8 2007, 05:25 PM~7861494
> *any lock up rules posted yet?
> *


I DONT THINK THERES LOCK UPS FOR RADICAL,,BUT FOR SHURE MY CUTLASS ASS WILL BE WAY UP THERE!! :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 8 2007, 09:18 AM~7857899
> *GAS? TALKIN BOUT ALL THE SHIT YOU GOT AND DO AND YOU WORRIED ABOUT GAS? SHOW WHAT YOUR ABOUT, I WILL BE IN LA A FEW TIMES THIS YEAR
> YOU EVER, EVER WANT SOME WE READY,SO FOR NOW JUST BE QUIET AND LET THE BIG DOGGS DOWHAT THEY DO.
> AGAIN JUST QUIT,SAVE YOUR BREATH,ITS JUST HOT AIR.
> *


you talk big talk you fuckin guppie ! i get free gas and you still aint worth it lmao!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE THATS NOT JOHN TALKN- HE IS A HELLA COOL CAT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ill see if my ass can make it down there. i wanna see bigkilla503 beat todd..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 9 2007, 11:24 PM~7872692
> *ill see if my ass can make it down there. i wanna see bigkilla503 beat todd..
> *


imma try


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 10 2007, 12:11 AM~7872951
> *imma  try
> *


this time ima be there camera ready..... :biggrin: 

i still need to get a shot of that 64 smackin that ass....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 08:29 AM~7874340
> *this time ima be there camera ready..... :biggrin:
> 
> i still need to get a shot of that 64 smackin that ass....
> *


different car, completely whipped.....the worls will see may 27th.....candy...chrome...guts...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

lets hope you dont get stuck


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

hey killa do you know what exit number it is?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

EL CHINGON CUTLASS RADICAL WILL DEBUT ON THIS EVENT,,AS ALWAYS,,THE PURO LOCOS HOPPERS COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU,,STAY TUNED!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 10 2007, 01:31 PM~7876557
> *lets hope you dont get stuck
> *


you better hope it does.... mind your own business or pull up a car on the 27th
YOUR OWN CAR


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 10 2007, 02:01 PM~7876844
> *hey killa do you know what exit number it is?
> *


I WILL FIND OUT AND PM YOU


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 10 2007, 08:50 PM~7879779
> *EL CHINGON CUTLASS RADICAL WILL DEBUT ON THIS EVENT,,AS ALWAYS,,THE PURO LOCOS HOPPERS COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU,,STAY TUNED!!
> *


NICE!!! WORD IS THERE IS GONNA BE A GBODY OR 2
COMIN FROM FAR AWAY TO HOP, HAVE IT READY :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 10 2007, 08:25 PM~7880055
> *I WILL FIND OUT AND PM YOU
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

What up NW Riders!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thousands being spent on this show...


pay up and get your vendor or video spots now!!!

no freebiees :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 11 2007, 10:06 AM~7883080
> *thousands being spent on this show...
> pay up and get your vendor or video spots now!!!
> 
> ...


ILL BE IN THE BOOTH SELLIN AS ALWAYS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND IF IM NOT IN THERE IM ON THE GROUNDS CAMERA IN HAND BRO.....


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

UCE CAR CLUB will be in the house.
Working on some last minute prodjects. Lots of late nights to go.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 10 2007, 08:45 AM~7874452
> *different car, completely whipped.....the worls will see may 27th.....candy...chrome...guts...
> *


YO KILLA I DO GET AN EXCLUSIVE PHOTOSHOOT WITH IT RIGHT?

or am i waitin till the lrm show? :dunno:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 10 2007, 03:01 PM~7876844
> *hey killa do you know what exit number it is?
> *


306 stay to the right follow around go straight to the baxters on left hand side it's behind that building


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good lookin out LIL TONE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 11 2007, 04:42 PM~7885457
> *306 stay to the right follow around go straight to the baxters on left hand side it's behind that building
> *


thanks


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 11 2007, 10:06 AM~7883080
> *thousands being spent on this show...
> pay up and get your vendor or video spots now!!!
> 
> ...


NO FREEBES AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH CRAZY HOP EITHER,,SPENDING TOO MUCH MONEY ON INSURANCE AND RENTAL+ PAY OUTS AND SOME OTHER SHIT!!SO THERE WILL BE A MINIMUN CHARGE FOR ALL BOTHS AND VIDEO RECORDERS!!SOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 11 2007, 07:55 PM~7886139
> *NO FREEBES AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH CRAZY HOP EITHER,,SPENDING TOO MUCH MONEY ON INSURANCE AND RENTAL+ PAY OUTS AND SOME OTHER SHIT!!SO THERE WILL BE A MINIMUN CHARGE FOR  ALL BOTHS AND VIDEO RECORDERS!!SOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2007, 10:23 AM~7883191
> *YO KILLA I DO GET AN EXCLUSIVE PHOTOSHOOT WITH IT RIGHT?
> 
> or am i waitin till the lrm show? :dunno:
> *


Photoshoot for what??? who u work for???


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7887167
> *Photoshoot for what??? who u work for???
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: will be on jammin 95.5 radio commercial coming up!!!!
lil bruce will be performing live,and more!truucha video,riderchronicle videos
its going down


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 12 2007, 08:17 PM~7891431
> *:biggrin: will be on jammin 95.5 radio commercial coming up!!!!
> lil bruce will be performing live,and more!truucha video,riderchronicle videos
> its going down
> *


 LIL BRUCE FROM THE BAY????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 13 2007, 09:08 AM~7893216
> *LIL BRUCE FROM THE BAY????
> *


yes lil bruce from oakland,the bay,thizz nation......yeah


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2007, 10:39 PM~7887167
> *Photoshoot for what??? who u work for???
> *


ahh cmon big homie you know im workin with riderchronicles...... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

hes from vallejo....when i lived down there about 10 or so years ago
his "mobbin in my old school" joint was the bay area anthem


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: vengence, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *babyhuey*
:wave: whassup jaime


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2007, 10:15 AM~7893825
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: vengence, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, babyhuey
> :wave: whassup jaime
> *


laid back chillin in the cut.... :biggrin: ...whats good..???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@May 13 2007, 12:07 PM~7894120
> *laid back chillin in the cut.... :biggrin: ...whats good..???
> *


same shit different day homie,kickin it at work and makin some money,ill see you at the individuals show.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL CAT , ITS FUNNY I AM OLDER THAN HIM BY A HOUR AND A HALF.
VIVA LA LIBRAS HAHAHA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 13 2007, 08:30 PM~7896640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE SURE LIKED SKEETS CHOPPER! AND CHILLIN AT BIGTIME.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTMFT! uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TO THE TOP WHERE THE "I" AND BIG TIME ARE AT!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 14 2007, 04:56 PM~7902671
> *TO THE TOP WHERE THE "I" AND BIG TIME ARE AT!!!
> *


you know it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Things are still going on !!!

i need directions thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7905709
> *Things are still going on !!!
> 
> i need directions   thanks
> *


I-5 south till u hit portland secound exit into oregon called delta park then follow the signs  its right around the corner from the lrm show


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2007, 04:58 AM~7906579
> *I-5 south till u hit portland secound exit into oregon called delta park then follow the signs  its right around the corner from the lrm show
> *


thanks big tony


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

oh yeah i need directions to the A-crop from there I know tony nows how to get there. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2007, 10:08 AM~7893497
> *ahh cmon big homie you know im workin with riderchronicles...... :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA GET TO THAT ONE AUINT SEEN BRUCE IN A MINUTE THAT'S FAM BAM :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 15 2007, 08:21 AM~7907370
> *oh yeah i need directions to the A-crop from there I know tony nows how to get there. :biggrin:
> *


trust me he knows his way there,and you aint the only one wantin to hit it.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2007, 06:53 AM~7906884
> *thanks big tony
> *


  no problem


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 15 2007, 12:10 PM~7909309
> *GOTTA GET TO THAT ONE AUINT SEEN BRUCE IN A MINUTE THAT'S FAM BAM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

how many hours from norcal? anyone anyone?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 06:46 PM~7919423
> *how many hours from norcal? anyone anyone?
> *


Maybe 6-8 what part of nor cal i can do Seattle to the cali or border in about 8 hrs and im 3 hrs north of portland i think sac is like 12-14 from seattle


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOME CALI HOPPERS COME UP....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT BOUT RIGHT TONE!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 16 2007, 07:28 PM~7919734
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOME CALI HOPPERS COME UP....
> *


still thinking about it just dont know about that drive


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 08:07 PM~7919994
> *still thinking about it just dont know about that drive
> *


PORTLAND TO SACTO I CAN MAKE IT IN 8 HOURS,,THATS OF COURSE DOING 80 TO 85 MPH,,HAULING A TRAILER I WOULD SAY 10.THATS WHAT IT TOOK ME WHEN I HAULED MY DANCER TO SACTO BACK IN 96. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 08:07 PM~7919994
> *still thinking about it just dont know about that drive
> *


PROABALY ABOUT THE SAME FROM YOU TO VEGAS AINT IT AND I 5 IM SURE IS BETTER DRIVE THAN THE DAMN BACK ROADS TO VEGAS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2007, 08:42 PM~7920240
> *PROABALY ABOUT THE SAME FROM YOU TO VEGAS AINT IT AND I 5 IM SURE IS BETTER DRIVE THAN  THE DAMN BACK ROADS TO VEGAS
> *


i can drive to vegas in my sleep half the time i do. aint there alot of hills thought heading to oregon?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hills aint bad dog 4 states comin to rep.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7920403
> *i can drive to vegas in my sleep half the time i do. aint there alot of hills thought heading to oregon?
> *


i pull 64 no prob. 10hrs


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Jimmy comming to PO???

deffinatly gonna be a great show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7920403
> *i can drive to vegas in my sleep half the time i do. aint there alot of hills thought heading to oregon?
> *


No only hill really is the pass between cali and or other than that it coo


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 17 2007, 01:44 AM~7921701
> *Jimmy comming to PO???
> 
> deffinatly gonna be a great show
> *


we got peep comin from LA AZ NY ITS GONNA GET GOOD


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2007, 08:38 AM~7922858
> *we got peep comin from LA AZ NY ITS GONNA GET GOOD
> *


its like the salsa comercial NEW YORK CITY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now im really lookin forward to this show...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2007, 12:21 AM~7921269
> *i pull 64 no prob. 10hrs
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yyyeeesssirrrr!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 17 2007, 09:39 PM~7928082
> *TTT
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

PART 1 OF ORANGE COVE HOPP OFF 
PART 2 COMING SOON WITH ALL THE RADICAL FOOTAGE OF IMPALAS AND TRUCKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

good vid homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LIVE MUSIC, FOOD, CARS........NEXT SUNDAY IT GOES DOWN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2007, 07:38 AM~7922858
> *we got peep comin from LA AZ NY ITS GONNA GET GOOD
> *


plus the NW sheeeit, one love uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASONS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASONS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2007, 03:17 PM~7937246
> *WE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASONS.
> *


SO GOOD YOU JUST HAD TO SAY IT TWICE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AN INTERNET SUTTERER?? WTF?? HAHA


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

What is the entry fee??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 19 2007, 11:01 PM~7939500
> *What is the entry fee??
> *


cars 25.00 people 10.00


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS GUNNA BE HOT- V.4 BREAKS OUT AT THIS SHOW. FOOTAGE OF THE BIG I s 30 ANNIVERARY AND CAR SHOW. 

RIDERS FROM SPOKANE 2 L.A.!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7940509
> *cars 25.00 people 10.00
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 20 2007, 11:59 AM~7941119
> *ITS GUNNA BE HOT- V.4 BREAKS OUT AT THIS SHOW. FOOTAGE OF THE BIG I s 30 ANNIVERARY AND CAR SHOW.
> 
> RIDERS FROM SPOKANE 2 L.A.!!!
> *


aww shit,just remember to have a good stock homie,i hit that booth and they start sellin faster than crack on the corner..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SO YALL KNOW I WILL BE THERE AND WORKIN THE BOOTH,NO BRAIDS JUST GEL AND A TAIL....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

PREPARTY GOING DOWN SATURDAY NIGHT?????????????ANYWHERE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I'M FLYING UP FROM SACRAMENTO FOR THIS PICNIC. 

SATURDAY I GUESS MY HOMIES GOT SOMETHIN IN STORE FOR ME. MY FUCKIN BIRTHDAY AND SHIT. :biggrin: 

STRIP CLUBS, STEAK BITES, AND LOWRIDING. WHAT A WEEKEND ITS GONNA BE.  



I REMEMBER DOING GRAFFITI BACK IN MY NORTHWEST DAYS... I MISS THAT SHIT!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 20 2007, 10:13 PM~7945076
> *I'M FLYING UP FROM SACRAMENTO FOR THIS PICNIC.
> 
> SATURDAY I GUESS MY HOMIES GOT SOMETHIN IN STORE FOR ME. MY FUCKIN BIRTHDAY AND SHIT.  :biggrin:
> ...


awww shit you hittin one of my favorite places down there too.... :biggrin: 

steak bites and pussy oh what a combination.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: do any body know what's the weather going to be?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

news said about 65-70 sunny but oregon always changing


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

Sunday 27 

Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy High
67°F
Low
52°F
Precip: 10%

Wind: WNW
at 7 mph
UV Index: 7 High
Humidity: 65%

Sunrise: 5:29 AM
Sunset: 8:47 PM

Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 50s.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 21 2007, 04:04 PM~7949584
> *Sunday    27
> 
> Partly Cloudy
> ...


 :uh:so we need pants and sweaters I heard it be cold as fuck out there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 21 2007, 05:10 PM~7950377
> *:uh:so we need pants and sweaters I heard it be cold as fuck out there.
> *


hmmm ill be in shorts and a t-shirt....

then again i aint got that problem with the heat its always too cold for me here lately... :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck high 60's thats good around here haha


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 21 2007, 06:10 PM~7950377
> *:uh:so we need pants and sweaters I heard it be cold as fuck out there.
> *


don't we will keep you warm hope you like snow


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 21 2007, 06:51 PM~7951739
> *don't we will keep you warm hope you like snow
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HOW DO I LOAD AN IMAGE,,I TRIED BUT IT SAYS IT WAS TOO BIG TO UPLOAD!!HELPME PLS,


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

photobucket.com... when you go to upload it there should be sizing options above or below the upload box.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

See you all in portland soon Acrop here i come :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 21 2007, 06:10 PM~7950377
> *:uh:so we need pants and sweaters I heard it be cold as fuck out there.
> *


nah,borrow one of smileys slingshots and some cutoff dickies,youll be cool!!! :biggrin: j/k!

The weather is a trip out there in the NW homie.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I hate that I cant be there homie,but I know you overstand why!! you know if it wasnt for my son about to be born,Id be there holding it down with you guys fam!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 22 2007, 06:52 AM~7954371
> *I hate that I cant be there homie,but I know you overstand why!! you know if it wasnt for my son about to be born,Id be there holding it down with you guys fam!!
> *


we know bro bro.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

ALMOST TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 21 2007, 05:10 PM~7950377
> *:uh:so we need pants and sweaters I heard it be cold as fuck out there.
> *



nw peoples be in short and you cali peoples will be in down jackets :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

we ll get plenty of footage homie Ricc. Who should we have take the stairs at veiwpoint hahaha best wishes to your fam


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 22 2007, 02:02 AM~7953910
> *See you all in portland soon Acrop here i come :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2007, 05:31 PM~7958254
> *we ll get plenty of footage homie Ricc. Who should we have take the stairs at veiwpoint hahaha  best wishes to your fam
> *


REMEMBER HER????? :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima feel free for the first time in over a month this weekend,and ill still be workin...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Should be good cant wait to see you guys there.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

We are having an after party sunday night at Club Zoo. We will be hooking up all the guys from the car clubs and lowriders. big parking lot so bring your ride and kick it.

9310 NE 76th Street
Vancouver, WA 98662
United States


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7940509
> *cars 25.00 people 10.00
> *


Man soooooo many people were asking about this show last weekend. I have been pointing them in the right direction for a few weeks.  

Hope to see all the WA riders come down to Portland. We dont have to many shows here in Oregon but when we do they are HUGE and worth going to!!

Plus im getting some clubs lined up for sat night for all the car clubs and all so you guys will have something to do. we will be having a closed set photoshoot sat night but we will also be throwing a party for you guys to go to.

what do ya think, strip club OR club??

Let me know what you guys want to do
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Done deal, Just say your with Licks N Tricks Lowrider Videos to get into the strip club for free.

Safari Show Club:

3000 SE Powell Blvd
Portland, OR 97202
(503) 231-9199


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Also we will have FREE entry at this event also!! Just say your with Licks N Tricks Lowrider Videos


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 23 2007, 08:05 PM~7966757
> *Done deal, Just say your with Licks N Tricks Lowrider Videos to get into the strip club for free.
> 
> Safari Show Club:
> ...


What night and you got pull with the hoes opps ladies there LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I HEARD EXOTICA WAS THE PLACE TO GO FOR STRIP CLUBS NOW. 


I SED TO HIT DOLPHIN AND STARS BACK IN THE DAY. ALSO I HEARD THE CLUB BARACUDAS IS CRACKIN ALSO NOW. 


I USED TO BREAK AT THE QUEST CLUB.. GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 24 2007, 12:26 AM~7968189
> *I HEARD EXOTICA WAS THE PLACE TO GO FOR STRIP CLUBS NOW.
> I SED TO HIT DOLPHIN AND STARS BACK IN THE DAY. ALSO I HEARD THE CLUB BARACUDAS IS CRACKIN ALSO NOW.
> I USED TO BREAK AT THE QUEST CLUB.. GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:
> *


Exotica was OK last time i was there never been to the dolphin 1 or 2 but im up to trying them all LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 23 2007, 08:05 PM~7966757
> *Done deal, Just say your with Licks N Tricks Lowrider Videos to get into the strip club for free.
> 
> Safari Show Club:
> ...


THIS IS THE INDIVIDUALS OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7958254
> *we ll get plenty of footage homie Ricc. Who should we have take the stairs at veiwpoint hahaha  best wishes to your fam
> *


tHANKS HOMIE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 24 2007, 09:08 AM~7969603
> *THIS IS THE INDIVIDUALS OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY!!!!!!
> *


no shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2007, 12:28 AM~7968193
> *Exotica was OK last time i was there never been to the dolphin 1 or 2 but im up to trying them all LOL
> *


Last time i saw you bro, you were battling ron eggers and a few other people at that steak eating contest. the 72 ouncer. holy shit!!!


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

where is the show going down at????


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 24 2007, 09:08 AM~7969603
> *THIS IS THE INDIVIDUALS OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: 

Thats how we roll. I will actually be at the doubletree hotel doing a photoshoot with like 15 HOT girls!! SOoooo I am just hooking everybody up with my connections.

WE HAVE DISCOUNTED GROUP RATES FOR the hotel:
Doubletree Hotel & Executive Meeting Center Portland
Lloyd Center 1000 NE Multnomah, Portland, Oregon, USA 97232 

503.281.6111 ASK for Justin and say your with the Licks N Tricks Lowrider Videos group and get rooms for 79$ This is the Doubletree HILTON so the rooms and all are very nice. We have a suite at the hotel and thats where we are doing our photoshoot.

I have been really busy lining up the partys and hotel for you guys so PLEASE feel free to use it!! Thanks for all the support!!
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

This is from Justin at the hotel:

If any more reservations need to be made please call me at 503-331-4902 and leave a message if I am not at my desk. Also if I can assist with any questions or needs please let me know, I will be available 4pm to midnight both Friday and Saturday.

He hooked us up so if you still need a room hit him up for the group rate


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ITS FRIDAY!! 
DAMN,THE SHOW IS A FEW DAYS AWAY!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY MEETING UP SAT NIGHT  IT'S DRINKING TIME ASS AND TITTIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 25 2007, 12:19 AM~7975350
> *Last time i saw you bro, you were battling ron eggers and a few other people at that steak eating contest. the 72 ouncer. holy shit!!!
> *


HA HA HA i know huh i made it to late and the fuckers at the place wanted you to eat that shit still moo-ing i told them fuck that see you all this weekend im heading out now ACROP here i come :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 25 2007, 09:35 AM~7977090
> *SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY MEETING UP SAT NIGHT    IT'S DRINKING TIME ASS AND TITTIES :biggrin:
> *



Safari Show Club:

3000 SE Powell Blvd
Portland, OR 97202
(503) 231-9199

Just say your with Licks N Tricks and get in FREE


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2007, 11:20 PM~7135289
> *portland meadows, just off i-5 at delta park exit.
> 5-27-07 AT PORTLAND MEADOWS INDIVIDUALS CC CAR SHOW
> FULL PAY OUT HOP. TRUUCHA DVDS WILL BE TAPING THIS EVENT!!!!
> ...


see ya there-


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2007, 10:35 AM~7977405
> *HA HA HA  i know huh i made it to late and the fuckers at the place wanted you to eat that shit still moo-ing i told them fuck that see you all this weekend im heading  out now ACROP here i come :biggrin:
> *


FUCKING TRAFFIC DAMN IM HERE U KNOW WHERE ILL BE L8R HA HA HA UNLESS SOMONE GOT THE PLUG ON THE LADIES LET ME KNOW


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

probably see some of you guys tomorrow night


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 25 2007, 07:05 PM~7980112
> *probably see some of you guys tomorrow night
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2007, 05:21 PM~7979560
> *FUCKING TRAFFIC DAMN IM HERE U KNOW WHERE ILL BE L8R HA HA HA UNLESS SOMONE GOT THE PLUG ON THE LADIES LET ME KNOW
> *


damn homie you headed out hella early.....

see you there....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TH E LOWCOS WILL BE ROLLIN IN AROUND 7 PM TOMORROW. WHO HAS THE LIDELL VS. JACKSON FIGHT?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVERYONE PLEASE DRIVE SAFE!!! WE SHOULD GET SOMETHIN CRACKIN- FIND A BAR SHOWING THE FIGHT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 25 2007, 09:08 PM~7980849
> *EVERYONE PLEASE DRIVE SAFE!!!  WE SHOULD GET SOMETHIN CRACKIN- FIND A BAR SHOWING THE FIGHT
> *


HIT ME BACK TOMORROW WHEN YOU FIND ONE CLOSE TO THE SHOW THAT HAS THE FIGHT. WE'LL ROLL WITH YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i will c what i can do bro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 25 2007, 11:00 PM~7981483
> *i will c what i can do bro
> *


Find some hot hoes that dont know the word NO too :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i heard the carwash (coin wash) on mlk.blvd. suppose to crack @ 7 ish THIS EVE SATURDAY the one by the safeway in p-town, thats the word on the streetz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 25 2007, 08:27 PM~7980590
> *TH E LOWCOS WILL BE ROLLIN IN AROUND 7 PM TOMORROW. WHO HAS THE LIDELL VS. JACKSON FIGHT?
> *



I'm planning on getting it in the suite )

503-332-7996 is my cell guys.

Safari has a 27ft pool, hot tub, and catering so FREE dinner for people using Licks N Tricks. im finalizing that now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill see ya there tonight.....:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*YAULL WANT THE INSIDE TRACK- PM ME.... IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHERE ITS CRACKIN... OR HIT ME UP & LEAVE A MESSAGE. 503 319 3236*



PICKING UP LIL BRUCE IN A FEW MINUTES. :biggrin:

PLEASE COME BY THE RIDER CHRONICLE BOOTH TOMORROW.

TOMMORROW GUUNA BE GOOD. SO WILL THE AFTERPARTY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 26 2007, 05:10 PM~7984749
> *YAULL WANT THE INSIDE TRACK- PM ME.... IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHERE ITS CRACKIN... OR HIT ME UP & LEAVE A MESSAGE.  503 319 3236
> PICKING UP LIL BRUCE IN A FEW MINUTES. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you know ill be workin at the booth as well homie.....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 26 2007, 05:10 PM~7984749
> *YAULL WANT THE INSIDE TRACK- PM ME.... IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHERE ITS CRACKIN... OR HIT ME UP & LEAVE A MESSAGE.  503 319 3236
> PICKING UP LIL BRUCE IN A FEW MINUTES. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Be sure to get plenty of video and pics for the workin stiff that can't make it


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 26 2007, 09:12 PM~7985805
> *Be sure to get plenty of video and pics for the workin stiff that can't make it
> *


x2


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I gotta report... theres a lot of action going down at Portland Meadows.... :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@May 27 2007, 08:24 PM~7989973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like people walking all around not pay attention..is that stuck????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*TODD AND HIM WERE HOPPING NEXT TO EACH OTHER.

N.W. CAME TOGETHER .MAN TODAY MADE ME SO HAPPY-

MUCH LOVE, NW IS NO JOKE .. SEE IT ON VOL.5

EVERYONE CAME TOGETHER ON THIS. WAY 2 KICK OFF THE SUMMER!!!!

THE NW CROWN IS STAYIN IN TOWN.*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like a good turn out...now wheres the pics???? Some of us wanta see what went down Ryan... :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Damn it looked really hot congrads.*


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah it was a good show, my homie ICEBOX from UCE got Best Of Show. ya dig


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANYONE HAVE FOOTAGE ON THE HOP*


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THE NW SENT THEM HOME CRYING!!! :buttkick:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

heres killa swangin on todd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 27 2007, 10:39 PM~7990690
> *heres  killa swangin on todd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> *



*I THOUGHT GETTING STUCK DOESN'T COUNT.*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 27 2007, 10:39 PM~7990690
> *heres  killa swangin on todd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> *


THAT AINT SWANGIN THATS CIRCUS SHIT GETTIN STUCK.....IT LOOKS HIGH BUT COMIN BACK DOWN IS THE GOAL ANYBODY CAN MAKE A CAR GET STUCK!!! :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

"were they hopping cars or parts of cars" :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

Great show lots of cars and well over 15 hoppers getting down all over the place and a couple hoes showin the homies all they got


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 27 2007, 10:55 PM~7990759
> *"were they hopping cars or parts of cars"  :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS THERE WAS ONE GUY THAT WAS HOPPING....MY BAD GETTIN STUCK IS NOT HOPPING....PARTS OF CARS :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THE VIDEO SAYS KILLA SWAGIN ON TODD BUT I NOTICED TODD ISN'T IN THE FOOTAGE :dunno: *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 27 2007, 10:45 PM~7990708
> *I THOUGHT GETTING STUCK DOESN'T COUNT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey i thought that big killa said he car had guts and chrome and all the moldings.... it looked the opposite to me.......and the car got stuck when he hopped it.....he clearly said that does not count....or at least that is what he tells us as when chingon hoped the regal and beat killa last year? hmmmmmmm makes me think


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Eddie$Money, 84BLU-ICEREGAL, Iced2, puro loco 94  *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Making the car come back down is hopping. thats the hard part


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROUND 1 VELA 63 FROM THE BIG I BEAT NENE'S GREY & BLACK REGAL 
BIG KILLA BEAT TODD FAR AND SQUARE THE 64 DID NOT GET STUCK $2,000 BET
SO NOW ITS EVEN TODD 1 BIG KILLA 1 :nicoderm:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 28 2007, 01:36 AM~7990927
> *ROUND 1 VELA 63 FROM THE BIG I BEAT NENE'S GREY & BLACK REGAL
> BIG KILLA BEAT TODD FAR AND SQUARE THE 64 DID NOT GET STUCK $2,000 BET
> SO NOW ITS EVEN TODD 1 BIG KILLA 1 :nicoderm:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 27 2007, 11:36 PM~7990927
> *ROUND 1 VELA 63 FROM THE BIG I BEAT NENE'S GREY & BLACK REGAL
> BIG KILLA BEAT TODD FAR AND SQUARE THE 64 DID NOT GET STUCK $2,000 BET
> SO NOW ITS EVEN TODD 1 BIG KILLA 1 :nicoderm:
> *


Pay attention the cancelled the bet because it was decide if bothcars work it would have been to big of an agrument who won and the sticks they had didnt go high enough i true the 64 didnt get stuck when they first hopped and not to take anything away from vela's tre(one of my favorites in the NW) but it is a double and NeNe is a single was a good turn out today thanks for starting off the NW shows


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2007, 02:08 AM~7991230
> *Pay attention the cancelled the bet because it was decide if bothcars work it would have been to big of an agrument who won and the sticks they had didnt go high enough i true the 64 didnt get stuck when they first hopped and not to take anything away from vela's tre(one of my favorites in the NW) but it is a double and NeNe is a single was a good turn out today thanks for starting off the NW shows
> *


how did your cutty do,one of my favorite single pumps!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 28 2007, 03:13 AM~7991236
> *how did your cutty do,one of my favorite single pumps!! :biggrin:
> *


He sold it.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST GETTIN IN FROM THE AFTER PARTY YEEEAAA!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR GUYS SUPPORT I HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM VIDEOS. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 01:16 AM~7990843
> *hey i thought that big killa said he car had guts and chrome and all the moldings.... it looked the opposite to me.......and the car got stuck when he hopped it.....he clearly said that does not count....or at least that is what he tells us as when chingon hoped the regal and beat killa last year? hmmmmmmm makes me think
> *


check yo signature homie :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GOOD SHOW, REASONABLE WEATHER AND LOTS OF ACTION. I GIVE IT T CORONAS UP. :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

KOOL SHOW,AS ALWAYS THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO REPRESENTED THE CITY OF HILLSBORO,KEEP AN EYE ON OUR NEXT CHEVYS RADICAL HOPPERS,, BILLY 62' AND MANUEL 64 WILL BE AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT,,SO STAY ALERT FOR THESE MONSTERS!

TOO BAD MY DAUGTHER FIRST RADICAL HOPPER DIDNT HOP,AND ALL BECAUSE A BOLT ON THE BOTTOM A ARM OHH WELL SHIT HAPPENS,,BUT ILL GET IT FIX FOR THE MOSES LAKE SHOW,, :worship:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

his car didnt get stuck during the hop. that was after when they were fuckin around. so todd could measure to see if it was higher.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Whats up KILLLA!!! Doing it BIG TIME!!! Glad to here you served them!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 27 2007, 11:11 PM~7990824
> *IT LOOKS THERE WAS ONE GUY THAT WAS HOPPING....MY BAD GETTIN STUCK IS NOT HOPPING....PARTS OF CARS :biggrin:
> *


THE CAR HIT SEVEREAL TIMES AND CAME BACK DOWN
YOUR SHIT IS CRAP


COME ON UP NOW I KNOW WHY VEGAS DIDNT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

casper's '60 impala









og switchman checkin out the setup.































































Killa's 64









todd's 61


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

the bIg I ran that shit homie...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

this picture pretty much sums it up. good to see you so fired up killa. you had every reason homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WALK IT OUT BIG KILLA


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 28 2007, 05:45 AM~7990708
> *I THOUGHT GETTING STUCK DOESN'T COUNT.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 28 2007, 05:55 AM~7990759
> *"were they hopping cars or parts of cars"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2007, 09:08 AM~7991230
> *Pay attention the cancelled the bet because it was decide if bothcars work it would have been to big of an agrument who won and the sticks they had didnt go high enough i true the 64 didnt get stuck when they first hopped and not to take anything away from vela's tre(one of my favorites in the NW) but it is a double and NeNe is a single was a good turn out today thanks for starting off the NW shows
> *


Keeping it real big tony.
:thumbsup: And if they gonna take that win ,thats cool,but no trim ,no chrome,no interior,no windshield,and got stuck later.The M don't do it like that.And a double agaist a single come on now. :biggrin: Whats been up with you tony?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2007, 10:15 AM~7992323
> *:0  :0
> *


IT WAS STUCK AFTER THE HOP CLOWN.
YOUR BOY LOST,LOOK ON THE ,PICS SECTION NENE ISNT GONNA LIE!
STREETLIFE LOST, TO BIGTIME HYDRAULICS
ACCEPT IT OR PULL UP,STAY OUTTA OUR SHIT CLOWN.
INDIVIDUALS HOMIE FOE LIFE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2007, 10:21 AM~7992365
> *Keeping it real big tony.
> :thumbsup: And if they gonna take that win ,thats cool,but no trim ,no chrome,no interior,no windshield,and got stuck later.The M don't do it like that.And a double agaist a single come on now. :biggrin: Whats been up with you tony?
> *


FUCK OFF HATER I CANT BELIEVE YOU OWN CLUB HASNT RAN YOUR LOUD MOUTH OFF.
YOU A HATER AND A SUCKA SO FUCKIN MARK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7992166
> *this picture pretty much sums it up. good to see you so fired up killa. you had every reason homie.
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS THE FIRST LOSS, WE BEAT HIS 61 TWICE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7992166
> *this picture pretty much sums it up. good to see you so fired up killa. you had every reason homie.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ISNT STUCK BITCHS TAKE THAT LOSS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH HEY GOTS THE INTERIOR. OSTERAGE SKIN. THAT THAT FAKE SHIT NEITHER. ITS ALL THERE TRIM GLASS EVERYTHING- ALL BRAND NEW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 27 2007, 10:48 PM~7990728
> *THAT AINT SWANGIN THATS CIRCUS SHIT GETTIN STUCK.....IT LOOKS HIGH BUT COMIN BACK DOWN IS THE GOAL ANYBODY CAN MAKE A CAR GET STUCK!!!  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


BRING IT TO PORTLAND AND YOULL TAKE A LOSS 
IM COMIN TO GET BLACK MAGIC, YOU GET YOUR LOSS TO COME ON UP
THERE IS A HOP JUNE 11TH COME ON OR SHUT UP FOOL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDED LIKE HE WANTED A PIECE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 10:33 AM~7992442
> *OH HEY GOTS THE INTERIOR. OSTERAGE SKIN. THAT THAT FAKE SHIT NEITHER. ITS ALL THERE TRIM GLASS EVERYTHING- ALL BRAND NEW
> *


DONT WORRY RIDER THE NEXT HOP ILL HAVE EVERY THING BOLTED ON!!!!
INDIVIDUALS IS #1 HOMIE BIGTIME HYDRAULICS IS#1


ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME COME ON WE GOT THE HOTTEST SHIT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7992399
> *IT WAS STUCK AFTER THE HOP CLOWN.
> YOUR BOY LOST,LOOK ON THE ,PICS SECTION NENE ISNT GONNA LIE!
> STREETLIFE LOST, TO BIGTIME HYDRAULICS
> ...


 :dunno: I didn't say you didn't take the win homie,what you mad about?But you siad yours was gonna be clean like his(and maybe it's gonna be)but it wasn't at this show,thats all i'm saying.Good job man now you even. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO PUT ALL THE SHIT ON MONEY ISNT OR WASNT A PROBLEM THE TIME WAS.
WELL TAKE ON ANY AND ALL CHALLENGERS EVEN HATERS CAN GET A TASTE.
EVERY PIECE TO THAT CAR IS BRAND NEW AND SETTING IN THE SHOP
SO JUNE 11TH IT WILL BE OVER COMPLETE.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Killa empty your pm box!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2007, 10:38 AM~7992470
> *:dunno: I didn't say you didn't take the win homie,what you mad about?But you siad yours was gonna be clean like his(and maybe it's gonna be)but it wasn't at this show,thats all i'm saying.Good job  man now you even. :thumbsup:
> *


I DIDNT HAVE THE TIME TO PUT IT ALL ON
MY SHIT IS TIGHTER THEN THAT 61 AND HOPS HIGHER
WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE MAJESTIC BOYS GOT THERE FULL RESPECT OUT HERE, NO PROB THEN THERE IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:39 AM~7992099
> *THE CAR HIT SEVEREAL TIMES AND CAME BACK DOWN
> YOUR SHIT IS CRAP
> COME ON UP  NOW I KNOW WHY VEGAS DIDNT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU CLOWN....DONT GET MAD BECAUSE I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.....THE ONLY PICTURES OR VIDEOS WAS OF YOU GETTING STUCK WHEN I POSTED THAT.....AND YA MAYBE MY CAR IS A LITTLE WORN NOW BUT AFTER 3 YEARS OF CONSTANT WINNING WHAT DO YOU EXPECT.....VEGAS DIDNT COME BECAUSE WE HAD SOME LOCAL SHIT THAT WAS MORE IMPORTANT.....NOW YOU GOT A WIN MAYBE YOU WILL CROSS THE STATE LINE BECAUSE SINCE TODD WHOOOOPED YOUR ASS LAST YEAR YOU TALKED ABOUT BEING ALOT OF PLACES BUT YOU NEVER SHOWED SO I WILL SEE YOU ON THE JULY 4!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7992492
> *
> MY SHIT IS TIGHTER THEN THAT 61
> *


Is or Is it *gonna be*?
Cuz my shit is *gonna be* Lowrider of year someday, but it AINT right now
Humbleness is a virtue homie, congrats ont he win, and it should speak for itself, no need to keep talking shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:41 PM~7992492
> *I DIDNT HAVE THE TIME TO PUT IT ALL ON
> MY SHIT IS TIGHTER THEN THAT 61 AND HOPS HIGHER
> WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE MAJESTIC BOYS GOT THERE FULL RESPECT OUT HERE, NO PROB THEN THERE IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU.
> *


Don't know why you hatin on me bro?Get everything on there and the car looks like it will be tight and it is way up there.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 28 2007, 05:54 PM~7992603
> *Is or Is it gonna be?
> Cuz my shit is gonna be Lowrider of year someday, but it AINT right now
> Humbleness is a virtue homie, congrats ont he win, and it should speak for itself, no need to keep talking shit :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I might do it three years in a roll someday. :biggrin: I fill killa though todd got him on that truucha so now it's his turn i would do the same thing.But if his car was all the way done it would have been a better win.Big props to him and to all you guys doing big inches i know how hard that shit is.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> I DIDNT HAVE THE TIME TO PUT IT ALL ON
> MY SHIT IS TIGHTER THEN THAT 61 AND HOPS HIGHER
> WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE MAJESTIC BOYS GOT THERE FULL RESPECT OUT HERE, NO PROB THEN THERE IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU.
> [/quote real good time had alot of fun! they both look like they had fun! with this here sport / lifestyle!!!! nice to see p-town with cool as peeps from all over!!!!! just didnt understand homie from seattle (hilltop) dude he was wylding out talking noise to both clubs & who ever & comiting to his own camcorder...... lol & was saying wait till he come out hes gonna serve a few! saying the rides wasnt all that............................caint wait to see homies!..............lol :biggrin: ohh yea 2 fist up to both the clubs! alot of fun!!!!!! homies! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2007, 10:55 AM~7992609
> *Don't know why you hatin on me bro?Get everything on there and the car looks like it will be tight and it is way up there.
> :thumbsup:
> *


OK THEN THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
NENE WAS HERE AND TODD AND THEY HAD A COOL TIME
I RESPECT THEM FOR COMIN UP AND BECAUSE THEY TODD AND NENE
ARE REAL RIDERS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

after party off the chain


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 28 2007, 10:42 AM~7992503
> *FUCK YOU CLOWN....DONT GET MAD BECAUSE I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.....THE ONLY PICTURES OR VIDEOS WAS OF YOU GETTING STUCK WHEN I POSTED THAT.....AND YA MAYBE MY CAR IS A LITTLE WORN NOW BUT AFTER 3 YEARS OF CONSTANT WINNING WHAT DO YOU EXPECT.....VEGAS DIDNT COME BECAUSE WE HAD SOME LOCAL SHIT THAT WAS MORE IMPORTANT.....NOW YOU GOT A WIN MAYBE YOU WILL CROSS THE STATE LINE BECAUSE SINCE TODD WHOOOOPED YOUR ASS LAST YEAR YOU TALKED ABOUT BEING ALOT OF PLACES BUT YOU NEVER SHOWED SO I WILL SEE YOU ON THE JULY 4!!!!!
> *


PULL UP FOOL LIKE I SAID BLACK MAGIC IS NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SAY WHAT YOU WANT IM COMIN.
I DID THIS CAR FOR BIG MOUTHS LIKE YOU.
AND I KNOW YOU DONT HAVE THAT RAGEDY CHEAP MC


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG PROPS TO NENE AND TODD
BUT, BIGTIME AND THE BIG I TOOK THE WINS,THER WILL BE A NEXT TIME,IT WAS ALL FUN NO BULLSHIT HATERS THE SHOW WAS GREAT.
I DO GIVE RESPECT BUT ONLY WHEN ITS DUE.
NO BODY GOTTA RESPECT ME I WILL TAKE MY RSPECT FOOL
AND I KNOW WHAT BIGTIME IS CAPABLE OF THIS IS JUST A TASTE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 28 2007, 10:42 AM~7992503
> *FUCK YOU CLOWN....DONT GET MAD BECAUSE I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.....THE ONLY PICTURES OR VIDEOS WAS OF YOU GETTING STUCK WHEN I POSTED THAT.....AND YA MAYBE MY CAR IS A LITTLE WORN NOW BUT AFTER 3 YEARS OF CONSTANT WINNING WHAT DO YOU EXPECT.....VEGAS DIDNT COME BECAUSE WE HAD SOME LOCAL SHIT THAT WAS MORE IMPORTANT.....NOW YOU GOT A WIN MAYBE YOU WILL CROSS THE STATE LINE BECAUSE SINCE TODD WHOOOOPED YOUR ASS LAST YEAR YOU TALKED ABOUT BEING ALOT OF PLACES BUT YOU NEVER SHOWED SO I WILL SEE YOU ON THE JULY 4!!!!!
> *


THE ONLY CLOWN ON HERE IS YOU, AND ONCE AGAIN BLACK MAGIC IS NEXT.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:02 AM~7992656
> *OK THEN THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
> NENE WAS HERE AND TODD AND THEY HAD A COOL TIME
> I RESPECT THEM FOR COMIN UP AND BECAUSE THEY TODD AND NENE
> ...


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<, real talk>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 28 2007, 10:54 AM~7992603
> *Is or Is it gonna be?
> Cuz my shit is gonna be Lowrider of year someday, but it AINT right now
> Humbleness is a virtue homie, congrats ont he win, and it should speak for itself, no need to keep talking shit :thumbsup:
> *


I AM A VERY HUMBLE INDIVIDUAL,BUT I DONT ACCEPT NO SHIT AND ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ALOT OF SHIT,BUT COULDNT GET CLOSE TO ME OR TODD.
THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE THAT GET ME GOING THE MOUTHS OF LOWRIDING
AND IM A REAL LOWRIDER ALWAYS HAVE BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:05 AM~7992680
> *PULL UP FOOL LIKE I SAID BLACK MAGIC IS NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SAY WHAT YOU WANT IM COMIN.
> I DID THIS CAR FOR BIG MOUTHS LIKE YOU.
> ...


WE HAVE BEEN WAITING ON YOU FOR MONTHS.....YOU SHOULD LOOK IN THE MIRROR IF YOU LOOKING FOR HATERS AND BIG MOUTHS....I RESPECT THE RESPECTABLE..... AND I WOULD BE TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU IF I GOT MY WIN BACK ESPECIALLY AS BAD AS TODD DID YOU ON VIDEO....THAT MC IS JUST A TOY TO KEEP ME BUSY UNTIL MY REAL CAR IS DONE AND I HAVE ANOTHER TOY TO PLAY WITH THIS SUMMER.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 28 2007, 11:13 AM~7992734
> *WE HAVE BEEN WAITING ON YOU FOR MONTHS.....YOU SHOULD LOOK IN THE MIRROR IF YOU LOOKING FOR HATERS AND BIG MOUTHS....I RESPECT THE RESPECTABLE..... AND I WOULD BE TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU IF I GOT MY WIN BACK ESPECIALLY AS BAD AS TODD DID YOU ON VIDEO....THAT MC IS JUST A TOY TO KEEP ME BUSY UNTIL MY REAL CAR IS DONE AND I HAVE ANOTHER TOY TO PLAY WITH THIS SUMMER.....
> *


DONT WORRY I GOT A CUTLASS IL BRING FOR YOU.AND YOUVE HAD THAT CAR FOR YEARS I JUST DID THAT CAR THE PAST FEW WEEKS.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:25 AM~7992811
> *DONT WORRY I GOT A CUTLASS IL BRING FOR YOU.AND YOUVE HAD THAT CAR FOR YEARS I JUST DID THAT CAR THE PAST FEW WEEKS.
> *


WHAT CAR ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? IT SURE SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT ME OR ARE YOU FISHING FOR INFO....YOU MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT CUTLASS!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7992935
> *WHAT CAR ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  IT SURE SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT ME OR ARE YOU FISHING FOR INFO....YOU MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT CUTLASS!!!!
> *


DONT TRIP ITS COMIN. I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE OR ABOUT YOU FOOL
BETTER RE VAMP THEM INCHES THOUGH BECASUE IT ISNT ENOUGH.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AFTER PARTY RIDER PICS AINT NOBODY LOOKIN MAD??????


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:45 AM~7992944
> *DONT TRIP ITS COMIN. I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE OR ABOUT YOU FOOL
> BETTER RE VAMP THEM INCHES THOUGH BECASUE IT ISNT ENOUGH.
> *


I HEAR YOU TALKING BUT IF YOUR GETTING READY FOR THE LS YOU BETTER DO SOME RE VAMPIN....AND YOU NEED TO WATCH THE NAME CALLIN ON SOME REAL TALK TYPE SHIT....LETS KEEP IT TO THE CARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NORTHWEST HAHA DOIN IT. I GOT PICS OF THE INTERIOR TOO- WONT POST IT IT WOULD JUST MAKE U FEEL SICK. REAL BIRD SKINS- LOOKIN LIKE CRUNCH BERRIES

ALL TODD HAD TO DO IS REPLACE A HEADLIGHT - WHY COULDNT HE GET THAT DONE IN TIME ???


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

frist of all big time did not build that car...switchman from cali built it...he even said it himself at the show, that they were up allnight working on the car, not killa but switchman was the one working on it so that means big time did not build that car...yeah the one with three red rims and one blue rim....nice color cordination...anyways when switchman hopped the car..yeah it came down but when killa hopped it, it got stuck, so what does that tell you, killa cant hop his own car...look at the video on you tube....by the way happened to the interior and the chrome and the windshield?...oh and before you start tlking shit about us..yeah el chingons cutlass broke down...thats what happens you win some you loose some but the thing is puro locos came seven cars deep all hoppers...what do you have? just one...so wait till the 64 and the 62 come out....then we will see what happens...mr. killa


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YEP SWITCH BUILT THAT CAR IN 4 HOURS THE FRAME AND EVERYTHING. HAHAA YOUR CLUB GUNNA START HITTING THEIR OWN HOMIE? BEEN MANUEL 4 YEARSS




HAHHAAA HE RAN OVER A NAIL AT THE LAST MINUTE. FIND A TIRE STORE OPEN ON SUNDAY OF A HOLIDAY WEEKEND.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 03:27 PM~7993719
> *YEP SWITCH BUILT THAT CAR IN 4 HOURS THE FRAME AND EVERYTHING.  HAHAA YOUR CLUB GUNNA START HITTING THEIR OWN HOMIE? BEEN MANUEL 4 YEARSS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

you know what the difference is we build our own cars...we dont pay other people to build them...why have your own shop when you cant build your own car........hmmmmm makes me think...and yeah manuel hops the cars cause he builds them duh when the owner of the knows ho to hop it then the owner will hop his own car.....fooo you film video just stick to doing that and stop being on big time nuts....you shuold be nuetraul....you dont see truucha talking shit he just films the action...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM SPEAKING TRUTH DOG. WHO WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO OFFER A CYLINDER FOR BILLIES CAR, WHEN IT BENT YESTERDAY????????? NOT U- I DID. SO DONT HATE ON ME. REMEMBER IM A LOWRIDER FIRST, VIDEOS SECOND.

IF YOU CANT HIT YOUR SWITCH - LEARN TO- 

YOUR STATEMENT DONT MAKE SENSE HOMES. YOU SAY YOU BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT IN ONE BREATHE. THEN YOU SAY MANUEL BUILDS HE SHOULD HOP THEM. HIT YOUR OWN IF YOUR NAMES ON THE TITLE. WHO EVER BUILT IT. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN. YOU KEEP TELLIN ME WHAT I SHOULD DO WITH MYSELF. DONT WORRY BOUT ME I HOLD MY OWN. U GUYS DID GREAT YESTERDAY

NO NUT SWINGING HERE


WHEN HAVE YOU SEEN TRUUCHA FILM- HES NEVER BEEN UP HERE......
I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOU DOWN THERE SO HOW WOULD YOU EVEN KNOW.

P.S. TRUUCHA GOT FUCK BLVD HYDROS ON HIS COVER OF HIS OWN DVD.
COME ON BRO


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah i say me and i say manuel well we are a car club and we do help each other. thats what a team does, is help each other foo


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I AINT IN YOUR CLUB - BUT IF THERE IS SOMETHING I CAN DO FOR RIDERS IN MY OWN CITY -THATS WHAT I DO. SORRY YOU DONT LIKE MY STYLE, STILL GOT SOME NEW CYLINDERS IF BILLY NEEDS THEM.

IF YOU REALLY KNOW ME, I AINT SCARED OF A SWITCH.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:34 AM~7992450
> *BRING IT TO PORTLAND AND YOULL TAKE A LOSS
> IM COMIN TO GET BLACK MAGIC, YOU GET YOUR LOSS TO COME ON UP
> THERE IS A HOP JUNE 11TH COME ON OR SHUT UP FOOL.
> *


the hop is the 10th of june street stars and locos putting it down


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 06:02 PM~7992656
> *OK THEN THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
> NENE WAS HERE AND TODD AND THEY HAD A COOL TIME
> I RESPECT THEM FOR COMIN UP AND BECAUSE THEY TODD AND NENE
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats all i've ever siad bro they are respected because of all they have done in this game.You say i'm on there nuts well thats not it at all bro.I'm just backing my club mates,just like alot of your friends are doing for you.We out here in K.C also have hoppers and can hold our own also ,so theres no need for us to be on no ones nuts.But i'm sure there will be more too this hopp,next time you guys met up,and i can't wiat to see that hopp happen.2 clean old schools way up there. :biggrin: Anyway much props and i can't wiat to see your car all together.Is that the same 64 in your avitar or is it a new one?


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:25 AM~7992811
> *DONT WORRY I GOT A CUTLASS IL BRING FOR YOU.AND YOUVE HAD THAT CAR FOR YEARS I JUST DID THAT CAR THE PAST FEW WEEKS.
> *


ya we can tell the car looks like you built in a day or two


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 09:33 AM~7992071
> *his car didnt get stuck during the hop. that was after when they were fuckin around. so todd could measure to see if it was higher.
> *


it did for a secound


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7992166
> *this picture pretty much sums it up. good to see you so fired up killa. you had every reason homie.
> 
> 
> ...


i would get fired up too if og switch man hit my switch too (or is the car stuck????????? )


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

like i said big time did not build that car..switchman did


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 01:27 PM~7993719
> *YEP SWITCH BUILT THAT CAR IN 4 HOURS THE FRAME AND EVERYTHING.  HAHAA YOUR CLUB GUNNA START HITTING THEIR OWN HOMIE? BEEN MANUEL 4 YEARSS
> HAHHAAA HE RAN OVER A NAIL AT THE LAST MINUTE. FIND A TIRE STORE OPEN ON SUNDAY OF A HOLIDAY WEEKEND.
> *




you said it right there "yep switch built that car in 4 hours frame and everthing"


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

I was impressed on the amount of hoppers that came out to the show! We got hundreds of pics and got hte hop on tape. so if you really wanna see what happened then let me know. Got great angles and you can see everything.

The Safari was off the hook, had a great time kicking it there with everybody. J Mack thanks for everything! Big I thanks for everything and congrats on the win and throwing a great show!! Nice to meet all the Majestics members that came up, that was a long drive so im glad to see that. Thats what lowriders is all about! To see the big dogs compete in our hometown was awesome. then to all go kick it after at safari was good to see also.

If you had a chance to come to our hotel room on sat, thanks for stopping in. ) we had a great time doing the photoshoot with the girls and partyed. i think I had like 25 people in my hotel room all night. crazy fun and a great time. pics up soon.

I got a bbq to go to so ill start to work on it all when I get home. if you missed this show you really missed out.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Billy, Hope everything is working for the next show cause it looked like you were going to swing that car over with the ass of it soo high!

Hope everybody comes to the Puro Locos & Licks N Tricks show on July 29th. Maybe there will be some rematches..... Lowriders, Bikes, Stunt Bikes, Imports, Models ) Some guest performances to announce later, BIG NAMES, just setting them up right now so this might be a concert / show )


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0 SO WHO GOT BROKE OFF THEN?????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 05:18 PM~7994628
> *you said it right there "yep switch built that car in 4 hours frame and everthing"
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 02:22 PM~7993685
> *frist of all big time did not build that car...switchman from cali built it...he even said it himself at the show, that they were up allnight working on the car, not killa but switchman was the one working on it so that means big time did not build that car...yeah the one with three red rims and one blue rim....nice color cordination...anyways when switchman hopped the car..yeah it came down but when killa hopped it, it got stuck, so what does that tell you, killa cant hop his own car...look at the video on you tube....by the way happened to the interior and the chrome and the windshield?...oh and before you start tlking shit about us..yeah el chingons cutlass broke down...thats what happens you win some you loose some but the thing is puro locos came seven cars deep all hoppers...what do you have? just one...so wait till the 64 and the 62 come out....then we will see what happens...mr. killa
> *


I BUILT THAT 64 YOU PUNK, IWAS UP TILL 3 AM AND SWITCHMAN WAS CHILLIN THERE I DID THE FRAME PUMPS RACK REAR SUSPENSION WIRING PAINT
MOONROOF.......KEEP HATIN CUZZ YOU AINT GOT SHIT.
MAD CAUSE NOONE RECOCNIZED YOU ASSES.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:42 PM~7994807
> *I BUILT THAT 64 YOU PUNK, IWAS UP TILL 3 AM AND SWITCHMAN WAS CHILLIN THERE I DID THE FRAME PUMPS RACK REAR SUSPENSION WIRING PAINT
> MOONROOF.......KEEP HATIN CUZZ YOU AINT GOT SHIT.
> MAD CAUSE NOONE RECOCNIZED YOU ASSES.
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 02:22 PM~7993685
> *frist of all big time did not build that car...switchman from cali built it...he even said it himself at the show, that they were up allnight working on the car, not killa but switchman was the one working on it so that means big time did not build that car...yeah the one with three red rims and one blue rim....nice color cordination...anyways when switchman hopped the car..yeah it came down but when killa hopped it, it got stuck, so what does that tell you, killa cant hop his own car...look at the video on you tube....by the way happened to the interior and the chrome and the windshield?...oh and before you start tlking shit about us..yeah el chingons cutlass broke down...thats what happens you win some you loose some but the thing is puro locos came seven cars deep all hoppers...what do you have? just one...so wait till the 64 and the 62 come out....then we will see what happens...mr. killa
> *


THAT SPRAY PAINTED 200.00 DOLLAR CUTLASS 
ILL TELL YOU WHAT ALL YOU PUT YOUR MONEY TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING 
BESIDES SHIT.
THAT 62 AND 64 ARE CRAP.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:44 PM~7994825
> *THAT SPRAY PAINTED 200.00 DOLLAR CUTLASS
> ILL TELL YOU WHAT ALL YOU PUT YOUR MONEY TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING
> BESIDES SHIT.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 05:11 PM~7994591
> *like i said big time did not build that car..switchman did
> *


SWITCHMAN DIDNT BUILD NOTHING ON THAT CAR ,YOUR A STUPID FUCK
THAT ALL BIG TIME ALL MY CARS HIT BUMPER AND I BUILD THEM ALL

ONCE AGAIN THAT CAR WAS ALL DONE AT BIGTIME BY ME BIGKILLA SO FUCK YOU PUNK. ALL YOU FOOLS HAVE IS JUNK. QUIT WASTING MY TIME AND QUIT TALKING ON WHAT YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT, AND SWITCHMAN DIDNT SAY HE DID THE CAR, BACAUSE HE DIDNT AND HE DONT LIE LIKE YOU FOOL.
SO EAT A FAT DICK PUNK, BIGTIME #1 YOU AND YOUR CLUB ARENT EVEN ON MY MIND SO KEEP HATIN WITH THE RATTLE CAN JOBS.

YOU ARE THE LEADER OF THE OFFICIAL HATERS CLUB


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 05:18 PM~7994628
> *you said it right there "yep switch built that car in 4 hours frame and everthing"
> *


YEAH *** THE FRAME TOOK ME A WEEK AND A HALF ALONE YEAH ME
TRY AGAIN STUPID


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont know about who built whos car,but i will say this,killa's 64 was SMASHING that back bumper and hard...i was in the pit and yall will prolly see it on vol. 5... and i seen it with my own eyes.... 

the show was kickass and i had a great time,
big thanks to Individuals Portland for throwing the show and i was glad to help...and im lookin forward to next year....and later this year..


it was good seeing todd and nene,and i look forward to seeing them at the lrm show,someone remind todd i still want that photoshoot with the 61 with him,he was a lil busy since his car wasnt workin right and so i gladly took the raincheck on the shoot and will like to see him in august..

respect is given when shown,they showed me respect when i showed them respect,and nene ill get you a copy of that pic homie,i was only home for about 10 minutes and now im at my friends house.....


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

WASSUP NORTHWEST!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'LL SEE YOU GUYS IN AUGUST!!

CHECKOUT GIN&DUECE BEING BUILT UP THERE!!

GIN&DEUCE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG PROPS TO THE MAJESICS FOR TRAVELING THAT FAR TO OUR SHOW
THANKS TODD AND NENE, SEE YOU AGAIN SOON :biggrin: 
THANKS EVERYONE IN THE NW THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT,WE HAD A GOOD SHOW AND EVERYONE SEEMED TO GET ALONG AND HAVE A GOOD TIME OVER ALL THE SHOW WAS A SUCCESS AND WE APPRECIATE
EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT.

GARY FROM SHOWTIME SEATTLE WON SINGLE PUMP CLASS
JR FROM GOODFELLAS SEATTLE WON DOUBLE PUMP CLASS
MANUEL FROM PURO LOCOS WON SINGLE PUMP STREET CLASS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 28 2007, 06:14 PM~7995434
> *WASSUP NORTHWEST!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'LL SEE YOU GUYS IN AUGUST!!
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT JOE!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

J-MACK THANKS FOR LETTING RIDER CHRONICLES DO OUR OWN PHOTOSHOOT INSIDE THE CLUB. GLAD 2 SEE U GOT A CHANCE TO MEET THE REEL CATS OF THIS TOWN AND SOME BIG LEAGUE RIDERS. GREAT TALK & DRINKS

WE WILL TALK SOON. GLAD 2 BRING U LIL BRUCE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVEN BROKE OUT THE HOTTUB HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:51 PM~7994874
> *SWITCHMAN DIDNT BUILD NOTHING ON THAT CAR ,YOUR A STUPID FUCK
> THAT ALL BIG TIME ALL MY CARS HIT BUMPER AND I BUILD THEM ALL
> 
> ...


he did too say that he was up all night working on your car while you were putting your windows and interior in


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 07:57 PM~7995813
> *he did too say that he was up all night working on your car while you were putting your windows and interior in
> *


CAR IS BIG TIME BUILT KEEP TRYIN HATER
YOU A CLOSET HATER .


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 28 2007, 06:34 PM~7995130
> *i dont know about who built whos car,but i will say this,killa's 64 was SMASHING that back bumper and hard...i was in the pit and yall will prolly see it on vol. 5... and i seen it with my own eyes....
> 
> the show was kickass and i had a great time,
> ...


he didn't smash the bumper he hit it no smash'in


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 07:57 PM~7995813
> *he did too say that he was up all night working on your car while you were putting your windows and interior in
> *


MUST BE WHY THE SEATS AND WINDOWS WERENT IN HUH.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW YOU GOT THAT NEW SWITCH MAN INVISABLE LEATHER

ITS SWITCHMAN NOT STITCH MAN 


COME ON NEWBIE


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 07:58 PM~7995820
> *CAR IS BIG TIME BUILT KEEP TRYIN HATER
> YOU A CLOSET HATER .
> *


ya,and your not much of a car builder it's not that hard to put the rest of that crap on your craping car (nice paint you run out of clear for the top or is that primer?)


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 07:59 PM~7995824
> *he didn't smash the bumper he hit it  no smash'in
> *


SMASHED FOOL COME ON DOWN TO THE SHOP TOMMAROW AND HOLLA AT ME
TELL ME THE WHOLE STORY TO MY FACE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVER HEARD OF WET SANDING?????????????

CAR GOT NEW GM EVERYTHING- U MUSTA WENT TO THE WRONG SHOW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7995849
> *ya,and your not much of a car builder it's not that hard to put the rest of that crap on your craping car (nice paint you run out of clear for the top or is that primer?)
> *


EAT A FAT DICK RUN OUT OF CLEER? I CONT HAVE A MONEY PROBLEM LIKE YOU BUDGET ASS SIMPS IT CALLED WET SAND THE CAR ISNT FIISHED BUT IT HOPS HUH. FUCK YOU COME VISIT


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7995859
> *SMASHED FOOL COME ON DOWN TO THE SHOP TOMMAROW AND HOLLA AT ME
> TELL ME THE WHOLE STORY TO MY FACE
> *


no you don't have the time you have to get your car done


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:04 PM~7995878
> *EAT A FAT DICK RUN OUT OF CLEER? I CONT HAVE A MONEY PROBLEM LIKE YOU BUDGET ASS SIMPS IT CALLED WET SAND THE CAR ISNT FIISHED BUT IT HOPS HUH. FUCK YOU COME VISIT
> *


i don't think wet sand will help


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT WAS WET SANDED SILLY, ITS CLEAR YOU DONT KNOW BOUT PAINT.

LAYOUT SOME PATTERNS YOU DONE

A FRESHLY BORN LAYITLOW HATER

WHAT U WORKIN WITH ATTITUDE YOU SHOULD LOOSE?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:04 PM~7995879
> *no you don't have the time you have to get your car done
> *


WELL COME ON DOWN ILL SHOW YA THE FAT DICK YOU CAN EAT CHUMP.


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7994825
> *THAT SPRAY PAINTED 200.00 DOLLAR CUTLASS
> ILL TELL YOU WHAT ALL YOU PUT YOUR MONEY TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING
> BESIDES SHIT.
> ...


pretty sure the 62 and the 64 are alot nicer then your car wait i know the 64 is way nicer then yours how long that car been swinging did you ever beat that car?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

GRUMPY WE COMIN DEEP HOMIE, WE READY FOR A GOOD TIME.


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:06 PM~7995895
> *IT WAS WET SANDED SILLY, ITS CLEAR YOU DONT KNOW BOUT PAINT.
> 
> LAYOUT SOME PATTERNS YOU DONE
> ...


the log in name is for you


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:09 PM~7995921
> *pretty sure the 62 and the 64 are alot nicer then your car wait i know the 64 is way nicer then yours how long that car been swinging did you ever beat that car?
> *


HA HA HA I GUARANTEE THOSE CARS ARENT NICER IN ANY WAY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GLAD TO BE ON YOUR MIND... NOW WHO ARE U?

OBVIOUSLY NOT A PAINTER. U FROM HILLSBORO?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WE WONT BE DOING THE PUROLOCOS SHOW THEY ARE HATING TOO MUCH IM NOT INTO HEARING LAME MUTHA FUCKAS RUN THERE CHEAP MOUTHS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7995945
> *GLAD TO BE ON YOUR MIND... NOW WHO ARE U?
> 
> OBVIOUSLY NOT A PAINTER. U FROM HILLSBORO?
> *


HES A BITCH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SCURRIED AWAY, LIKE THE RATS AT TACO BELL WHEN THEY TURN THE LIGHTS ON IN THE MORNING


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7995945
> *GLAD TO BE ON YOUR MIND... NOW WHO ARE U?
> 
> OBVIOUSLY NOT A PAINTER. U FROM HILLSBORO?
> *


your a punk i don't mess with followers


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7995976
> *SCURRIED AWAY, LIKE THE RATS AT TACO BELL WHEN THEY TURN THE LIGHTS ON IN THE MORNING
> *


go build your car or can you?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 07:17 PM~7995979
> *your a punk i don't mess with followers
> *




STOP CHASING YOUR TAIL THEN

U NOT MAN ENOUGH TO SAY WHO U ARE ....HERE WE GO!!!

POST UP

YOU CANT EVEN CLOWN ME ON YOUR LOG IN NAME YOU MISPELLED IT.
ARE U 12 OR A DROP OUT?

NO DISREPECT TO MANUEL OR BILLY

EVEN ONE OF YOUR BOYZ WAS WEARING A RIDERS SHIRT- 

IS THERE 2 PUROS LOCOS ?? CAUSE THE ONES IVE KNOWN ALWAYS BEEN COOL IN PERSON.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 02:43 PM~7993830
> *IM SPEAKING TRUTH DOG. WHO WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO OFFER A CYLINDER FOR BILLIES CAR, WHEN IT BENT YESTERDAY????????? NOT U- I DID. SO DONT HATE ON ME. REMEMBER IM A LOWRIDER FIRST, VIDEOS SECOND.
> 
> IF YOU CANT HIT YOUR SWITCH - LEARN TO-
> ...


WHEN IN THA FUCK DID YOU OFFER ME A CYLINDER??I GOT MY OWN SHIT,,JUST REMEMBER THIS IS MY DAUGTHER CAR,,SHE WAS ABOUT TO HOP BUT A BOLT BROKE OFF,,SENSE BIG KILLA SAID THE INDIVIDUALS ARE NOT ATTENDING THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVET,,I GUESS I DONT EXPECT YOU TO BE THERE AS WELL,,BUT IF YOU WANNA BE THERE ,,TALK TO TIM(LIKCS&TRICK) HES RESPONSABLE FOR ALL THE VIDEO FILMERS AND SPONSORS FOR THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT!!


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:09 PM~7995919
> *WELL COME ON DOWN ILL SHOW YA THE FAT DICK YOU CAN EAT CHUMP.
> *


we know you can't fight rember when you got beat-up in front of Casper's house?it look like you didn't even fight back





'


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:21 PM~7996005
> *we know you can't fight rember when you got beat-up in front of Casper's house?it look like you didn't even fight back
> '
> *


HAHAHA I DONT RMEMBER THATS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE
COME ON DOWN TOMMAROW AND FIND OUT HOW ABOUT THAT

PLEASE COME DOWN


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:10 PM~7995927
> *GRUMPY WE COMIN DEEP HOMIE, WE READY FOR A GOOD TIME.
> *


don't even trip, it's all about the cars and there will be a huge crowd out in moses to see what the real deal is. there is alot of people on this internet that never had or will have a hot ass car. nevermind them. a hater is a chipper. i say LOWCOS will puto out the big money and let whoever wants some of it, come get it. looks like puro locos and big time can rematch for a g of our the LOWCOS money. the cars don't lie. your shit was on space shuttle status so congrats. that's what we all like to see. i also think you and todd have a healthy rivalry and that fuels the sport. hopefully that stays healthy and you two can battle it out some more for the rest of us to enjoy. cruise night in moses the night before. maybe some bbq's. holler if you need something. that goes for everybody. puro locos, your shits hot, i'm nuetral. mines not out so i am hopin to see crazy inches from everybody. if you beat individuals great. if they beat you, great. i just want to see everybody have a good time. let's do this.

AGAIN.. CONGRATS TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR THE GREAT SHOW AND RESPECT.


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7992492
> *I DIDNT HAVE THE TIME TO PUT IT ALL ON
> MY SHIT IS TIGHTER THEN THAT 61 AND HOPS HIGHER
> WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE MAJESTIC BOYS GOT THERE FULL RESPECT OUT HERE, NO PROB THEN THERE IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7994825
> *THAT SPRAY PAINTED 200.00 DOLLAR CUTLASS
> ILL TELL YOU WHAT ALL YOU PUT YOUR MONEY TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING
> BESIDES SHIT.
> ...


SO BIG KILLA IS NOW TALKING MORE SHIT,,YOU DONT LEARN HOMIE,,WHY DIDNT YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT MY KIDS CAR YESTERDAY AT YOU SHOW,,I WOULD HAD TO KICK YOUR BEHIND,,I THOUGH YOU SAID IT WAS A FRIENDLY FAMILY EVENT!!,,LOTS OF PPL SMOKING POT,,NOW I FEEL BAD I HAD MY DAUGRTHER AT YOUR SHOW,,YOU SHOW NO RESPECT FOR KIDS,,IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK SHIT TALK TO ME WHEN IM THERE NOT WHEN IM GONE,,I WILL SEE YA AROUND,,THERES ALOT OF PPL YOU ARE HATEING ON,,AND SOME ONE WILL GET YOUR ASS SOON,,AT A SHOW,,OR OUTHERE ON THE STREETS,,KEEP IT KOOL WITH ME HOMIE,,ASK SCARE WHERE I CAME FROM,,I DONT WANNA BRING THE PAST TO THE PRESENT!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:21 PM~7996005
> *we know you can't fight rember when you got beat-up in front of Casper's house?it look like you didn't even fight back
> '
> *


COME ON DOWN SMART GUY NEVER BEEN IN A FIGHT AND DIDNT FIGHT BACK
FOOL I KNOCK CATS SMOOTH OUT SO COME FIND OUT AND BE ONE OF THE MANY, ILL EVEN HAVE RIDER VIDEO TAPE IT AND PUT IT ON U TUBE 
NOW COME ON DOWN OR SHUT UP.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7996054
> *don't even trip, it's all about the cars and there will be a huge crowd out in moses to see what the real deal is.  there is alot of people on this internet that never had or will have a hot ass car.  nevermind them.  a hater is a chipper.  i say LOWCOS will puto out the big money and let whoever wants some of it, come get it.  looks like puro locos and big time can rematch for a g of our the LOWCOS money.  the cars don't lie.  your shit was on space shuttle status so congrats.  that's what we all like to see.  i also think you and todd have a healthy rivalry and that fuels the sport.  hopefully that stays healthy and you two can battle it out some more for the rest of us to enjoy.  cruise night in moses the night before.  maybe some bbq's.  holler if you need something.  that goes for everybody.  puro locos, your shits hot, i'm nuetral.  mines not out so i am hopin to see crazy inches from everybody.  if you beat individuals great.  if they beat you, great.  i just want to see everybody have a good time.  let's do this.
> 
> AGAIN.. CONGRATS TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR THE GREAT SHOW AND RESPECT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7996054
> *don't even trip, it's all about the cars and there will be a huge crowd out in moses to see what the real deal is.  there is alot of people on this internet that never had or will have a hot ass car.  nevermind them.  a hater is a chipper.  i say LOWCOS will puto out the big money and let whoever wants some of it, come get it.  looks like puro locos and big time can rematch for a g of our the LOWCOS money.  the cars don't lie.  your shit was on space shuttle status so congrats.  that's what we all like to see.  i also think you and todd have a healthy rivalry and that fuels the sport.  hopefully that stays healthy and you two can battle it out some more for the rest of us to enjoy.  cruise night in moses the night before.  maybe some bbq's.  holler if you need something.  that goes for everybody.  puro locos, your shits hot, i'm nuetral.  mines not out so i am hopin to see crazy inches from everybody.  if you beat individuals great.  if they beat you, great.  i just want to see everybody have a good time.  let's do this.
> 
> AGAIN.. CONGRATS TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR THE GREAT SHOW AND RESPECT.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7996057
> *SO BIG KILLA IS NOW TALKING MORE SHIT,,YOU DONT LEARN HOMIE,,WHY DIDNT YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT MY KIDS CAR YESTERDAY AT YOU SHOW,,I WOULD HAD TO KICK YOUR BEHIND,,I THOUGH YOU SAID IT WAS A FRIENDLY FAMILY EVENT!!,,LOTS OF PPL SMOKING POT,,NOW I FEEL BAD I HAD MY DAUGRTHER AT YOUR SHOW,,YOU SHOW NO RESPECT FOR KIDS,,IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK SHIT TALK TO ME WHEN IM THERE NOT WHEN IM GONE,,I WILL SEE YA AROUND,,THERES ALOT OF PPL YOU ARE HATEING ON,,AND SOME ONE WILL GET YOUR ASS SOON,,AT A SHOW,,OR OUTHERE ON THE STREETS,,KEEP IT KOOL WITH ME HOMIE,,ASK SCARE WHERE I CAME FROM,,I DONT WANNA BRING THE PAST TO THE PRESENT!
> *


BETTER RELAX, I GOTTA LITTLE RESPECT FOR YOU
AND HOMIE YOU CANT KICK MY ASS SO YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SELF
AND YOU BETTER ASK SCARE ABOUT BIG KILLA YOU DONT WANNA BANG WITH ME BUDDY YOU BETTER KEEP THIS CAR SHIT CAR SHIT.IHAVE NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR UNTIL YOUR BOYS STARTED HATING.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: olskoolkaddy, nme1, maclcky1, TROUBLESOME, grapevine509, GRUMPY, puro loco 94, BIGKILLA503, garcia503, Battle Cry, ElChingon, Eddie$Money, RIDERCHRONICLES


sup to all the NW riders.. i wish i could have made this show.. i definately wont miss the Lowcos show..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7996054
> *don't even trip, it's all about the cars and there will be a huge crowd out in moses to see what the real deal is.  there is alot of people on this internet that never had or will have a hot ass car.  nevermind them.  a hater is a chipper.  i say LOWCOS will puto out the big money and let whoever wants some of it, come get it.  looks like puro locos and big time can rematch for a g of our the LOWCOS money.  the cars don't lie.  your shit was on space shuttle status so congrats.  that's what we all like to see.  i also think you and todd have a healthy rivalry and that fuels the sport.  hopefully that stays healthy and you two can battle it out some more for the rest of us to enjoy.  cruise night in moses the night before.  maybe some bbq's.  holler if you need something.  that goes for everybody.  puro locos, your shits hot, i'm nuetral.  mines not out so i am hopin to see crazy inches from everybody.  if you beat individuals great.  if they beat you, great.  i just want to see everybody have a good time.  let's do this.
> 
> AGAIN.. CONGRATS TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR THE GREAT SHOW AND RESPECT.
> *


THANKS GRUMPY YOU GUYS ARE RIDERS AND WE RESPECT RIDERS
IM TRYIN TO DO THE CAR THING AND THESE PEOPLE TALKIN ALL SORT OF SMACK, HOP CARS OR BEAT PEOPLE DOWN? IM HOPPIN CARS AND THATS IT.
ALOT OF THESE CATS ARE HATERS BRO,I APPRECIATE YOU COMIN DOWN AND WAS GLAD TO SEE YA. THANKS AGAIN WE WILL SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I JUST THOUGH IT WAS KOOL THE MAJESTICS CAME ALL THE WAY HERE,,LOTS OF HATERS,,EVEN IF THEY DIDNT WIN, THEY WERE KOOL WITH US!THE INVITE IS FOR THEM TO BE AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT,,ANYONE IS WELCOME,,I DONT CARE IF YOU LIKE US OR NOT!AT OUR SHOW,,WE WILL HAVE NOT LESS THAN 10 OF OUR HOPPERS,FROM SINGLES TO DOUBLES TO RADICALS,,PAINTED OR NOT,, THEY WILL STILL HOP!!BIG HOP AND CONCERT!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

whats sup chronicals you got beef with people from hillsboro or what? our cars are candy paint and well have all the parts where they belong


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7996119
> *I JUST THOUGH IT WAS KOOL THE MAJESTICS CAME ALL THE WAY HERE,,LOTS OF HATERS,,EVEN IF THEY DIDNT WIN, THEY WERE KOOL WITH US!THE INVITE IS FOR THEM TO BE AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT,,ANYONE IS WELCOME,,I DONT CARE IF YOU LIKE US OR NOT!AT OUR SHOW,,WE WILL HAVE NOT LESS THAN 10 OF OUR HOPPERS,FROM SINGLES TO DOUBLES TO RADICALS,,PAINTED OR NOT,, THEY WILL STILL HOP!!BIG HOP AND CONCERT!!
> *


GOOD LUCK


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 08:37 PM~7996130
> *whats sup chronicals you got beef with people from hillsboro or what?  our cars are candy paint and well have all the parts where they belong
> *


PAINT YOUR FACE AND GET A WIG CAUSE YOU ARE A CLOWN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:30 PM~7996079
> *BETTER RELAX, I GOTTA LITTLE RESPECT FOR YOU
> AND HOMIE YOU CANT KICK MY ASS SO YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SELF
> AND YOU BETTER ASK SCARE ABOUT BIG KILLA YOU DONT WANNA BANG WITH ME BUDDY YOU BETTER KEEP THIS CAR SHIT CAR SHIT.IHAVE NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR UNTIL YOUR BOYS STARTED HATING.
> *


OK IF THAT BOY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT IS HATING ON YOU,,THEN DONT START WITH ME,,YOU HAVE LITTLE RESPECT FOR ME???SAME GOES TO YOU,,AS ALWAYS IM KOOL WITH ANYONE,,CAR SHIT IS CAR SHIT,,JUST SAYIT TO MY FACE NEXT TIME HOMIE!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7996119
> *I JUST THOUGH IT WAS KOOL THE MAJESTICS CAME ALL THE WAY HERE,,LOTS OF HATERS,,EVEN IF THEY DIDNT WIN, THEY WERE KOOL WITH US!THE INVITE IS FOR THEM TO BE AT THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT,,ANYONE IS WELCOME,,I DONT CARE IF YOU LIKE US OR NOT!AT OUR SHOW,,WE WILL HAVE NOT LESS THAN 10 OF OUR HOPPERS,FROM SINGLES TO DOUBLES TO RADICALS,,PAINTED OR NOT,, THEY WILL STILL HOP!!BIG HOP AND CONCERT!!
> *


hey billy did some of your cars have 13's on them too?thanks big I for the show and filling in for Chelis(sp?)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 07:20 PM~7996000
> *WHEN IN THA FUCK DID YOU OFFER ME A CYLINDER??I GOT MY OWN SHIT,,JUST REMEMBER THIS IS MY DAUGTHER CAR,,SHE WAS ABOUT TO HOP BUT A BOLT BROKE OFF,,SENSE BIG KILLA SAID THE INDIVIDUALS ARE NOT ATTENDING  THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVET,,I GUESS I DONT EXPECT YOU TO BE THERE AS WELL,,BUT IF YOU WANNA BE THERE ,,TALK TO TIM(LIKCS&TRICK) HES RESPONSABLE FOR ALL THE VIDEO FILMERS AND SPONSORS FOR THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT!!
> *




NO THANKS- I DONT KNOW THAT GUY. ASK JOSE WITH THE TRUCK AND MANUEL
RIGHT AFTER YOU LEFT TO GET YOUR FUCKING CYLINDER. I WAS RIGHT THERE TRYING TO HELP YOU.

THEY EVEN TRYED TO CATCH U ON YOUR CELL. YOU SAYIN I MADE THAT SHIT UP?

COME ON

OH AND HERE COMES THE SHIT- WHY DIDNT YOU COME?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

anybody have anymore video of the hop??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 08:40 PM~7996156
> *hey billy did some of your cars have 13's on them too?thanks big I for the show and filling in for Chelis(sp?)
> *


YES THEY HAD A FEW WITH 13'S
MANUELS SINGLE DID 70 ON 13'S
AND HE IS LOCAL,NOW THATS IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NO MORE TO SAY TO BIG KILLA,,IT WAS YOUR CHOICE NOT TO BE AT OUR SHOW,,AND I RESPECT YOUR DESITION,,IF YOU ARE NOT GONNA BE THERE THEN IS SETTLED,DONT BE THERE AND IS FINAL,,GOOD LUCK WITH YOIUR CAR AND YOUR PROJECTS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 08:43 PM~7996193
> *NO MORE TO SAY TO BIG KILLA,,IT WAS YOUR CHOICE NOT TO BE AT OUR SHOW,,AND I RESPECT YOUR DESITION,,IF YOU ARE NOT GONNA BE THERE THEN IS SETTLED,DONT BE THERE AND IS FINAL,,GOOD LUCK WITH YOIUR CAR AND YOUR PROJECTS
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKINABOUT,THANKS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 07:37 PM~7996130
> *whats sup chronicals you got beef with people from hillsboro or what?  our cars are candy paint and well have all the parts where they belong
> *


BORN AND RAISED THERE- WHY U GOT BEEF?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ROLLIN YOU SEE ALL THESE HATER OUT HERE?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 08:40 PM~7996156
> *hey billy did some of your cars have 13's on them too?thanks big I for the show and filling in for Chelis(sp?)
> *


WE GO BY THE RULES,,THE INDIVIDUALS RULES STATED NO BIG TIRES SO ALL OF OUR CARS DID GO BY THEIR RULES,LOWRIDER RULES? THE WE GO FOR THEM,,LOWCOS RULES NO PROBLEMA,,WE WILL MAKE THEIR RULES,SO YES HOPPING ON 13"S AND 175/75/14"S,,


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:46 PM~7996219
> *ROLLIN YOU SEE ALL THESE HATER OUT HERE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP JAMAL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:10 PM~7996455
> *WHAT UP JAMAL
> *


what it is Ryan?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE HATE IS GREAT- HOPE ALLS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7996557
> *THE HATE IS GREAT- HOPE ALLS GOOD HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: - it all coo!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2007, 09:48 PM~7996243
> *WE GO BY THE RULES,,THE INDIVIDUALS RULES STATED NO BIG TIRES SO ALL OF OUR CARS DID GO BY THEIR RULES,LOWRIDER RULES? THE WE GO FOR THEM,,LOWCOS RULES NO PROBLEMA,,WE WILL MAKE THEIR RULES,SO YES  HOPPING ON 13"S AND 175/75/14"S,,
> *


i thought so give me call if you need any help going to moses lake(we can take two)


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 07:43 PM~7996187
> *NO THANKS- I DONT KNOW THAT GUY. ASK JOSE WITH THE TRUCK AND MANUEL
> RIGHT AFTER YOU LEFT TO GET YOUR FUCKING CYLINDER. I WAS RIGHT THERE TRYING TO HELP YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7996658
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP TONE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7996641
> *i thought so give me call if you need any help going to moses lake(we can take two)
> *


give me a call tomarrow bro, Grump bought something in portland, and needs it delivered :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 07:43 PM~7996187
> *NO THANKS- I DONT KNOW THAT GUY. ASK JOSE WITH THE TRUCK AND MANUEL
> RIGHT AFTER YOU LEFT TO GET YOUR FUCKING CYLINDER. I WAS RIGHT THERE TRYING TO HELP YOU.
> 
> ...


watch yourself your fuckin prick, i hate all u fuckin whitboys trying to act mexican and black you aint shit your are what you are a piece of shit whiteboy!!!! it wont take much for me to fuck u up and put u in your place, stop being on calebs nuts bitch, keep the locs outt of this. and watch what you say bout my homeboy billy ill have you running back to your moms nipple


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7996715
> *give me a call tomarrow bro, Grump bought something in portland, and needs it delivered :biggrin:
> *


THANK FOR SHOWING UP AND FILMING SHOW THEM HOW IT WENT DOWN!!!
GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO U RACIST? I RIDE MY OWN NUTS

CARS IN MAGS THE STREETS CABLE AND NATIONAL TV PLUS VIDEO

COWBOY GETTING OUT SOON


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7996729
> *watch yourself your fuckin prick, i hate all u fuckin whitboys trying to act mexican and black you aint shit your are what you are a piece of shit whiteboy!!!! it wont take much for me to fuck u up and put u in your place, stop being on calebs nuts bitch, keep the locs outt of this. and watch what you say bout my homeboy billy ill have you running back to your moms nipple
> *


YO LEAVE MY NAME OUTTA THIS SHIT.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

does anyone got any more pics from yesterday??


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 07:40 PM~7996156
> *hey billy did some of your cars have 13's on them too?thanks big I for the show and filling in for Chelis(sp?)
> *


hey you fat fuck how long u been in the game you cant tell the difference between 13's and 14's, thats all the locs drive on 13's, oh and by the way u cant even see the inches on the ruler y in the fuck did they even have you there, pinche gavacho pendejo, go eat a twinkie or a fuckin cock


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST ALITTLE OF MY NUT RIDING
WANT TO SEE MY KING OF THE STREET CROWN?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT PLENTY OF PICS OF ALL MY CARS POST ONE OF YOURS SINCE THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM -NOTE ALL THE CHROME PAINT AND POWDERCOATING











OH SHIT WHITE CLOWNIN ON MLK-


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7996768
> *SO U RACIST? I RIDE MY OWN NUTS
> 
> CARS IN MAGS THE STREETS CABLE AND NATIONAL TV PLUS VIDEO
> ...


 who in the fuck do you think are larry the cable guy or a comcast specialist, fool your just another squirell in this world trying to get a nut, you puto gavacho, you wanna be like truccha,hes mexican your not your a fuckin ******* with calebs dick in your mouth, pinche gavacho pendejo


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:41 PM~7996810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah thats all you do ride on peoples nuts, you talk bout gettin off and shit look at your piece of shit potato chippin, ive seen kids jumprope higher than that, pinche gavacho pendejo,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOW YOUR CAR NOT YOUR RACISM BEEN RIDING OVER 14 YEARS AND KEEP GETTING BETTER EVERYTIME... WHICH CAR IS YOURS AGAIN?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7996805
> *hey you fat fuck how long u been in the game you cant tell the difference between 13's and 14's, thats all the locs drive on 13's, oh and by the way u cant even see the inches on the ruler y in the fuck did they even have you there, pinche gavacho pendejo, go eat a twinkie or a fuckin cock
> *


man fuck you i was standing in front of the fuck'in cars i was surprized to see so maney 13's so i had to ask and being fat is part of the game


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7996872
> *SHOW YOUR CAR NOT YOUR RACISM
> *


He must have got served by a white guy.
:roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 09:44 PM~7996835
> *who in the fuck do you think are larry the cable guy or a comcast specialist, fool your just another squirell in this world trying to get a nut, you puto gavacho, you wanna be like truccha,hes mexican your not your a fuckin ******* with calebs dick in your mouth, pinche gavacho pendejo
> *


ILL ASK YOU 1 MORE TIME TO LEAVE MY NAME OUTTA THIS THIS IS IT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

START RIDIN YOUR OWN NUTS - POST A PIC












THIS IS FUN- WANNA SEE MY TROPHIES?


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7996877
> *man fuck you i was standing in front of the fuck'in cars i was surprized to see so maney 13's so i had to ask and being fat is part of the game
> *


yeah fucker now you tell me who had all the 13's, the locs had them bitch!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7996759
> *THANK FOR SHOWING UP AND FILMING SHOW THEM HOW IT WENT DOWN!!!
> GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK.
> *


I WAS JUST GONNA SAY, THANKS FOR THE SHOW, IT WAS TIGHT, YOUR CAR WAS WORKING,NO DOUGHT BOUGHT THAT, SOMETHING TO DO SINCE THE OTHER SHOW WAS CANCELLED, DOING SHOWS IS HARD WORK, GOOD JOB, STRAIT UP


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7996912
> *START RIDIN YOUR OWN NUTS - POST A PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 trophies are for whiteboys and bitches, locs do it for the money, pinche gavacho pendejo


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

THESE ARE OUR KING OF THE STREETS..... COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TOOK OUT A DOUBLE PUMP THAT DAY. THE OTHER GUY WAS BLACK
PORTLAND RIDERS DONT HAVE COLOR LINES


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 28 2007, 09:50 PM~7996881
> *He must have got served by a white guy.
> :roflmao:
> *




X2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7996935
> *I WAS JUST GONNA SAY, THANKS FOR THE SHOW, IT WAS TIGHT, YOUR CAR WAS WORKING,NO DOUGHT BOUGHT THAT, SOMETHING TO DO SINCE THE OTHER SHOW WAS CANCELLED, DOING SHOWS IS HARD WORK, GOOD JOB, STRAIT UP
> *


THANKS LOOKS LIKE WE WILL DO IT AGAIN IN MOSES LAKE!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 10:56 PM~7996919
> *yeah fucker now you tell me who had all the 13's, the locs had them bitch!
> *


ok whatever i don't bang on the computer


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHOS TALKING SHIT NOW FOO..PURO LOCOS PUTING DOWN...SINGLE, DOUBLE, TRUCK SINGLE, RADICALS. IMPALAS ONE FOR EVERY CATIGORY..THE PURO LOCOS WAY H-TOWN MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 10:01 PM~7996976
> *ok whatever i don't bang on the computer
> *


ITS HARD TO HEAR THE SHIT AND JUST STAND BY :angry:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7996955
> *TOOK OUT A DOUBLE PUMP THAT DAY. THE OTHER GUY WAS BLACK
> PORTLAND RIDERS DONT HAVE COLOR LINES
> *


ya,but the new owner had a non-switch finger


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER STYLE

THIS PIC MUST BE A RACISTS NIGHTMARE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 09:03 PM~7996994
> *ya,but the new owner had a non-switch finger
> *


PROOF AGAIN I PUT IN MY OWN WORK ON MY OWN SWITCH


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7996991
> *ITS HARD TO HEAR THE SHIT AND JUST STAND BY :angry:
> *


it's all about control (it's never personal until your at my door step and you don't have a car)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD WAY OF LOOKIN AT THINGS TONY

NEED SOME MORE OF MY OWN NUTS? I GOT MORE PICS IF NEEDED

ALL *MY* CARS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7997019
> *it's all about control  (it's never personal until your at my door step and you don't have a car)
> *



 

BUT U CAN ONLY GO SO FAR TILL U EXPLODE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOMEONE LET ME KNOW WHEN HE GETS HIS CAR POSTED.
TIMES WASTING


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7997041
> *GOOD WAY OF LOOKIN AT THINGS TONY
> 
> NEED SOME MORE OF MY OWN NUTS? I GOT MORE PICS IF NEEDED
> ...


i could take this the wrong way but,i hope everbody knows what he's saying


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 10:10 PM~7997062
> *
> 
> BUT U CAN ONLY GO SO FAR TILL U EXPLODE
> *


X'S 2000


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 10:10 PM~7997062
> *
> 
> BUT U CAN ONLY GO SO FAR TILL U EXPLODE
> *


SEEMS LIKE THATS WHAT PEOPLE WANT HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7997103
> *SEEMS LIKE THATS WHAT PEOPLE WANT HOMIE
> *


*
JUS PUT IT TOGETHER AND SPANK THAT ASS AGAIN! 
THE FUCKIN BIRDS ON THE SEATS WILL BE FLYIN AGAIN SOON  *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 28 2007, 09:13 PM~7997086
> *i could take this the wrong way but,i hope everbody knows what he's saying
> *



GOOD CALL T THAT DID KINDA SOUND WIERD.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 08:59 PM~7996952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUTTING DOWN IN THE N.W


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7997135
> *
> JUS PUT IT TOGETHER AND SPANK THAT ASS AGAIN!
> THE FUCKIN BIRDS ON THE SEATS WILL BE FLYIN AGAIN SOON
> *



THEM SEATS ARE HELLA PROPER BIG DOG


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS doing the damn thang!!!!!! And to all the haters...thanx for the support!!!


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:12 PM~7997073
> *SOMEONE LET ME KNOW WHEN HE GETS HIS CAR POSTED.
> TIMES WASTING
> *


 seeing your cars posted thats time wasting, i don wanna see none of your piece of shit cars you have no new cars, show me a real car a hopper not a chipper, and the only switch you play wiht is your own and not a hydraulic switch, pinche gavacho pendejo mamon


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7997149
> *THEM SEATS ARE HELLA PROPER BIG DOG
> *




*THANX, JUS TAKIN CARE OF FAM. U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7997168
> *seeing your cars posted thats time wasting, i don wanna see none of your piece of shit cars you have no new cars, show me a real car a hopper not a chipper, and the only switch you play wiht is your own and not a hydraulic switch, pinche gavacho pendejo mamon
> *



I SAID LOWRIDER NOT A HOPPER ,,, AGAIN NOTE THIS WHITIE ROLLS OUT CLEAN AND LEAD FREE. LOOK AT THE UNDER CARRIAGE OF ALL THIS PICS.

JUST POST YOUR CAR IF YOU GOT ONE. ITS OK IF YOU DONT, 
CAUSE YA DONT

U THE ONE SWINGIN-


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7997171
> *THANX, JUS TAKIN CARE OF FAM. U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!
> *


THE I WAY OR THE HIGHWAY PERIOD!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:28 PM~7997239
> *THE I WAY OR THE HIGHWAY PERIOD!!!
> *


  
*ALREADY!!!!!!*


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7997239
> *THE I WAY OR THE HIGHWAY PERIOD!!!
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIII hno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7997282
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIII hno:
> *


? YOU ASSSNIFFER


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

anybody have more pictures


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MANUEL SWINGER


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:27 PM~7997231
> *I SAID LOWRIDER NOT A HOPPER ,,, AGAIN NOTE THIS WHITIE ROLLS OUT CLEAN AND LEAD FREE. LOOK AT THE UNDER CARRIAGE OF ALL THIS PICS.
> 
> JUST POST YOUR CAR IF YOU GOT ONE. ITS OK IF YOU DONT,
> ...


if you have lowriders then why you trying to hop then bitch, pinche gavacho pendejo mamon


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:41 PM~7997348
> *MANUEL SWINGER
> *


 hold on there whiteboy what the fuck you trying to say bout manuel????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAUSE I AM MAN ENOUGH TO DO BOTH. U?

CAUSE IM A P TOWN RIDER

WHY DONT U HAVE A CAR? FOR THOSE LUNGS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM SAYIN U SWING ON HIM- MANUEL ALWAYS BEEN NUTTIN BUT POSITIVE TO ME AND MOST THE RIDERS AROUND HERE.

PROVE YOURSELF DIFFERENT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THIS PLACE IS COMEDY CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 12:28 AM~7997239
> *THE I WAY OR THE HIGHWAY PERIOD!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Yesssss Siiiiirrrrrrrr!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7997403
> *THIS PLACE IS COMEDY CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*
HEY KILLA REMEMBER THIS?*


" BIG TIME HYDRUALICS SAYS TRUUCHA IS COMING TO THERE SHOW TO SHOOT FOOTAGE FOR HIS DVD IN THE NORTHWEST, IS THAT TRUE? "



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

I DID NOT SEE HIM THERE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 09:50 PM~7997415
> *
> HEY KILLA REMEMBER THIS?
> " BIG TIME HYDRUALICS SAYS TRUUCHA IS COMING TO THERE SHOW TO SHOOT FOOTAGE FOR HIS DVD IN THE NORTHWEST, IS THAT TRUE? "
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2007, 10:50 PM~7997415
> *
> HEY KILLA REMEMBER THIS?
> " BIG TIME HYDRUALICS SAYS TRUUCHA IS COMING TO THERE SHOW TO SHOOT FOOTAGE FOR HIS DVD IN THE NORTHWEST, IS THAT TRUE? "
> ...


SURE DO THATS THE ONE FAM PEOPLE LAUGH AT THIS GUY ALL OVER THE PLACE.


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:45 PM~7997378
> *CAUSE I AM MAN ENOUGH TO DO BOTH. U?
> 
> CAUSE IM A P TOWN RIDER
> ...


 you aint no fuckin man you think you are but you aint shit, and so are all of your cars


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

i wish i would have heard about those pumps at baxter's a little sooner!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 10:56 PM~7997463
> *i wish i would have heard about those pumps at baxter's a little sooner!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


GOT ANY U TUBE MATERIAL?


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 09:46 PM~7997381
> *IM SAYIN U SWING ON HIM- MANUEL ALWAYS BEEN NUTTIN BUT POSITIVE TO ME AND MOST THE RIDERS AROUND HERE.
> 
> PROVE YOURSELF DIFFERENT
> *


 you better watch what your saying prick, manuel may be positive towards you but im not you wanne atlk shit bout billy and his car and the rest of the club, i told you once and ill tell you again watch what you say cuz i aint nothin nice


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nah just the one video homie. sorry. my bad for the other video. should have stated it was after the official hop.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 09:55 PM~7997445
> *you aint no fuckin man you think you are but you aint shit, and so are all of your cars
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR THOUGHTS.

MY THOUGHTS ON YOU RACIST, SWINGER, NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER
BUT YOU WHERE THE SHIRT LIKE YOU DO....

AND U CANT POST ONE...

I THOUGHT NW IS TIGHTING UP. THANK YOU FOR SHOWING US IT AINT.


ONE QUESTION IS YOUR FAT TALK COMING FROM YOUR CLUB AS A WHOLE 
OR JUST U?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO JAVIER?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7997479
> *nah just the one video homie. sorry. my bad for the other video. should have stated it was after the official hop.
> *


YEAH THEY NEED TO SEE WHAT REALLY HAPPENED BUT THANKS BRO FOR THE PICS ALREDY UP.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@May 28 2007, 09:58 PM~7997472
> *you better watch what your saying prick, manuel may be positive towards you but im not you wanne atlk shit bout billy and his car and the rest of the club, i told you once and ill tell you again watch what you say cuz i aint nothin nice
> *


OR NOTHIN SMALL SWING ON OVER TO BILLY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn we all out here in the same game lets let the cars talk enough of this back and forth shit if u win or lose keep it fun and keep it peacefull and most of all KEEP IT REAL if you cant to that quit and dont bother showing up there no room in the sport if you cant do that


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MOST OF ALL OWN A CAR AND BUILD IT

BEFORE SLAPPIN GUMS


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2007, 11:02 PM~7997505
> *Damn we all out here in the same game lets let the cars talk enough of this back and forth shit if u win or lose keep it fun and keep it peacefull and most of all KEEP IT REAL if you cant to that quit and dont bother showing up there no room in the sport if you cant do that
> *



:thumbsup: 


and please turn the damn caps lock off...

it makes you look like you dont know how to use a computer

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 28 2007, 11:04 PM~7997515
> *:thumbsup:
> and please  turn the damn caps lock off...
> 
> ...


I DONT


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 11:05 PM~7997518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT HAS A 44" MOONROOF AND IS NOW THE KING
OF STREET HOPPING!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD MAN SAVAGE


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:05 PM~7997519
> *I DONT
> *



lol its the button to the left


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 11:06 PM~7997521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT AINT STUCK THERE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 28 2007, 11:07 PM~7997529
> *lol  its the button to the left
> *


It was a joke. Is this a little better?!!lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

aint stuck here either.. and killa's on the switch homie!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 11:09 PM~7997539
> *aint stuck here either.. and killa's on the switch homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah thats real shit there bro.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:09 PM~7997537
> *It was a joke. Is this a little better?!!lol
> *



LOL THATS BETTER THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 28 2007, 11:11 PM~7997552
> *LOL  THATS BETTER THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

you know your doin something right when they start hatin killa. good shit homie.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 11:15 PM~7997576
> *you know your doin something right when they start hatin killa. good shit homie.
> 
> 
> ...



he prob hit the roof and dented it... :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7997704
> *he prob  hit the roof and dented it... :biggrin:
> *


yah he was smackin it pretty hard haha.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7997769
> *yah he was smackin it pretty hard haha.
> *



figured lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

killa was heated homie..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

KILLA SEEN THE VIDEO I CAUGHT OF HIS 64 HOPPIN, AND YEAH THAT CAR WAS SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER,WAIT FOR IT TO COME OUT ON VIDEO AND SEE FOR YOURSELF,I WAS ABOUT 3 AND A HALF FEET AWAY AND WATCHED IT TAKE CHUNKS OUTTA THE GROUND WITH EASE....AND IT WASNT GETTIN STUCK EITHER...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

A LOT OF TALKING HERE,,FOR THOSE ATTENDING THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT THANX,,FOR THOSE WHO RATHER STAY HOME!! THANX TOO,,AS YOU KNOW BY NOW ANY ONE IS WELCOME!! IM THE PURO LOCOS VICE PRESIDENT AND I CAN CALL SOME SHOTS!!SO,COME OUT AND OLAY WITH THE SWTCH,,LOTS OF NORTHERN CALIFAS BOYS COMING TO REPRESENT THE STATE OF CALI,WE JUST NEED PPL FROM WASHINGTON TO REPRESENT,,IM SURE THERE WILL BE PLENTY FROM OREGON,,WE MAY HAVE THOSE FROM ARIZONA AND NEVADA SO THIS IS AN EVENT YOU SHOULD NO MISS!


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 29 2007, 12:05 AM~7997793
> *killa was heated homie..
> 
> 
> ...


why heated when you won?


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7997403
> *THIS PLACE IS COMEDY CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


ya,and your the star


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

So is BIGKILLA the first person to beat TODD??????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 29 2007, 01:31 PM~8000918
> *ya,and your the star
> *


you know what come up to me next time you see me and remind me who you are?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8001223
> *you know what come up to me next time you see me and remind me who you are?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7995501
> *BIG PROPS TO THE MAJESICS FOR TRAVELING THAT FAR TO OUR SHOW
> THANKS TODD AND NENE, SEE YOU AGAIN SOON :biggrin:
> THANKS EVERYONE IN THE NW THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT,WE HAD A GOOD SHOW AND EVERYONE SEEMED TO GET ALONG AND HAVE A GOOD TIME OVER ALL THE SHOW WAS A SUCCESS AND WE APPRECIATE
> ...


what were the inches?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8001398
> *what were the inches?
> *


WERE YOU HOPPING


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 03:48 PM~8001430
> *WERE YOU HOPPING
> *


you know better i didn't pay to hop what you tell me?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 02:51 PM~8001463
> *you know better i didn't pay to hop what you tell me?
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO PAID WHAT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

you were standing right there when I Walked in with no car (i have a tow truck not a car right now)can you tell me inches?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 02:59 PM~8001500
> *you were standing right there when I Walked in with no car (i have a tow truck not a car right now)can you tell me inches?
> *


I WAS THROWING A SHO AND HOP YOU THINK I NOTICED YOU WHEN YOU CAME IN?I DIDNT, I DONT REMEMBER WHO I SEEN THER I WAS UP FOR DAYS BEFORE THAT.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 04:01 PM~8001513
> *I WAS THROWING A SHO AND HOP YOU THINK I NOTICED YOU WHEN YOU CAME IN?I DIDNT, I DONT REMEMBER WHO I SEEN THER I WAS UP FOR DAYS BEFORE THAT.
> *


that's why you looked right at me and said "charge them double"


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8001527
> *that's why you looked right at me and said "charge them double"
> *


LIKE I SAID I WAS DELIRIOUS I HADNT SLEPT IN A WHILE,


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

get some sleep bigg dogg you have two weeks till moses lake.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 29 2007, 05:33 PM~8002429
> *get some sleep bigg dogg you have two weeks till moses lake.
> *


ILL BE READY HOMIE!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight well i didnt get the amount of pics i normally do,but i did get ONE really good one.... :biggrin: 























































NENE I TOLD YA IM KEEPIN THIS PIC AS WELL..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEMS GOOD PEEPS- LOVE THE PIC LIL V, THANKS FOR HELPIN OUT P TOWN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT ANY OF THE BIG CHEESE?

DAMN I WAS HANDING OUT FLYERS FOR PUROS LOCOS 
WHAT A NICE WHITE GUY


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

THE VIDEO OF THE HOP

just a preview cause there is alot of people wanting to know what happened. Hope that helps...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 30 2007, 07:08 PM~8011157
> *THE VIDEO OF THE HOP
> 
> just a preview cause there is alot of people wanting to know what happened. Hope that helps...
> *


good video tator tot.....

wait till vol. 6 comes out homie....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 07:36 PM~8003474
> *THEMS GOOD PEEPS- LOVE THE PIC LIL V, THANKS FOR HELPIN OUT P TOWN
> *


anytime homie....

lemme know when you got an extra vol. 4 ready..

i got one sold for ya...before we left the show...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK IT THAT ONES GOING VOL. 5 DAMN!!! MY BOYZ ROCKED THE HOUSE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 30 2007, 07:08 PM~8011157
> *THE VIDEO OF THE HOP
> 
> just a preview cause there is alot of people wanting to know what happened. Hope that helps...
> *


nice vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 30 2007, 06:08 PM~8011157
> *THE VIDEO OF THE HOP
> 
> just a preview cause there is alot of people wanting to know what happened. Hope that helps...
> *


nice video homie. i seen myself in that clip about 3 times haha..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8012381
> *nice video homie. i seen myself in that clip about 3 times haha..
> *


hell yeah puttin the NW on the map and we aint goin anywhere


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 30 2007, 08:59 PM~8012466
> *hell yeah puttin the NW on the map and we aint goin anywhere
> *



no doubt homie...here to stay.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8012381
> *nice video homie. i seen myself in that clip about 3 times haha..
> *



ha ha ya I found one on youtube with me on it and that was a trip..

that video will be on vol 4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  lol some people crack me up.

The not snuck in photos:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could have made it to the after party. maybe next year.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

More pics to come. we took TONS ) and maybe ill post some from our photoshoot on sat but idk )


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

good pics homie.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

lets see some more. :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

editing one that you will love ) give me 5 more min for this one


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

who brought the girls? i didnt see them roll in with you tatortot.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

:biggrin:  

Now what bitches, bringing photos back to life!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 31 2007, 12:17 AM~8012955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice homie


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

who missed out on my top floor suite at the double tree sat night??? lol i didnt bring those 2 girls to the show. one of my girls showed up and she was the super hot girl that did the burnout in the white honda tho  she is not in the photo btw


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Lil john doesnt have shit on me! lol got to love the coffee pot full of rum


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 31 2007, 12:23 AM~8012990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that blond girl in the back looks like she was born with a weiner
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 30 2007, 10:25 PM~8013003
> *Damn that blond girl in the back looks like she was born with a weiner
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 30 2007, 11:26 PM~8013010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol smart ass, that shit is funny tho.

CLICK HERE TO SEE ALL THE PICS UPLOADED SO FAR FROM THE CAR SHOW

and please register a FREE account guys!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

tim please tell me you aint got none of me.....


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

that was a bad ass show


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2007, 12:03 AM~8013177
> *tim please tell me you aint got none of me.....
> *


Ya we all hope he dont have non of you HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 31 2007, 02:23 AM~8012990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: DEM HO'S LOOK NASTY!!! I WOULD NOT HAVE POSTED THIS PIC :barf: :barf: 

AND YOU SAID THAT WAS RUM IN THE CROCK POT :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I REMEMBER COUPLE OF THESE BITCHES!!I THINK I LICKED THEYRE BOOBS ONCE,,IT TASTED LIKE SMOKE AND SWET! :barf:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHA


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 31 2007, 01:35 PM~8016553
> *HAHAHA
> *


what up RIDER THE P DOING IT OUT THERE PROPS BIGG DOGG  HOPE TO SEE KILLA COME OUT AGAIN TO KILLAFORNIA :biggrin: IM SURE HE PLANS TO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8016175
> *:uh:  :uh: DEM HO'S LOOK NASTY!!! I WOULD NOT HAVE POSTED THIS PIC :barf:  :barf:
> 
> AND YOU SAID THAT WAS RUM IN THE CROCK POT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Post some pics of your stable


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 31 2007, 07:23 PM~8017704
> *Post some pics of your stable
> *


 SORRY DAWG, BUT I DON'T POST UP THE PORN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 04:38 PM~8017767
> *SORRY DAWG, BUT I DON'T POST UP THE PORN
> *


Post some pics edit ur vienna out of the them


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 01:11 AM~8020225
> *Post some pics edit ur vienna out of the them
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 29 2007, 01:33 PM~8000933
> *So is  BIGKILLA the first person to beat TODD??????
> *




I THINK IT WAS MANDO FROM HI LOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@May 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8012628
> *ha ha ya I found one on youtube with me on it and that was a trip..
> 
> that video will be on vol 4  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol some people crack me up.
> ...


WHO SNUCK PHOTOS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THOSE THREE LADIES WERE HOT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yyyeesssiiirrr


----------



## Lady 8 Ball (May 28, 2007)

TTT


----------

